# Official GM Challenge Draft II



## OG

Welcome to Official GM Challenge Draft II.


I'd like to state the following.
- All GM's will have *12 hours* to make their pick.
- Your allocated 12 hours will commence immedately after the person before you picks.
- If you miss your pick, you can make up your pick at any time.
- If you know you will not be able to make your pick, feel free to PM a list of picks in preferential order, to myself or another impartial party. I'd rather the latter in case I do happen to want to pick one of your listed players the will be not accusations of "stealing" future picks.
- The order of picks is 1-30, then 30-1 and keeps going in that pattern the same way just like last time.
- The draft will be 12 rounds. If you don't plan on sticking around til the end, don't sign up.
- If you need to drop out, let me know so I can find a replacement.

Any questions, PM me or post them here.

*Draft Board*
*1st Round*
1. Premier - Tim Duncan
2. BEER&BASKETBALL - LeBron James
3. Laker Freak - Shaquille O'Neal
4. Pure Scorer - Amare Stoudemire
5. bkbballer16 - Vince Carter
6. speedythief - Dwight Howard
7. Bartholomew Hunt - Kevin Garnett
8. MemphisX - Tracey McGrady
9. OG - Dwyane Wade
10. SKiP - Kobe Bryant
11. arcade_rida - Dirk Nowitzki
12. RapsFan - Jason Kidd
13. RebelSun - Yao Ming
14. Rawse - Allen Iverson
15. wadeshaqeddie - Jermaine O'Neal
16. gian - Paul Pierce
17. trees - Chris Bosh
18. Spriggan - Ray Allen
19. JFizzleRaider - Carmelo Anthony
20. MiamiHeat03 - Gilbert Arenas
21. matt! - Shawn Marion
22. Yyzlin - Baron Davis
23. Steez - Steve Nash
24. Yao Mania - Lamar Odom
25. PaCeRhOLiC - Peja Stojakovic
26. Miamiballer2k5 - Elton Brand
27. kflo - Ron Artest
28. c_dog - Mike Bibby
29. Sir Patchwork - Ben Wallace
30. DH12 - Andrei Kirilenko

*2nd Round*
31. DH12 - Joe Johnson
32. Sir Patchwork - Zydranus Ilgauskas
33. c_dog - Emeka Okafor *(Traded to speedythief)*
34. kflo - Manu Ginobili
35. Miamiballer2k5 - Michael Redd
36. PaCeRhOLiC - Antawn Jamison
37. Yao Mania *(Traded to Rawse)* - Pau Gasol
38. Steez - *(Traded to JFizzleRaider)* Steve Francis
39. Yyzlin *(Traded to RebelSun )* - Andrew Bogut
40. matt! - Stephon Marbury
41. MiamiHeat03 - Corey Magette
42. JFizzleRaider - Kenyon Martin
43. Spriggan - Rasheed Wallace
44. trees - Ben Gordon
45. gian - Richard Jefferson
46. wadeshaqeddie - Rashard Lewis
47. Rawse *(Traded to Yao Mania)* - Larry Hughes
48. RebelSun *(Traded to Yyzlin)* - Al Jefferson
49. RapsFan - Richard Hamilton
50. arcade_rida - Jason Richardson
51. SKiP - Tyson Chandler
52. OG - Carlos Boozer
53. MemphisX - Chauncey Billups *(Traded to LakerFreak)*
54. Bartholomew Hunt - Tony Parker
55. speedythief *(Traded to c_dog)* - Brad Miller
56. bkbballer16 - Sean May
57. Pure Scorer - Sebastian Telfair 
58. Laker Freak - Chris Webber
59. BEER&BASKETBALL - Kirk Hinrich 
60. Premier - Zach Randolph

*3rd Round*
61. Premier *(Traded to Bartholomew Hunt)* - Tayshaun Prince
62. BEER&BASKETBALL - Shareef Abdur-Rahim
63. Laker Freak - Marvin Williams *(Traded to MemphisX)*
64. Pure Scorer - Samuel Dalembert
65. bkbballer16 - Danny Granger
66. speedythief *(Traded to c_dog)* - Jamaal Magloire
67. Bartholomew Hunt *(Traded to Premier)* - Andre Iguodala
68. MemphisX - Luol Deng
69. OG - Quentin Richardson
70. SKiP - Eddie Curry
71. arcade_rida - Jamal Crawford
72. RapsFan - Marcus Camby
73. RebelSun *(Traded to Yyzlin)* - Josh Smith
74. Rawse - Mike Miller
75. wadeshaqeddie - Jason Terry
76. gian - Chris Paul
77. trees - Shaun Livingston
78. Spriggan - Jason Williams
79. JFizzleRaider - Ricky davis
80. MiamiHeat03 - JRSmith
81. matt! - Erick Dampier
82. Yyzlin *(Traded to RebelSun)* - Ray Felton
83. Steez - Grant Hill
84. Yao Mania - Udonis Haslem
85. PaCeRhOLiC - Jalen Rose
86. Miamiballer2k5 - Caron Butler
87. kflo - Nenad Krstic 
88. c_dog - Stephen Jackson
89. Sir Patchwork - Andre Miller
90. DH12 - Deron Williams

*4th Round*
91. DH12 - Antoine Walker
92. Sir Patchwork - Bobby Simmons
93. c_dog (Traded to speedythief) - Martell Webster
94. kflo - Nenê
95. Miamiballer2k5 - Jamaal Tinsley
96. PaCeRhOLiC - Sarunas Jasikevicius
97. Yao Mania - Luke Ridnour
98. Steez (Traded to Premier) - Josh Howard
99. Yyzlin - Brendan Haywood
100. matt! - James Posey
101. MiamiHeat03 - Kurt Thomas
102. JFizzleRaider *(Traded to Steez)* - Cuttino Mobley
103. Spriggan - Desmond Mason
104. trees - Kwame Brown
105. gian - Chris Kaman
106. wadeshaqeddie - Mehmet Okur
107. Rawse *(Traded to Yao Mania)* - Stomile Swift
108. RebelSun - Mike Dunleavy
109. RapsFan - P.J. Brown
110. arcade_rida - Marquis Daniels
111. SKiP - Vladimir Radmanovic
112. OG - Troy Murphy
113. MemphisX - Joel Przybilla
114. Bartholomew Hunt - Nazr Mohammed
115. speedythief - Gerald Green
116. bkbballer16 - Carlos Arroyo
117. Pure Scorer - Michael Finley
118. Laker Freak - Al Harrington
119. BEER&BASKETBALL - Wally Szczerbiak
120. Premier *(Traded to Steez)* - Drew Gooden

*5th Round*
121. Premier - Chris Duhon
122. BEER&BASKETBALL - Primoz Brezec
123. Laker Freak *(Traded to MemphisX)*- TJ Ford
124. Pure Scorer - Shane Battier
125. bkbballer16 - Jarrett Jack
126. speedythief - Devin Harris
127. Bartholomew Hunt - *(Traded to Steez via Premier)* Jerome James
128. MemphisX - Marko Jaric
129. OG - Maurice Williams
130. SKiP - Jameer Nelson
131. arcade_rida - Sam Cassell
132. RapsFan - Jumaine Jones
133. RebelSun *(Traded to Yyzlin)* - Hedo Turkoglu
134. Rawse - Reggie Evans
135. wadeshaqeddie - Jerry Stackhouse
136. gian - Antonio McDyess
137. trees - Josh Childress
138. Spriggan - Dan Gadzuric
139. JFizzleRaider *(Traded to Steez)* - Theo Ratliff
140. MiamiHeat03 - Etan Thomas
141. matt! - Brent Barry
142. Yyzlin *(Traded to RebelSun)* - Mike Pietrus
143. Steez *(Traded to Premier)* - Jeff Foster
144. Yao Mania *(Traded to JFizzleRaider)* - Channing Frye
145. PaCeRhOLiC - Chris Anderson
146. Miamiballer2k5 - Matt Harpring
147. kflo - Antonio Daniels
148. c_dog - Kyle Korver
149. Sir Patchwork - Andres Nocioni
150. DH12 - Chris Mihm


*6th Round*
151. DH12 - Jim Jackson
152. Sir Patchwork - Rashad McCants
153. c_dog - Damon Stoudamire
154. kflo - Nick Collison
155. Miamiballer2k5 - Lorenzen Wright
156. PaCeRhOLiC - Fred Jones
157. Yao Mania (Traded to Rawse) - Bonzi Wells
158. Steez - Brevin Knight
159. Yyzlin - Antoine Wright
160. matt! - Darius Miles
161. MiamiHeat03 - *can pick anytime*
162. JFizzleRaider *(Traded to Yao Mania)* - David Harrison
163. Spriggan - Bruce Bowen
164. trees - Juan Dixon
165. gian - Ike Diogu
166. wadeshaqeddie - Donyell Marshall
167. Rawse - Anderson Varejao
168. RebelSun - Fran Vazquez
169. RapsFan - Raef LaFrentz
170. arcade_rida - Hakim Warrick
171. SKiP - *Can pick anytime*
172. OG - Eddie Jones
173. MemphisX *(Traded to Laker Freak)* - Morris Peterson
174. Bartholomew Hunt - Bob Sura
175. speedythief - Joey Graham
176. bkbballer16 - Trevor Ariza
177. Pure Scorer - Andris Biedrins
178. Laker Freak - Raja Bell 
179. BEER&BASKETBALL - Travis Outlaw
180. Premier *(Traded to Bartholomew Hunt)* - Danny Fortson

*7th Round*
181. Premier - Arvydas Macijauskas
182. BEER&BASKETBALL - Damon Jones
183. Laker Freak - Michael Sweetney
184. Pure Scorer - Julius Hodge 
185. bkbballer16 - Melvin Ely
186. speedythief - Darko Milicic
187. Bartholomew Hunt - Trenton Hassell
188. MemphisX - Keith Van Horn
189. OG - Alonzo Mourning
190. SKiP - *Can pick any time*
191. arcade_rida - Charlie Villenueva
192. RapsFan - Mike James
193. RebelSun - Salim Stoudamire
194. Rawse - *Can pick any time*
195. wadeshaqeddie - Andrew Bynum
196. gian - Troy Hudson
197. trees - Rafer Alston
198. Spriggan - Brian Grant
199. JFizzleRaider - Speedy Claxton
200. MiamiHeat03 - *Can pick any time*
201. matt! - Dan Dickau
202. Yyzlin - *Can pick any time*
203. Steez - Kenny Thomas
204. Yao Mania - Ruben Patterson
205. PaCeRhOLiC - *Can pick any time*
206. Miamiballer2k5 - Tony Battie
207. kflo - Marcus Banks
208. c_dog - Tim Thomas
209. Sir Patchwork - Bobby Jackson
210. DH12 - Nick Van Excel

*8th Round*
211. DH12 - Johan Petro
212. Sir Patchwork - Eduardo Najera
213. c_dog - Joe Smith
214. kflo - Eddie Griffin
215. Miamiballer2k5 - Keyon Dooling
216. PaCeRhOLiC - Alvin Williams
217. Yao Mania - Gordan Giricek
218. Steez - Derek Anderson
219. Yyzlin - *Can pick any time*
220. matt! - Adonal Foyle
221. MiamiHeat03 - *Can pick any time*
222. JFizzleRaider *(Traded to Yao Mania)* - Beno Udrih
223. Spriggan - *Can pick any time*
224. trees - *Can pick any time*
225. gian - Wayne Simien
226. wadeshaqeddie - Leandro Barbosa
227. Rawse - *Can pick any time*
228. RebelSun - Francisco Garcia
229. RapsFan - Voshon Lenard
230. arcade_rida - *Can pick any time*
231. SKiP - *Can pick any time*
232. OG - Gerald Wallace
233. MemphisX - Dahntay Jones
234. Bartholomew Hunt - *Can pick any time*
235. speedythief - Jay Williams 
236. bkbballer16 - *Can pick any time*
237. Pure Scorer - *Can pick any time*
238. Laker Freak *(Traded to MemphisX)* - Chris Wilcox
239. BEER&BASKETBALL - Marc Jackson
240. Premier - DerMarr Johnson

*9th Round*
241. Premier - Jason Hart
242. BEER&BASKETBALL - Ronald Murray
243. Laker Freak - Rasho Nesterovic
244. Pure Scorer - *Can pick any time*
245. bkbballer16 - *Can pick any time*
246. speedythief - Matt Bonner
247. Bartholomew Hunt - *Can pick any time*
248. MemphisX *(Traded to LakerFreak)* - Earl Boykins
249. OG - Rafael Araujo
250. SKiP - *Can pick any time*
251. arcade_rida - *Can pick any time*
252. RapsFan - Darius Songalia
253. RebelSun - Robert Swift
254. Rawse - *Can pick any time*
255. wadeshaqeddie - Jarvis Hayes
256. gian *Can pick any time* 
257. trees - *Can pick any time*
258. Spriggan - *Can pick any time*
259. JFizzleRaider - Delonte West
260. MiamiHeat03 - *Can pick any time*
261. matt! - *Can pick any time*
262. Yyzlin - *Can pick any time*
263. Steez - Kareem Rush 
264. Yao Mania *(Traded to JFizzleRaider)* - James Jones
265. PaCeRhOLiC - *Can pick any time*
266. Miamiballer2k5 - Zaza Pachulia
267. kflo - Tony Allen
268. c_dog - Dikembe Mutumbo
269. Sir Patchwork - *Can pick any time*
270. DH12 - *Can pick any time*

*10th Round*
271. DH12 - *Can pick any time*
272. Sir Patchwork - *Can pick any time*
273. c_dog - Latrell Sprewell
274. kflo - Jonathan Bender
275. Miamiballer2k5 - Maurice Evans
276. PaCeRhOLiC - *Can pick any time*
277. Yao Mania - Damien Wilkens
278. Steez *(Traded to JFizzleRaider)* - Maurice Taylor
279. Yyzlin - *Can pick any time*
280. matt! - *Can pick any time*
281. MiamiHeat03 - *Can pick any time*
282. JFizzleRaider - Jason Collins
283. Spriggan - *Can pick any time*
284. trees - *Can pick any time*
285. gian - *Can pick any time*
286. wadeshaqeddie - Michael Doleac
287. Rawse - *Can pick any time*
288. RebelSun - Yaroslav Korolev
289. RapsFan - Corliss Williamson
290. arcade_rida - *Can pick any time*
291. SKiP - *Can pick any time*
292. OG - Gary Payton
293. MemphisX - Kelvin Cato
294. Bartholomew Hunt - *Can pick any time*
295. speedythief - Luke Jackson
296. bkbballer16 - *Can pick any time*
297. Pure Scorer - *Can pick any time*
298. Laker Freak - *Can pick any time*
299. BEER&BASKETBALL - Jared Jeffries
300. Premier - Steven Hunter

*11th Round*
301. Premier - Zarko Caparkaba
302. BEER&BASKETBALL - Derek Fisher
303. Laker Freak - *Can pick any time*
304. Pure Scorer - *Can pick any time*
305. bkbballer16 - *Can pick any time*
306. speedythief - Steve Blake 
307. Bartholomew Hunt - *Can pick any time*
308. MemphisX - Nate Robinson
309. OG - Dorell Wright
310. SKiP - *Can pick any time*
311. arcade_rida - *Can pick any time*
312. RapsFan - Eddie House
313. RebelSun - Luis Scola
314. Rawse - *Can pick any time*
315. wadeshaqeddie - Tyronn Lue
316. gian - *Can pick any time*
317. trees - *Can pick any time*
318. Spriggan - *Can pick any time*
319. JFizzleRaider - Boris Diaw
320. MiamiHeat03 - *Can pick any time*
321. matt! - *Can pick any time*
322. Yyzlin - *Can pick any time*
323. Steez - Fabricio Oberto
324. Yao Mania - Juwan Howard
325. PaCeRhOLiC - *Can pick any time*
326. Miamiballer2k5 - Juan Caulderon
327. kflo - Dale Davis
328. c_dog - Devin Brown
329. Sir Patchwork - *Can pick any time*
330. DH12 - *Can pick any time*

*12th Round*
331. DH12 - *Can pick any time*
332. Sir Patchwork - *Can pick any time*
333. c_dog - Brian Skinner
334. kflo - David Wesley
335. Miamiballer2k5 - Mikki Moore
336. PaCeRhOLiC - *Can pick any time*
337. Yao Mania - Ha Seung Jin
338. Steez - Allan Houston
339. Yyzlin - *Can pick any time*
340. matt! - *Can pick any time*
341. MiamiHeat03 - *Can pick any time*
342. JFizzleRaider - *Can pick any time*
343. Spriggan - *Can pick any time*
344. trees - *Can pick any time*
345. gian - *Can pick any time*
346. wadeshaqeddie - Ira Newble
347. Rawse - *Can pick any time*
348. RebelSun - Dimitrios Diamantitis
349. RapsFan - Anthony Johnson
350. arcade_rida - *Can pick any time*
351. SKiP - *Can pick any time*
352. OG - Malik Rose
353. MemphisX - Brian Cardinal
354. Bartholomew Hunt - *Can pick any time*
355. speedythief - Chris Taft
356. bkbballer16 - *Can pick any time*
357. Pure Scorer - *Can pick any time*
358. Laker Freak - *Can pick any time*
359. BEER&BASKETBALL - Robert Traylor
360. Premier - Ryan Gomes


----------



## Premier

With the first pick of the GM Challenge Draft II, Premier (3rd person, *****es) drafts Tim Duncan of the San Antonio Spurs.

Surprising selection, eh?


----------



## B_&_B

With the 2nd pick in the GM Challenge, BEER&BASKETBALL selects....... LEBRON JAMES.

:cheers:


----------



## Laker Freak

I select Shaq.


----------



## Pure Scorer

amare stoudamire


----------



## speedythief

Since bkbballer16 hasn't been online for quite a while, and the 24-hour grace period has passed, and OG hasn't posted his pick had he sent him a PM, I think I'm entitled to go ahead and pick and ressurect this little game. If baller wants to pick he can make it up later.

I take Dwight Howard.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

I select Kevin Garnett.


----------



## MemphisX

I select


----------



## OG

Team OG selects Dwyane Wade.


----------



## SKiP

I got Kobe.


----------



## arcade_rida

With the 11th pick in this years draft Team Arcade_Rida selects


----------



## UD40

I'm not going to be able to do this draft seeing a lot of stuff is going on for me right now, so if anyone would like to step in for me, feel free


----------



## bkbballer16

With the 5th pick I take Vince Carter


----------



## Tersk

Jason Kidd


----------



## GNG

I'm looking to trade down to the high 20s.


----------



## rebelsun

With the 13th pick, the Las Vegas RebelSuns select...Yao Ming...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Rawse said:


> I'm looking to trade down to the high 20s.



I might be interested, let me know what it would take to make this trade go down.



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## GNG

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I might be interested, let me know what it would take to make this trade go down.
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*



Let's talk when you get online. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## c_dog

RebelSun said:


> With the 13th pick, the Las Vegas RebelSuns select...Yao Ming..


dang, i guess the whole yao ming hating as of late hasn't hurt his stock one bit... despite ppl saying "he's no franchise player" "he's a 2nd option on a good team" he's still gone just like that early in the first round. you'd think if he's really just a 2nd option that he'd make it past the 1st round.


----------



## GNG

I select Allen Iverson.

And if anyone's interested, I'm still looking to deal the pick.


----------



## reHEATed

im looking to deal #15. Send me offers


----------



## sportkingJSP13

how do you join the draft because I wanna draft? will someone tell me?


----------



## B_&_B

sportkingJSP13 said:


> how do you join the draft because I wanna draft? will someone tell me?


Its too late to join now.


----------



## sportkingJSP13

Its too late to join now. 


Well for future references...how do I join?


----------



## reHEATed

With the 15th Pick. WSE selects pf/c Jermaine O'Neal


----------



## rebelsun

c_dog said:


> dang, i guess the whole yao ming hating as of late hasn't hurt his stock one bit... despite ppl saying "he's no franchise player" "he's a 2nd option on a good team" he's still gone just like that early in the first round. you'd think if he's really just a 2nd option that he'd make it past the 1st round.


Yao's 24 years old, 7'5, 310lbs, and skilled. I was considering some small scorers, but he's too rare a player to pass up at this point.


----------



## AK-47

I thought there were more big chinese men coming into the nba in years to come. With that many people born in china yearly there is a better chance to get someone tall. Ive also heard that they get 2 big china people and have them have babies for the greater chance. lol


----------



## MarioChalmers

gian selects:


----------



## c_dog

wadeshaqeddie said:


> With the 15th Pick. WSE selects pf/c Jermaine O'Neal


ick, i would have offered my pick for yours(even though you probably wouldn't want it).. but now that you picked jermaine.. no thanks.... i'm not a big jermaine fan. big man who shoot around 40% aren't that attractive to me... i know he's highly regarded around here but i think he's just "good", just not "great".


----------



## trees

probably an unpopular pick, but im gonna go with chris bosh.


----------



## Spriggan

Gotta go with my man Ray Ray.


----------



## JFizzleRaider

im open to trading my pick


----------



## Steez

I'll trade you my 23rd pick and a player to be named later?


----------



## JFizzleRaider

give me your 23rd pick and ? and ill give you my pick and ? make me an offer through pm


----------



## JFizzleRaider

Im going to pick carmelo anthony


----------



## c_dog

Spriggan said:


> Gotta go with my man Ray Ray.


dang, i guess i had no chance. that's the 2nd time in a row -_- this is the same as last year... but this time i don't even get paul pierce as he was picked way ealier(surprisingly).

i wonder what i'm gonna do with the 28th pick now... good players are getting picked fast.


----------



## OG

c_dog said:


> dang, i guess i had no chance. that's the 2nd time in a row -_- this is the same as last year... but this time i don't even get paul pierce as he was picked way ealier(surprisingly).
> 
> i wonder what i'm gonna do with the 28th pick now... good players are getting picked fast.


There are still lot of franchise players available. You could proably pick up 2 with your 28th & 33rd picks.


----------



## OG

I've been suprised with a few picks.

Vince Carter going at #5, *although the pick was delayed, so it was more like #10. (Still a bit suprising due to all the bad publicity he's been getting these past few seasons).

Dwight Howard at #6, he could turn out to be great, but it was a risky pick taking him over Garnett, McGrady, Bryant, Nowitzki and others.

Jason Kidd at 12, considering the injuries I wouldn't think he'd have gone so early.

Chris Bosh at 17, similar reasons to the Howard pick.

Carmelo Anthony at 19, he's good, but you've got to be a fan to take him that early.

Sure, to pick Wade above Kobe would be foolish to some, but I want to build around a player I actually like. 

My point is, because of these unorthodox picks, there are plenty of great players available to build around.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

I select Gilbert Arenas.


----------



## c_dog

OG said:


> I've been suprised with a few picks.
> 
> Vince Carter going at #5, *although the pick was delayed, so it was more like #10. (Still a bit suprising due to all the bad publicity he's been getting these past few seasons).
> 
> Dwight Howard at #6, he could turn out to be great, but it was a risky pick taking him over Garnett, McGrady, Bryant, Nowitzki and others.
> 
> Jason Kidd at 12, considering the injuries I wouldn't think he'd have gone so early.
> 
> Chris Bosh at 17, similar reasons to the Howard pick.
> 
> Carmelo Anthony at 19, he's good, but you've got to be a fan to take him that early.
> 
> Sure, to pick Wade above Kobe would be foolish to some, but I want to build around a player I actually like.
> 
> My point is, because of these unorthodox picks, there are plenty of great players available to build around.


Define franchise player then. I'd say there aren't that many true franchise players in the league so there are few left (if any). All-star calibur yes, there are still some good players out there, but franchise player? Nope.

Personally i don't even consider VC a franchise player, not anymore anyway. he's shown us what he can do: not much. and it was quite a bad pick, imho, no offense to whoever picked him. Same goes for Dwight Howard that early... I thought I had a solid chance at Dwight actually, so needless to say i was surprised. Bosh is also surprising.. but I think Carmelo and Kidd are about right. I mean they're as good picks as shaq at #3(i think it was).


----------



## Spriggan

I don't know what's more amazing, that Arenas fell this far, or that he was ultimately picked up by a Miami Heat fan.

And c_dog, you actually expected Ray to tumble all the way down to 28th? He's been a fairly underrated player throughout his career, but I'm pretty sure he isn't that overlooked.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

Spriggan said:


> I don't know what's more amazing, that Arenas fell this far, or that he was ultimately picked up by a Miami Heat fan.
> 
> And c_dog, you actually expected Ray to tumble all the way down to 28th? He's been a fairly underrated player throughout his career, but I'm pretty sure he isn't that overlooked.


You assume i hate Arenas but i dont, i like his style of play just that some Wade hatter(Spriggan) and Arenas homers still think that Arenas is better than Wade.

I was going to pick Allen Iverson if he was around in this pick.


----------



## Spriggan

MiamiHeat03 said:


> You assume i hate Arenas but i dont, i like his style of play just that some Wade hatter(Spriggan) and Arenas homers still think that Arenas is better than Wade.
> 
> I was going to pick Allen Iverson if he was around in this pick.


I don't hate Wade at all. I love that dude. And I never said Arenas was better. I've always simply said that they are comparable. This is like people thinking I hate LeBron because I'm a Carmelo fan. It doesn't work that way. I'm a big fan of talent, and Wade and Bron are both top-notch talents.


----------



## c_dog

Spriggan said:


> I don't know what's more amazing, that Arenas fell this far, or that he was ultimately picked up by a Miami Heat fan.
> 
> And c_dog, you actually expected Ray to tumble all the way down to 28th? He's been a fairly underrated player throughout his career, but I'm pretty sure he isn't that overlooked.


well, ray is pretty underrated. seriously if you hadn't picked him he very well could have dropped that far. i think us 2 are probably the only ray ray fans here.

i mean look how certain-other-star-players(who shall remain unnamed cuz i don't want ppl snatching them) have dropped this far. ray could have been one of them as he is one of the more underrated stars in the league.


----------



## OG

c_dog said:


> Define franchise player then. I'd say there aren't that many true franchise players in the league so there are few left (if any). All-star calibur yes, there are still some good players out there, but franchise player? Nope.


It's tough to define a franchise player, but I can see where you're coming from. Everyone view on this is a little different. The way I see it, a franchise player is someone you can build around, make others around them better, and come up big when needed most. I don't want to name specific players, that haven't been picked, as examples cus that would be unfair to anyone thinking of taking those guys. 
An all-star can be a franchise player if put in the right situation, it's your team, your decision - make it happen.


----------



## hobojoe

Spriggan said:


> I'm a big fan of talent, and Wade and Bron are both top-notch talents.


Then why must you prove time and time again that you're a Kobe homer and a T-Mac hater?


----------



## GNG

MiamiHeat03 said:


> I was going to pick Allen Iverson if he was around in this pick.


I am open to trading AI..


----------



## matt!

matt! selects, with his first pick in the draft, Shawn Marion.


----------



## c_dog

matt! said:


> matt! selects, with his first pick in the draft, Shawn Marion.


dang, i was going for him in the second round too... thought he'd be an awesome 2nd option but i guess some ppl would rather have him as their franchise player.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

BaLLiStiX17 Selects Baron Davis


----------



## Spriggan

hobojoe said:


> Then why must you prove time and time again that you're a Kobe homer and a T-Mac hater?


Because Kobe is superior to T-Mac in every way, except versatile eyeball movement ability.


----------



## Steez

WIth the 23rd pick in the Official GM Challenge Draft... Steeze Selects.......... fellow Canadian, and reigning NBA MVP... Steve Nash


----------



## Diophantos

As an outside observer to this draft, I think it's funny that the reigning MVP almost falls out of the first round. Says something about how weird this past season has been.


----------



## Steez

I am lucky he got this low... I was going to pick him even if I had the #1 pick... I mean, most important position is the PG... and well, hes the MVP.... so makes my dicision easier. Hopefully the next person in line for me wont be picked... I have my eyes set on him


----------



## c_dog

well, hence you are a "rookie" =0=;;

lol it's all in jokes, no offense.

seriously though, Nash as #1 pick? you're not thinking straight then... personally i would have stayed away from Nash, as good as he is. He's too old.. he's the last piece to a contender, but he's hardly a player to build around, that's just how i see it.

Nash is more like a 2nd round pick.


----------



## Steez

I just feel that the most important position in bball is a Point Guard... and to me, last year the best point guard was Steve Nash... I am not looking to building only around Steve Nash... I am looking for a team thats an all around team ... with no definite super star.... you'll see with my next pick (If hes still around)

Also, the guy your calling 'old'... is the reigning MVP of the National Basketball Association =)


----------



## c_dog

Steez said:


> I just feel that the most important position in bball is a Point Guard... and to me, last year the best point guard was Steve Nash... I am not looking to building only around Steve Nash... I am looking for a team thats an all around team ... with no definite super star.... you'll see with my next pick (If hes still around)
> 
> Also, the guy your calling 'old'... is the reigning MVP of the National Basketball Association =)


er you just said the same thing you said in the last post -_-. "pg is the most important position imo" and "nash was mvp last year"...

i agree pg position is important, but so are big man. imo there are still plenty of prime time players around(may it be big man or guard) to be picking an aging player like Nash. just cuz he won mvp last year does'nt make him the best player to build around. and technically tim duncan, shaq, are the 2 mvp's every year since jordan retired.


----------



## kflo

the most important position is the position your best player plays.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Take the debate to the discussion thread..


----------



## JFizzleRaider

im also open to trading carmelo


----------



## c_dog

alright the waiting is getting ridiculous -_-;; some of these guys need to be a little more active. if they weren't gonna be on the boards often they shouldn't have signed up.

on the one hand, it's great cuz that means the chances of me getting the player i want is greater if some guy misses his pick, but then the waiting really really sucks.


----------



## OG

You'd think people would be waiting for their pick, I guess that's not always the case. Joker's time is up and PaCeRhOLiC has already been sent a PM.

Lets hope the pace picks up soon.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

I don't know about Joker but I'm definetly sorry for taking so long....

My pick from the Sac. Kings...










*Go Pacers!!!!*


----------



## c_dog

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I don't know about Joker but I'm definetly sorry for taking so long....
> 
> My pick from the Sac. Kings...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Go Pacers!!!!*


yeah, crazy how one season changes things... last time he was picked 7th or something... many ppl looked at him as a franchise player, but he seemed to dogged it a bit this season, showing his frustration w/ webber. i think he should be the peja as of old this upcoming season.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

*Elton Brand*


----------



## kflo

artest


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

this is a snake draft right?


----------



## MemphisX

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> this is a snake draft right?


Yes it is.

Even if you are not really that active you should be able to submit 5 players in advance so you won't have to keep up.


----------



## Steez

Whats a snake draft?? Sorry this is the first time Ive ever done one of these drafts... and am wondering, do we do transactions and such later on? ... umm... is it by how they do in rl or what??

if someone has more info, please help me out.


----------



## c_dog

er.. snake draft means whoever get the 30th pick also get 31st in the 2nd round, and whoever got 29th pick now gets 32nd, 28th gets 33rd, etc. see how it loops like a snake sorta? that's called snake draft.

and not that there's ever been transactions before but transactions used to be able to occur anytime(not sure what OG's rules are though) as long as all the teams involved still end up with 12 man roster. this means the trades are usually 2 for 2 and the only way you can trade 2 players for 1 player is by trading away one of your draft picks. keeping a 12 man roster is important because it's hard to compare teams when one has a 9 men roster and the other has a 15 men roster with 3 players stuck on the IL.

btw, nice pick on artest. i'm surprised someone was willing to take a chance on him this early. he's a nice nice player though, when he isn't being suspended.


----------



## Steez

It is your pick now C-Dog....

or atlest, I think it is


----------



## c_dog

is it? oops i didn't even realise.. i pick *Mike Bibby.*










i know there are some pg's with better stats but bibby has proven to be clutch and a winner... and in the end that's what you want in your franchise player.


----------



## OG

c_dog said:


> and not that there's ever been transactions before but transactions used to be able to occur anytime(not sure what OG's rules are though) as long as all the teams involved still end up with 12 man roster. this means the trades are usually 2 for 2 and the only way you can trade 2 players for 1 player is by trading away one of your draft picks. keeping a 12 man roster is important because it's hard to compare teams when one has a 9 men roster and the other has a 15 men roster with 3 players stuck on the IL.


that's about it, keep it how we've always done it.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Ben Wallace


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

Opps I didn't know I wasn't supposed to post here sorry ^^


----------



## OG

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Opps I didn't know I wasn't supposed to post here sorry ^^


You can post here - as long as it's related to the draft everyone is welcome.


----------



## kflo

but no "i can't believe so and so hasn't been picked yet", please.


----------



## B_&_B

kflo said:


> but no "i can't believe so and so hasn't been picked yet", please.


How about "I cant believe this is moving so slowly?"


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

people need to hurry up I got my pick in like 5 mins after it was my turn!


----------



## Steez

I dont knwo why someone would sign up if they arent going to participate... arg, its taking forever... I keep checking the site, and still no updates...


----------



## Captain Obvious

DH12 is up but he hasn't posted at all in the last week or so. If he doesn't show up can I replace him?


----------



## DH12

Andrei Kirilenko and Joe Johnson


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Zydranus Ilgauskas


----------



## MemphisX

I suggest replacing *Joker*


----------



## c_dog

dang, so AK47 and JJ, two of the best role players are gone just like that... i was gonna pick Matrix/Artest/Ak47 with JJ as backup plan but turns out they were gone in a hurry...

no worries, this means other high quality players left in the draft, in which case, i'm going with *Emeka Okafor*.

Okafor is not just another good PF, he has a tough mentality. there are some nice PFs still in the draft but few with the mindset of this guy. also he's one of the more well rounded PFs as he plays D and his offense is really coming along. I think he's a great PF to put along side bibby. He's also still relatively young and with bibby can help this team contend for years to come. He's imo, a franchise player like Dwight, so to have him as my 2nd round pick, i'm happy. Okafor for one of the super role players like AK47, is fair trade.

i might consider playing him at C depending how the rest of the draft goes... i wonder why dwight and bosh gets picked way before him though.. i mean his talent is certainly comparable.


----------



## Premier

Joe Johnson and Andrei Kirilenko were excellent picks and should've gone before guys like Carmelo Anthony. Last year, Kirilenko would've been drafted in the top ten.


----------



## c_dog

Premier said:


> Joe Johnson and Andrei Kirilenko were excellent picks and should've gone before guys like Carmelo Anthony. Last year, Kirilenko would've been drafted in the top ten.



well it's ture andre was drafted at #12 last time around. he is a very special player indeed.

not so sure about joe johnson though. he's an excellent 2nd option type player.. but imo getting both players is redundent unless you're trying to win the "best defensive team" award. neither AK47 or JJ has the ability to create offense for themselves and both are the type of defenders that you'd want to put beside a star guard on a contender, but when put together...


----------



## Spriggan

Joe Johnson can certainly create his own offense.


----------



## Yao Mania

MemphisX said:


> I suggest replacing *Joker*


I can fill in if need be :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Patchwork

By the way, Ben Wallace at power forward and Zydranus Ilgauskas at center? Genius.


----------



## c_dog

Sir Patchwork said:


> By the way, Ben Wallace at power forward and Zydranus Ilgauskas at center? Genius.


not really. you forgot to check the age of Zydrunas. he's getting a little old. building around big ben + big Z doesn't make much sense at this point because while ben can still play Z is declining real fast. he looked out of gas for the last 2 months of last season.

and JJ is a nice player, and he has some offense, but in no way can you compare him to what the real pros can do. kobe, t-mac, ray, vc, ai, pierce, they all got more offense than JJ.

like i said JJ is nice all-around talent. a good defender who has some offense, can stroke it from beyond... great player to put beside one of those star guards i just listed, same goes for ak47. but together? what a waste.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

c_dog said:


> not really. you forgot to check the age of Zydrunas. he's getting a little old. building around big ben + big Z doesn't make much sense at this point because while ben can still play Z is declining real fast. he looked out of gas for the last 2 months of last season.


I'm going to win the title this year. There will always be the future to worry about the future. Z is a lot better than whoever you will have starting at center.


----------



## Steez

So Yao Mania just replaced Joker... he can pick anytime, am I correct?


----------



## c_dog

Sir Patchwork said:


> I'm going to win the title this year. There will always be the future to worry about the future. Z is a lot better than whoever you will have starting at center.


what makes you think you can win a title? your two best players are big ben and zydrunas ilgauskas, you'll be lucky to make it to the conference finals as is.

the guys with the lottery picks like duncan, kg, kobe, t-mac, those are the guys who have a legit shot at the title(barring horrendous supporting cast), and the rest of us, unless with the right draftings will be lucky to sniff the playoffs. now big ben was, imo, a nice pick, but ilgauskas at this point is perhaps worth a 3rd/early 4th rounder.


----------



## Yao Mania

yep, and I'll go w/ Lamar Odom. There are better players available but IMO they are team cancers and I like Lamar's versatility.


----------



## Steez

Doesnt Yao Mania get 2 picks? his first round and his second round? 

nm his 2nd round didnt come up yet


----------



## Sir Patchwork

c_dog said:


> the guys with the lottery picks like duncan, kg, kobe, t-mac, those are the guys who have a legit shot at the title(barring horrendous supporting cast),


The 2nd best player on those teams will be guys selected in the high 50's. The 2nd best player. 



c_dog said:


> now big ben was, imo, a nice pick, but ilgauskas at this point is perhaps worth a 3rd/early 4th rounder.


Positional value. I'll easily fill the point guard, shooting guard and small forward spots in the 3rd round and on, while if you don't have a center after the 1st round, you'll be stuck starting a Chris Mihm or Rasho Nesterovich. Good luck with that. I'll stick with the combination of size, post scoring, rebounding, interior defense and balance that I've put in my frontcourt. Building around them won't be difficult.


----------



## Yao Mania

Steez said:


> Doesnt Yao Mania get 2 picks? his first round and his second round?
> 
> nm his 2nd round didnt come up yet


I think I should get to pick again right now to make up for missing so many picks!


----------



## Steez

I second what Yao Mania says... and umm... since he picks, I am after him so I get to pick too!


----------



## c_dog

Sir Patchwork said:


> The 2nd best player on those teams will be guys selected in the high 50's. The 2nd best player.


and because of ppl like you making reaches, there will be plenty star players left, believe me. similar thing happened last time two, where these teams just become stacked with stars. you think there won't be many players better than big Z in the high 50's you can think again.



> Positional value. I'll easily fill the point guard, shooting guard and small forward spots in the 3rd round and on, while if you don't have a center after the 1st round, you'll be stuck starting a Chris Mihm or Rasho Nesterovich. Good luck with that. I'll stick with the combination of size, post scoring, rebounding, interior defense and balance that I've put in my frontcourt. Building around them won't be difficult.


hmm, well i hate to spill the eggs.. but i have experience with these drafts so i know better. i thought the same way you did last time too, but no, it doesn't work that way. you just let all the guys who got lottery picks end up with another high quality player. it's much better to pick the best value avilable, imo, and then maybe make trades later to get what you need, or not. either way, it all works out better than say if you were drafting by position. we'll get back to this when the draft is said and done, trust me. if you end up with one of the best teams i'll take my hats off to you.

anyway, big Z is hardly the best center available at this point you know. there are some nice centers left (who i would have gladly taken if the draft position is right, before i even think about Z) and another handful better than mihm or rasho. mihm and rasho are more like 7th/8th and 5th rounders respectively.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

c_dog said:


> anyway, big Z is hardly the best center available at this point you know.


Who is better at this point? Brad Miller? Eddy Curry? No way. Someone picked Yao Ming very early, and Z is basically the same player as him. 

But yeah, we'll see.


----------



## c_dog

Sir Patchwork said:


> Who is better at this point? ________? _______? No way. Someone picked Yao Ming very early, and Z is basically the same player as him.
> 
> But yeah, we'll see.


um, you'll see. it'll be obvious once we get there. i'd suggest taking out those names cuz last thing you want to do is to help out other posters make their draft picks(though i guess you don't care cuz you got your centers).

and the centers you just listed.. they're not half bad. certainly not chris mihm and rasho caliber wouldn't you agree? one of those "half decent" centers + another star player >> big ben+Z. it's not like Z is heads over tails better than those centers anyway.

and drafting yao ming is different. yao is young and improving and is one of the rare true centers in the league, of course he would go early. Z may not be much worse than yao right now but something tells me Z next season is gonna be slightly worse than the Z of this season. yao ming is a project, and you're trying to "win now" with a player the same cliber as someone who hasn't even reached his prime yet??? Z isn't winning you anything.


----------



## kflo

this is a tough call here. still alot of quality on the board. 

manu


----------



## kflo

i agree that i don't think people are quivering about big z and big ben.


----------



## arcade_rida

I am looking to trade my 50th pick as well as my 70th pick in the draft. Not sure what is availble. I also have Dirk Nowitzki


----------



## c_dog

kflo said:


> this is a tough call here. still alot of quality on the board.
> 
> manu


ouch. that hurt. i was hoping to snab him when my next pick comes around. defensive players like marion, ak47, jj, artest, and manu are gone just like that... good pick though,he was one of the few good defenders left(who also have some offensive game to boot). imo these are players that can turn a playoff team into a contender.

but yea, he isn't the most talented player either(surprisingly), there are still many many more talented players left.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

*Michael Redd*


----------



## kflo

c_dog said:


> ouch. that hurt. i was hoping to snab him when my next pick comes around. defensive players like marion, ak47, jj, artest, and manu are gone just like that... good pick though,he was one of the few good defenders left(who also have some offensive game to boot). imo these are players that can turn a playoff team into a contender.
> 
> but yea, he isn't the most talented player either(surprisingly), there are still many many more talented players left.


i think i got good value picking where i did. artest is a top 15 player on the court (of course, there are other issues), and manu is a star himself (gotta start those manu vs tmac or lebron threads again). both guys are excellent 2 way players. the other options avail just had negatives that these guys don't have. they're solid for their positions. they're not soft, they d up ans score. They do what they're supposed to do, without having to make up for thier weaknesses from other positions. still plenty of work to do though, obviously.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

c_dog, like I told you, we'll see. By that I meant let's stop debating until the rosters fill out a little more. I'll just say this, Z was one of the last all stars on the board. He was the best player available, and at a position where there is less than 5 starter calibur players left.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

kflo said:


> i agree that i don't think people are quivering about big z and big ben.


Well as long as your team is happy settling for jumpshots.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

With Brand and Redd I got 45 points and 15 rebounds right there


----------



## kflo

Sir Patchwork said:


> Well as long as your team is happy settling for jumpshots.


i don't see big z as a tremendous defensive force.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

kflo said:


> i don't see big z as a tremendous defensive force.


He is the equivelent defensively of Shaq (nowadays) or Yao. They take up a lot of space and change a ton of shots with their height/length.


----------



## kflo

i only commented, also, because you commented on your duo being genius.


----------



## kflo

Sir Patchwork said:


> He is the equivelent defensively of Shaq (nowadays) or Yao. They take up a lot of space and change a ton of shots with their height/length.


me thinks u overrate big z.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

kflo said:


> me thinks u overrate big z.


Ahh, I think you underrate him. This is why these drafts are funny, we'll never know how these lineups would actually play out in real games. All we can do is speculate.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

Does anyone know of any good sim leagues. I would like to join an NBA Live Sim League.


----------



## Steez

PaCeRhOlIc Where are youuuuuuuu???

I have 2 players in mind and I dont know which one to pick!!!! I am actually hoping one of the 2 guys ahead of me picks one of them so it'll make my dicision easier!


----------



## c_dog

well, we can speculate, but i think most would agree Z is not the same defensively as shaq, not even yao. he's got size and height, but he's a horrible defender all the same. i have no idea why you're so high on Z, he's a prototype C who can only score. he's not a strong rebounder either. i don't think your average big man would have trouble scoring on him.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

c_dog said:


> well, we can speculate, but i think most would agree Z is not the same defensively as shaq, not even yao. he's got size and height, but he's a horrible defender all the same. i have no idea why you're so high on Z, he's a prototype C who can only score. he's not a strong rebounder either. i don't think your average big man would have trouble scoring on him.


Right now, Z is basically the same player as Yao, who is also underrated defensively. Taking up a lot of space, being lengthy and changing/challenging a lot of shots goes a long way in this league. 

Of course, I'm picking a team that I think would win. It would be completely different if I was picking a team that I thought everyone else would think highly of. I would just stray from underrated players like Ilgauskas and Camby and pick guys that everyone else thinks is great. 

Which is why these drafts are fun, but a bit unsatisfying, because we end up never knowing how the teams would fair against each other. That's why it's all speculation.


----------



## JFizzleRaider

why doesnt someone sim the rosters at the end of the sim on nba live 2005 or espn2k5 then?


----------



## GNG

Pacerholic has until 8:26am CST to pick.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

JFizzleRaider said:


> why doesnt someone sim the rosters at the end of the sim on nba live 2005 or espn2k5 then?


That would be pretty cool actually, although kind of time consuming. Also it still is the games interpretation of the players calibur. Wasn't the #1 pick in this draft, Tim Duncan, rated an 89, while lower picks like Kobe and Garnett were like 96 and 98 on the game. Paul Pierce was 88, very close to Duncan.


----------



## c_dog

well i'd just like to annouce that i have traded Okafor+my 4th round pick to speedythief for his 2nd+3rd rounders.

i think it's a good trade on both sides. speedythief gets the best front court duo for years to come and i upgrade my 4th rounder to an early 3rd. hopefully there isn't sudden mad rush for talent and i can still get a good all-star cliber player with my late 2nd rounder.


----------



## speedythief

c_dog said:


> well i'd just like to annouce that i have traded Okafor+my 4th round pick to speedythief for his 2nd+3rd rounders.
> 
> i think it's a good trade on both sides. speedythief gets the best front court duo for years to come and i upgrade my 4th rounder to an early 3rd. hopefully there isn't sudden mad rush for talent and i can still get a good all-star cliber player with my late 2nd rounder.


Confirmed. Okafor+c_dog's 4th for my 2nd+3rd.


----------



## GNG

Trade:

I have traded my 2nd rounder and my 4th rounder to Yao Mania for his 2nd rounder and his 6th rounder.

He'll confirm soon I'm guessing?


----------



## c_dog

Rawse said:


> Trade:
> 
> I have traded my 2nd rounder and my 4th rounder to Yao Mania for his 2nd rounder and his 6th rounder.
> 
> He'll confirm soon I'm guessing?


i think i know who you want. ;D and you better hope i don't get to him first.

oh well, not that i stand a chance anyway. even with speedy's pick your old pick would have gone earlier. i think if you draft who i think you're going to draft, it'll be quite the steal of the draft. it's amazing how he's fallen this low really.


----------



## Yao Mania

Rawse said:


> Trade:
> 
> I have traded my 2nd rounder and my 4th rounder to Yao Mania for his 2nd rounder and his 6th rounder.
> 
> He'll confirm soon I'm guessing?


confirmed. Go for it Rawse.


----------



## GNG

Predictability. My greatest weapon.


----------



## Yao Mania

Rawse said:


> Predictability. My greatest weapon.


So your selection is Bruce Bowen? :biggrin:


----------



## GNG

Yao Mania said:


> So your selection is Bruce Bowen? :biggrin:


Nope. See that ref underneath Pau's left leg? Him.

I'm drafting all refs from here on out. With Iverson and the refs on my side, I don't see how I can lose.


----------



## speedythief

Rawse said:


> Nope. See that ref underneath Pau's left leg? Him.
> 
> I'm drafting all refs from here on out. With Iverson and the refs on my side, I don't see how I can lose.


With Iverson and Gasol on the same team, I think maybe you'll win because of the constant stream of whining that could distract opposing teams.


----------



## c_dog

as a grizzlies fan, all i can say is "about time".

he's one of those talented bigs that i was talking about who for some reason, seemed to have slipped. for someone so young and so talented, it's even more suprising. he's easily a mid 20's pick.

still plenty of talents out there though. hopefully i'll be able to make good use of those draft picks i just got.


----------



## kflo

i was between gasol and manu for my pick.


----------



## GNG

speedythief said:


> With Iverson and Gasol on the same team, I think maybe you'll win because of the constant stream of whining that could distract opposing teams.


I hadn't thought of that. Interesting.

Just another of the many facets my team already has. I'm _brilliant_.

(Where can I find a list of the league leaders in techs? My opponents will be paralyzed from the whining.  )


----------



## arcade_rida

Dirk Nowitzki is availble


----------



## arcade_rida

I also have picks 60 and 71 availble


----------



## Steez

Isnt it Pacerholics turn??
and dammit! I was goign to pick Pau Gasol with my 2nd round pick!


----------



## Steez

I dont know, can I pick now or wat?


----------



## Steez

Trading my 2nd round pick....


----------



## GNG

Steez said:


> Isnt it Pacerholics turn??
> and dammit! I was goign to pick Pau Gasol with my 2nd round pick!


24 hours. He's skipped and can make his pick at any time.


----------



## Steez

With Steeze's 2nd round pick.... they select.... Steve Francis


----------



## Steez

Trading Steve Francis and 4th round pick...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

1nce again my apologies for taking so long with my pick....
but with the 36th. pick in the 2nd. round of the 2005 Official GM challenge draft....The Indianapolis PaCeRhOLicS select....










*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## rebelsun

BaLLiStiX17 and I have agreed to the following trade...

BaLLiStiX17 receives picks:
#48 (2nd), #73 (3rd), #133 (5th)

I receive picks:
#39 (2nd), #82 (3rd), #142 (5th)

That said...with the #39th pick the Las Vegas RebelSuns select Andrew Bogut










1-
2-
3-
4- Andrew Bogut
5- Yao Ming


----------



## MemphisX

I wonder which will come first: my 2nd round pick or the end to the NBA signing moratorium.


----------



## Yao Mania

RebelSun said:


> That said...with the #39th pick the Las Vegas RebelSuns select Andrew Bogut
> 
> 1-
> 2-
> 3-
> 4- Andrew Bogut
> 5- Yao Ming


Bogut and Yao?? Interesting...


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

there is about 40 players I would take before Bogut.


----------



## rebelsun

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> there is about 40 players I would take before Bogut.


Yes, especially overrated 6'8 PFs...


----------



## c_dog

obviously he's trying to go for the best young front court duo much like speedy thief. when you're drafting for the future you tend to draft players who have potential but may not be instant comtributors. there's a question: which players would make a better duo? yao+bogut or dwight+okafor?

and the pace of this draft has slow down since the first round, i must say.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

RebelSun said:


> Yes, especially overrated 6'8 PFs...


yeah averaging 20 ppg, 11 rpg and 2 bpg over your career is SOOO overated.


----------



## matt!

Give me Stephon Marbury.

Center:
Power Forward:
Small Forward: Shawn Marion
Shooting Guard:
Point Guard: Stephon Marbury


----------



## c_dog

matt! said:


> Give me Stephon Marbury.
> 
> Center:
> Power Forward:
> Small Forward: Shawn Marion
> Shooting Guard:
> Point Guard: Stephon Marbury


awesome! your team is looking like the phoenix suns, and not the new phoenix suns but the old one, and w/o Amare, and JJ..... :clap: 

jokes. i think people are going to take away points just cuz they simply didn't work out. marbury is nice talent at this point though...


----------



## Spriggan

matt! said:


> Give me Stephon Marbury.
> 
> Center:
> Power Forward:
> Small Forward: Shawn Marion
> Shooting Guard:
> Point Guard: Stephon Marbury


**** that ****.


----------



## Yao Mania

this draft is going ridiculously slow... suggestions for speeding it up?


----------



## Spriggan

Yao Mania said:


> this draft is going ridiculously slow... suggestions for speeding it up?


Make it so I get Marbury and can start what was going to be arguably the most dominant offensive backcourt in NBA history, and I'll take care of it.


----------



## MemphisX

How much slower will this get?


----------



## GNG

Twelve hour time limits.

Set stricter rules, and people will abide by them. Can't accomodate all 30 of us.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

I agree, this going waaaay to slow.


----------



## c_dog

yeah, the 24 hour limit is just in case someone is away and we don't want to penalize them because they can't get to the internet within the next 24 hours, but there have been people who are not even giving the effort to try to keep up with what's going on, thereby abusing this rule. i say cut it down to 12 hours, and if you can't be online when your pick comes around, *send a freaking list* to someone. :/


----------



## Yao Mania

Agreed on 12 hrs.


----------



## OG

*DONE.*

12 HOUR TIME LIMIT IS IN EFFECT. I will PM everyone.

MiamiHeat03 will be the last to have the full 24 hour limit.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

Last night iwaited all day long to see if its my pick.

I select Corey Magette.


----------



## Pure Scorer

looking to trade my 4th and 5th round picks (117,124) for an early 3rd and a late round pick..if anyone is interested pm me.


----------



## Steez

I will PM you a trade proposal Pure Soccer


----------



## c_dog

MiamiHeat03 said:


> Last night iwaited all day long to see if its my pick.
> 
> I select Corey Magette.


good pick.. one of the players who was next on my list.


----------



## JFizzleRaider

Im going to take kenyon martin


----------



## Steez

Trading my 83rd and 98th pick...
also have Steve Francis on the trading block.... looking for a big man.


----------



## Spriggan

I pick Rashweed Wallace.


----------



## c_dog

Spriggan said:


> I pick Rashweed Wallace.


good pick. you wanted marbury didn't you? francis is a good replacement. both of them put up stats in a hurry and are among the best scoring pg's. steez also wants a big man(could be Rasheed). i smell a potential trade?


----------



## Spriggan

Hmmm....

Rasheed Wallace = excellent interior defender, solid offensive player, can play both PF and C

Steve Francis = Steve Francis

Marbury is not Francis. I'm honestly surprised Francis doesn't average more turnovers than assists. It isn't that far off, though. He may accomplish that feat one day. Marbury's generally kept a nice assist/turnover ratio, particularly last season.


----------



## Steez

Steve Francis IS on the trading block and I am looking for a big man like C Dog said... also, I have my 83rd and 98th picks up for grabs if someone offers me a good deal...


----------



## c_dog

Spriggan said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> Rasheed Wallace = excellent interior defender, solid offensive player, can play both PF and C
> 
> Steve Francis = Steve Francis
> 
> Marbury is not Francis. I'm honestly surprised Francis doesn't average more turnovers than assists. It isn't that far off, though. He may accomplish that feat one day. Marbury's generally kept a nice assist/turnover ratio, particularly last season.


Well for me Marbury isn't that much better than Francis. both of them are much better at creating for themselves than for their team mates. Marbury takes care of the ball a little better, but Francis rebounds more.. I mean I do like Marbury actually, a lot more than Francis, but it's more the personality than anything. In terms of skills they're pretty close. Neither would be giving up a whole lot of shots to Ray Allen.. unless they need him to bail them out.

For what it's worth, i think you're better off w/o marbury. forget the best back court, just get a pg who understands the game. i mean sonics has Luke Ridour and Antonio Daniels at PG for christ sakes. they're not bad players, but they're also nothing special, just that, someone who understands the game. that's the best way to utilize ray,imo.


----------



## trees

i'll take ben gordon


----------



## MemphisX

trees said:


> i'll take ben gordon


 :jawdrop:


----------



## Steez

Wow.... Ben picked very early... am thinking u needed a sixth man, is all


----------



## MarioChalmers

I select










Richard Jefferson, not Tamar Slay


----------



## c_dog

that's a real nice pick on richard jefferson, imo. underrated talent. good defender whose offensive game has developed a long ways.


----------



## Premier

I'm possibly looking to trade the #60 and #61 selections in seperate deals for a lower third round selection and another draft pick (fifth round).


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Premier said:


> I'm possibly looking to trade the #60 and #61 selections in seperate deals for a lower third round selection and another draft pick (fifth round).



I'm possibly interested, so hit me up and let me know what's up....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## Steez

I am also interested.... PM me and we can talk about a trade.


----------



## reHEATed

.....look below


----------



## c_dog

wadeshaqeddie said:


> I pickEmeka Okafor
> 
> PG
> SG
> SF
> PF- Jermaine O Neal
> C- Okafor


dude, okafor was picked by me long long long ago.

sorry, try again :S you shoulda told me earlier so i would have traded him to you.


----------



## MemphisX

wadeshaqeddie said:


> I pickEmeka Okafor
> 
> PG
> SG
> SF
> PF- Jermaine O Neal
> C- Okafor


Unfortunately for you, he was already picked.:makeadeal


----------



## reHEATed

my bad....

I pick Rashard Lewis

PG
SG
SF- Lewis
PF- Jermaine O Neal
C-


----------



## Yao Mania

Couple of guys I want at this point, but I'll take Larry Hughes 'cuz I know for sure he won't be around for my next pick, and I need a scorer.

SF/PF - Lamar Odom
SG - Larry Hughes


----------



## c_dog

Yao Mania said:


> Couple of guys I want at this point, but I'll take Larry Hughes 'cuz I know for sure he won't be around for my next pick, and I need a scorer.
> 
> SF/PF - Lamar Odom
> SG - Larry Hughes


 :curse: dang right he wasn't gonna be around for your next pick. %#@%$#

nice pick though. i think his value is about right at this point actually, even though a couple guys(not that many anymore) who could have gone earlier slipped a bit.


----------



## MemphisX

Uh...Who is replacing Theo! ?


----------



## c_dog

Theo!'s pick is up now, as 12 hours has passed. what do you mean who's replacing Theo!? is Theo! dropping out of the competition also?


----------



## GNG

c_dog said:


> Theo!'s pick is up now, as 12 hours has passed. what do you mean who's replacing Theo!? is Theo! dropping out of the competition also?


He's banned for a month.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

I'm looking to trade my 2nd round and 5th round pick for a 3rd and a 4th. If anyone is interested, please PM me.


----------



## c_dog

Rawse said:


> He's banned for a month.


oh.. that's news to me.. what did he do? :/ yeah we're gonna need to find a replacement cuz his pick is actually up...


----------



## OG

Theo picks Richard Hamilton


----------



## arcade_rida

With the 50th pick in the NBA draft we are proud to select











Jason Richardson


----------



## GNG

Jefferson's been picked.


----------



## arcade_rida

Rawse said:


> Jefferson's been picked.


Thanks buddy


----------



## reHEATed

we need a thread sticked of just the picks. Its hard to see who is gone or not with all this discussion. The front page is good, but missing people on long lists is not a hard thing to do. It happened to me and now to ar


----------



## SKiP

I got Tyson Chandler.


----------



## OG

After much deliberating, I select Carlos Boozer.


----------



## MemphisX

I take Chauncey Billups


----------



## OG

MemphisX said:


> I take Chauncey Billups


Nice pick, I thought about taking him but decided to take someone younger who could mature at the same time as Wade - and picking Billups would've made me a bit small in the backcourt.


----------



## c_dog

OG said:


> After much deliberating, I select Carlos Boozer.


i think you made the right choice, put one of the youngest talented big man alongside wade. billups wouldn't have been a bad choice either, i mean wade has shown he's versatile enough to play both the 1 and 2. and what he lacks in strength he makes up with his athletism. it's just the age difference.. i mean wade is still emerging and billups is in his prime... so the direction of the team may be a question. that's why boozer was the right choice, imo.


----------



## OG

c_dog said:


> i think you made the right choice, put one of the youngest talented big man alongside wade. billups wouldn't have been a bad choice either, i mean wade has shown he's versatile enough to play both the 1 and 2. and what he lacks in strength he makes up with his athletism. it's just the age difference.. i mean wade is still emerging and billups is in his prime... so the direction of the team may be a question. that's why boozer was the right choice, imo.


thanks, i think a team with wade and boozer could turn out well, lets see how the other picks fall.

you have a the makings of solid team with your first two picks (with either one of your preferences for your 2nd pick. - for those confused, c_dog has PM'd me a list in case he's not around- THAT'S HOW WE CAN KEEP THIS MOVING!)


----------



## c_dog

I'm looking for *two picks* in the late 3rd to mid 4th rounder... in return i'm willing to trade my early 3rd pick(it's gonna be a very early 3rd)+ my 5th rounder.

PM me with your offers. The reason for this trade is cuz i want to get my starting lineup ASAP.. hopefully by the 4th round. And no, i'm not trading my 2nd rounder since it's so close to my turn already and i have a player in mind... unless you got a really really good offer.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

Sorry for being late anyways i select Chris Bosh


----------



## OG

trees said:


> probably an unpopular pick, but im gonna go with chris bosh.


Try again BaLLiStiX17, he's already been picked.


----------



## c_dog

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> Sorry for being late anyways i select Chris Bosh


 er.. somebody doesn't keep up with the draft apparently -_-;;; he was picked way earlier buddy.. like quite early in the 1st =0=


----------



## OG

c_dog selects Brad Miller


----------



## MemphisX

Heh, I almost took Miller. I sure didn't expect so many good 2nd picks to be available.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

I select Tony Parker.


----------



## c_dog

heh, glad i could pick someone of brad miller's caliber at this point of the draft.. eventhough i feel people are going to take away points since Bibby and Miller both play for the kings.

it's not even that i'm a big kings fan or anything but it just so happened that Bibby and Miller are both excellent at their position.


----------



## Premier

Once again, I'm looking to trade #61 for mid-third and fourth round selections.


----------



## Yao Mania

Dangit, I was hoping Parker and Miller would fall... I heavily considered both guys but I needed a scorer


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Parker and Billups were at the top of my big board. It was an easy pick for me


----------



## c_dog

Yao Mania said:


> Dangit, I was hoping Parker and Miller would fall... I heavily considered both guys but I needed a scorer


well, if you wanted Miller you should have picked him over Hughes. I mean Miller is an all-star caliber big man so he's pretty good value at this point. Hughes is a good player, but he's not quite the bargain Miller is, imho. And i can still think of maybe 2-3 scorers left... they might not have the reputation of larry hughes but they should get the work done. I don't think it was realistic to have all of miller+parker+hughes..

well, still enough good PG's and big man left, imo, even though most of the good wings are pretty much picked.


----------



## Yao Mania

c_dog said:


> well, if you wanted Miller you should have picked him over Hughes. I mean Miller is an all-star caliber big man so he's pretty good value at this point. Hughes is a good player, but he's not quite the bargain Miller is, imho. And i can still think of maybe 2-3 scorers left... they might not have the reputation of larry hughes but they should get the work done. I don't think it was realistic to have all of miller+parker+hughes..
> 
> well, still enough good PG's and big man left, imo, even though most of the good wings are pretty much picked.


Miller's age is my main concern, I wanted a young team, and Miller only has a few more good years left in him.


----------



## c_dog

if you wanted a young team you should have traded for Okafor  but perhaps thats a bit TOO young.

Well, for my team i want a team that's in their prime and ready to win, but not so old that there's only a one-year window you know? i'm trying to find the right combination that can contend for the title for several years.

and miller is not THAT old is he... like 30ish. still have some good years left. my problem is that he's gotten injured twice the last two years, but i think he can stay healthy...

oh, and i think OG made a mistake. bathowmew hunt was the one who picked Tony Parker. it's alright though, i mean he's done a great job so far and i'm quite surprised he hasn't made a mistake sooner. he's been a great host and i think he deserves some mad props.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Of course he makes the mistake for my team 

I about cried when I saw Tony Parker listed for bkballer.


----------



## Laker Freak

It's been 12 hours, so I pick Chris Webber and put him next to Shaq.


----------



## c_dog

Laker Freak said:


> It's been 12 hours, so I pick Chris Webber and put him next to Shaq.


well if this were 5 years ago i'd say what a great duo.. but since it's 2005-2006 i'd say your players are sorta on their last leg.. literally. talk about one year windows...

webber is good value at this point though, i'm just not sure how much he has left in the tank. he can still be 20/10/5 type guy if put in the right system i suppose.


----------



## OG

My apologies Bartholomew, I've corrected my error. :redface: 

Thanks for the props c_dog, it's appreciated. :cheers:


----------



## Premier

edit.


----------



## kflo

they almost played their careers together (shaq & webber). who knows how that would have worked out.


----------



## c_dog

this is pathetic. 12 hour limit and still there are people missing their picks. looking at the list there are a couple ppl who have yet to make their 2nd round picks and mr.i-picked-the-great-one doesn't seem like he's interested in making his 2nd round pick... what a shame really. if i had lebron i'd be dying to make my 2nd 3rd 4th, etc. picks


----------



## B_&_B

Get a life c puppy. 

I've lost a little interest in this draft because its taking so long. 

Thanks to OG for letting me know it was my pick via PM.

I'll pick Kirk Hinrich.


----------



## c_dog

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Get a life c dog.
> 
> I've lost a little interest in this draft because its taking so long.
> 
> Thanks to OG for letting me know it was my pick via PM.
> 
> I'll pick Kirk Hinrich.


there are 30 people playing this game, you think this was something that'd be over within a couple days or something?

and yes i do need a life cuz i spend 8 hours a day studying for anatomy(going to med school) and then 2 hours of driving lessons and 2 hours of tennis. that leaves some time here and there to go on the forums (which i often do during my studies) but yes, if i can keep up with the draft while doing all this then i'm sure anyone can.

no trying to appear mean or anything but that "get a life" comment was a little uncalled for :/ even if it's true.

BUT on the topic of the thread, it's a good pick at this point (kirk hinrich).


----------



## Premier

Zach Randolph with #60

Upon confirmation, I trade #61 and #170 to *Bartholomew Hunt* for #67 and #127.


----------



## B_&_B

Premier said:


> Zach Randolph with #60
> 
> Upon confirmation, I trade #61 and #170 to *Bartholomew Hunt* for #67 and #127.


Dang... As a Trail Blazer fan, I was hoping to get Randolph with my next pick.


----------



## Premier

Zach's main weakness, his defense (in my opinion), won't become an issue as Tim Duncan is one of the league's best help defenders. Duncan would start at center and Randolph at power forward, forming the best duo in the league.


----------



## B_&_B

c_dog said:


> there are 30 people playing this game, you think this was something that'd be over within a couple days or something?
> 
> and yes i do need a life cuz i spend 8 hours a day studying for anatomy(going to med school) and then 2 hours of driving lessons and 2 hours of tennis. that leaves some time here and there to go on the forums (which i often do during my studies) but yes, if i can keep up with the draft while doing all this then i'm sure anyone can.
> 
> no trying to appear mean or anything but that "get a life" comment was a little uncalled for :/ even if it's true.
> 
> BUT on the topic of the thread, it's a good pick at this point (kirk hinrich).


No, I didnt expect it to only take a few days, but I sure didnt think it would be 19 days in between my 1st and 2nd picks. You gotta admit, thats ridiculous.

Driving lessons? 

If your gonna dish it out, expect it back in return.


----------



## B_&_B

Premier said:


> Zach's main weakness, his defense (in my opinion), won't become an issue as Tim Duncan is one of the league's best help defenders. Duncan would start at center and Randolph at power forward, forming the best duo in the league.


True, just hope that Zach fully recovers from knee surgery. The word here in Portland is that his rehab is going very well, he's lost some weight, and is working very hard to come back and be a 20 & 10 guy once again. Playing with Telfair instead of Damon at PG should help Zach's stats too.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Premier said:


> Zach Randolph with #60
> 
> Upon confirmation, I trade #61 and #170 to *Bartholomew Hunt* for #67 and #127.


 I confirm this trade, and I choose Tayshaun Prince.


----------



## B_&_B

With the 62nd pick, I'll take Shareef Abdur-Rahim.

He should put up solid #'s in NJ.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> With the 62nd pick, I'll take Shareef Abdur-Rahim.
> 
> He should put up solid #'s in NJ.


 Lebron will feed him easy buckets down low. Nice pick.


----------



## Pure Scorer

i'll take sebastian telfair with #57


----------



## Laker Freak

Since people said my combo of Shaq and Webber was too old, I have decided to go young and select Marvin Williams from the Atlanta Hawks.

C- Shaq
PF - C-Webb
SF - Marvin


----------



## Pure Scorer

i'll take samuel dalembert


----------



## Steez

mannnn

I was going to pick Shareef and Dalembert to go with Francis and Nash...


----------



## c_dog

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> No, I didnt expect it to only take a few days, but I sure didnt think it would be 19 days in between my 1st and 2nd picks. You gotta admit, thats ridiculous.
> 
> Driving lessons?
> 
> If your gonna dish it out, expect it back in return.


yes i already stated several times i found it ridiculous. and ppl missing picks and not PM'ing a list to OG just makes it that much worse.

yea, driving lessons. you know, learning to drive, getting the thing they call liscense?

dish what out :S i merely complained that someone who's had the luxury of lebron as their franchise player does'nt seem to be keeping up with the draft(which was true) and then i got a direct insult. w/e maybe we both need to lighten up and maybe you didn't intend to say it as if it was an attack. meh.

i'm quite surprised by the sudden rush for powerforwards though. webber, then zach and shareef both gone.. about time anyway, they were long overdue, imo. both could have been late 1st/early 2nd. who would have thought the guys with the lotto picks would be able to pick up guys of this caliber to put alongside their stars?


----------



## B_&_B

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Lebron will feed him easy buckets down low. Nice pick.


I forgot we are drafting in order to put together a solid team that would play together. I was taking a more fantasy basketball approach.


----------



## bkbballer16

For my seound rounf I will take SHawn May and for my third round I will take.... Danny Granger


----------



## Premier

I'm looking to trade #67 for a late-third round selection and another draft pick.


----------



## c_dog

I guess it's my pick then :S wonder if ppl have been waiting up for me. sorry for the wait but i'm not sure who to pick at this point.. most the good wings and pf's have been chosen it seems so i figure i'll just pick who i feel is one of the better value at this point.

i select *jamal magloire*. despite an injury plague season he was solid before his injury and was still solid upon return. he's a double double kind of rare true center left in this league.

obviously, i'm looking to trade either miller or magloire, whoever can get me the best player in return... but if not, meh,i guess i'll stick miller at PF, which isn't the worst case scenario since he's spent some time there for the kings(and they did very well).

team so far:


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

I sent you an offer for Brad Miller.


----------



## c_dog

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> I sent you an offer for Brad Miller.


yes and it was a decent offer. i've sent you reply telling you to up your offer a bit cuz imo, my team is not bad at this point, and doing that trade doesn't really improve my team much, if at all. it was just fair, it just doesn't make me want to jump into the trade.


----------



## MemphisX

I select Luol Deng


----------



## OG

I select Quentin Richardson.


----------



## Premier

Andre Iguodala


----------



## SKiP

I got Eddie Curry.


----------



## MemphisX

Man this is just to freaking slow. 12 hours per pick is just insane.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

I have been picking right away so i think we should shorten it. although i do go to school starting monday. (senior year!!) so if im at school it may be hard to get a comp i would pick right away after though.


----------



## MemphisX

All people have to do is submit a list but it is getting silly when you have 2 picks within 10 spots of each other and it takes you 12 hours for each one. The season will start before this draft is over.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

yeah people need to hurry there *** up lol


----------



## Pure Scorer

i have no idea how danny granger got selected ahead of luol deng


----------



## MarioChalmers

I'm talking with Theo right now, he told me that he picks Marcus Camby.


----------



## c_dog

good pick by theo if that's true. i think that may be the last of a good center. so whoever is in need of a frontcourt can PM me. *cough*memphis x*cough*


----------



## GNG




----------



## MemphisX

c_dog said:


> good pick by theo if that's true. i think that may be the last of a good center. so whoever is in need of a frontcourt can PM me. *cough*memphis x*cough*


Lol...I am more than happy at where my team is at after 3 rounds. In September, when I make my next pick it should be more clear.


----------



## c_dog

really? :S well, it's alright.. just you don't have a front court yet. chauncey and tracy do make a nice backcourt but deng is a nice player but nothing too special(yet).. it's kinda hard to see what kind of player you can land with the 4th pick to solidify your front court. maybe if the entire board goes crazy on mediocre wing players?

and i sense rawse's team will end up lookng a whole lot like the memphis grizzlies.


----------



## GNG

c_dog said:


> and i sense rawse's team will end up lookng a whole lot like the memphis grizzlies.


The Memphis Grizzlies + Allen Iverson would be a hell of a team.

But my picks have been great values for where I got them, IMO. There aren't too many players left on the board (if any at all) with Miller's combination of scoring with three-point shooting.


----------



## arcade_rida

Jamal Crawford


----------



## reHEATed

Jason Terry

Pg- Terry
SG
SF- Lewis
PF- Jermiane O Neal
C


----------



## MarioChalmers

Might surprise some people, but I select










Chris Paul

PG - Chris Paul
SG - Paul Pierce
SF - Richard Jefferson
PF - ? 
CE - ? 

Pretty weird, hope I can get two solid bigs later on.


----------



## Laker Freak

What do you guys think if my trio of Shaq, Webber and Marvin.


----------



## arcade_rida

PG-
SG-Jamal Crawford
SF-Jason Richardson
PF-Dirk Nowitzki
C- 


Pretty nice team I guess


----------



## MarioChalmers

So far I'm pretty unhappy with my draft. I think I did the best I could with all three picks, but maybe I'm just not in a prime position. I could've gotten Andre Miller or someone with my last pick but it just occurred to me that I won't win if I don't take risks, thus, I picked Paul.


----------



## trees

Shaun Livingston


----------



## c_dog

Rawse said:


> The Memphis Grizzlies + Allen Iverson would be a hell of a team.
> 
> But my picks have been great values for where I got them, IMO. There aren't too many players left on the board (if any at all) with Miller's combination of scoring with three-point shooting.


yeah, that's true i guess.. but something tells me some of your beloved grizzlies won't be around come your next pick. grizzlies have some very nice players and i'd be surprised if some of them aren't picked by 4th round.


----------



## Spriggan

I pick Jason Williams.

PG - Jason Williams
SG - Ray Allen
SF - 
PF - Rasheed Wallace
C -


----------



## JFizzleRaider

Ricky davis


----------



## OG

BaLLiStiX17 has had to withdraw from the draft. He has only picked his first, Baron Davis.

So, there are two options. We simply exclude him from the draft & the total number of teams is reduced to 29 (and exclude Baron Davis), or we find a replacement. 

A replacement would be the best option, is there anyone that would want to join at this stage? You would have B. Davis & be able to select your 2nd and 3rd picks immediately. How long should we wait?

The first to PM me to join will get in.


----------



## Yao Mania

I say exclude, but it's up to u guys


----------



## c_dog

Spriggan said:


> I pick Jason Williams.
> 
> PG - Jason Williams
> SG - Ray Allen
> SF -
> PF - Rasheed Wallace
> C -


hmm, big grizzly fan, so you probably think it's weird why i'm not a big fan of williams. the guy can ball with the best of them and has good court vision.. but he doesn't play D and makes some bone head decisions at times. i think you could have gone with someone else cuz i can think of a certain PG who'd be perfect for the job. i guess some other lucky person will get him.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

although still very early but i choose JRSmith


----------



## rebelsun

12 hours...DING!

































1-Ray Felton
2-?
3-?
4-Andrew Bogut
5-Yao Ming


----------



## Steez

With my 83rd pick... I select.... Grant Hill


----------



## OG

Yyzlin has replaced BaLLiStiX17, and selected Al *EDIT* JEFFERSON and Josh Smith.

Sorry Yyzlin, my bad.


----------



## Steez

Have all 3 players up for trade....

Nash/Francis/Hill.... I also have a pick coming up soon 

PM me with offer, looking for a big man....


----------



## c_dog

OG said:


> Yyzlin has replaced BaLLiStiX17, and selected Al Harrington and Josh Smith.


ha, i was wondering when harrington would get drafted.. i mean he's certainly not an over-the-hill veteran and would seem like the kind of player people would be dying to get their hands on in the 3rd round, but instead we have a lot of posters reaching for the younglings. i mean i like iggly, and luol deng, A LOT.. but i dunno.. if you're gonna try to compete right away i think harrington is the kind of player you'd want on your team.


----------



## MemphisX

c_dog said:


> ha, i was wondering when harrington would get drafted.. i mean he's certainly not an over-the-hill veteran and would seem like the kind of player people would be dying to get their hands on in the 3rd round, but instead we have a lot of posters reaching for the younglings. i mean i like iggly, and luol deng, A LOT.. but i dunno.. if you're gonna try to compete right away i think harrington is the kind of player you'd want on your team.



Harrington is not a starter on on a contender because he can't defend his position well enough or score enough.

Mr. Deng on the other hand can serve the same slot that Prince does for Detroit. Lock down defender with more upside to become a scorer once Chauncey Billups becomes mostly a spot up shooter.


----------



## c_dog

MemphisX said:


> Harrington is not a starter on on a contender because he can't defend his position well enough or score enough.
> 
> Mr. Deng on the other hand can serve the same slot that Prince does for Detroit. Lock down defender with more upside to become a scorer once Chauncey Billups becomes mostly a spot up shooter.


well, i'd have to disagree... and if you're planning to draft a defender on a contender you draft bruce bowen(great, now someone's gonna snatch him).

harrington is a better all-around player than deng as of now anyway. i like deng, he's a nice talent, but he still needs a couple years to develope. right now he's just not there yet and he lacks the mental toughness and the experience of a veteran. harrington, if needed, can play defense. if he weren't to be the man of the team and was to play some defense, he would. harrington isn't exactly old either.. he's 25 and he's already a seasoned veteran at this age. he is definitely worth a 3rd round pick, more so than iggly and deng.

that said by no means am i saying deng and iggly were bad choices, i'm just saying, harrington, imo, is the better choice, though they are all quite excellent picks.


----------



## Premier

I'm looking to trade my fourth-round selection (#120) and my fifth-round selection (#121) for a late-third or early-fourth round selection and a sixth round selection.


----------



## Steez

I offered you a nice trade, please see PM.


----------



## Premier

Upon confirmation, I have traded #120 and #127 to Steez for #98 and #143.


----------



## Pure Scorer

c_dog said:


> well, i'd have to disagree... and if you're planning to draft a defender on a contender you draft bruce bowen(great, now someone's gonna snatch him).
> 
> harrington is a better all-around player than deng as of now anyway. * i like deng, he's a nice talent, but he still needs a couple years to develope. right now he's just not there yet and he lacks the mental toughness and the experience of a veteran*. harrington, if needed, can play defense. if he weren't to be the man of the team and was to play some defense, he would. harrington isn't exactly old either.. he's 25 and he's already a seasoned veteran at this age. he is definitely worth a 3rd round pick, more so than iggly and deng.
> 
> that said by no means am i saying deng and iggly were bad choices, i'm just saying, harrington, imo, is the better choice, though they are all quite excellent picks.


the problem with that is that it doesn't even mean anything. and it means even less if you've seen deng play. deng is already a better sf than harrington, and is 5 years younger.


----------



## Steez

Premier said:


> Upon confirmation, I have traded #120 and #127 to Steez for #98 and #143.



Agreed!


----------



## Steez

Trading Nash, Francis and Hill... also picks #120 and #127


----------



## Yao Mania

Sorry for the hold up, I told OG I was gonna pick GRANT HILL but that didn't exactly pan out....

so anyway I'll go ahead and pick the guy I wanted to pick next round - maybe there are better talents still around but this guy's a great role player who'll only get better.

So with that said I'll add to my team Udonis Haslem.

PF - Haslem
SF - Odom
SG - Hughes

kinda resembled Miami pre-Shaq, with Hughes replacing Wade in his rookie season.


----------



## c_dog

Pure Scorer said:


> the problem with that is that it doesn't even mean anything. and it means even less if you've seen deng play. deng is already a better sf than harrington, and is 5 years younger.


what?? since when does experience not mean anything? deng is a smart defender for his age and is a nice talent, but he still makes rookie mistakes. he will become a much better defender with age. right now i'd take harrington's overall better offense and experience on D over deng, IF i was trying to win now. if both players were still available when it came to my pick, i would have picked harrington. deng is still developing.. when the game is on the line in game seven he just may panic and make mistakes. he doesn't even have the necessary playoff experience yet.


----------



## OG

Hey all, 

After creating much discussion about Al Harrington, Yyzlin has kindly pointed out that I made a mistake. He infact selected Al Jefferson, I guess I was just to eager to send Harrington to a new home. That said, Harrington is back on the board and I don't think he'll last too long. 

I apologise to anyone who was planning on picking him up, and my error ruined your plans... but in a way, isn't that what the draft is all about? Scouts talk people up/down, hypothetical - "Don't draft that kid, he may be great now but what about the injuries he's had" - then the player slips. 

:cheers:


----------



## c_dog

OG said:


> Hey all,
> 
> After creating much discussion about Al Harrington, Yyzlin has kindly pointed out that I made a mistake. He infact selected Al Jefferson, I guess I was just to eager to send Harrington to a new home. That said, Harrington is back on the board and I don't think he'll last too long.
> 
> I apologise to anyone who was planning on picking him up, and my error ruined your plans... but in a way, isn't that what the draft is all about? Scouts talk people up/down, hypothetical - "Don't draft that kid, he may be great now but what about the injuries he's had" - then the player slips.
> 
> :cheers:


it's alright.. can't say he was part of my plans.

anyway, i'd like to trade either miller/magloire +my 5th for a 3rd+4th rounder. PM me if you're interested. miller and magloire are all-star caliber centers and are easily 2nd rounder type value, and there's no way you can pick up a center like them at this point. consider it trading two role players for an elite center who just may make the difference for your team.


----------



## Spriggan

Steez said:


> Trading Nash, Francis and Hill... also picks #120 and #127


I'll give you J-Will and my next pick for Stephen Q. Urknash.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

its been 12 hours since the last pick I am up.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

Caron Butler


----------



## kflo

i'll take krstic with this pick. thx anyway c_dog.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

Lets keep this running, so I can continue to dominate.


----------



## c_dog

alright, so tough call here.. some nice talent still but perhaps it's time to go with *needs* now. i pick *Stephen Jackson.* he's the kind of guy a good team needs, someone who works hard, with tough mentality, can do anything really whether it be offense and defense. He's basically a underrated JJ and a shade under the guys like Artest, imo.
































and miamiballer2k5, while Elton Brand+Michael Redd are an impressive duo, caron butler hardly strikes fear in anyone. i'd take a guy like Stephen Jackson over caron butler anyway.*end trash talk*

anyway, with that, one of my centers are still up for trades, if the right offer comes.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Andre Miller


----------



## c_dog

Sir Patchwork said:


> Andre Miller


nice, real nice. i was wondering how the heck a guy of his caliber slipped this far. he's a solid pg and i would have taken him over someone like... JWill.. he's definitely one of the better PG's in the league.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

c_dog said:


> nice, real nice. i was wondering how the heck a guy of his caliber slipped this far. he's a solid pg and i would have taken him over someone like... JWill.. he's definitely one of the better PG's in the league.


Thanks, I thought so too. I checked several times through the list of selected players to see if he was taken.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

nm


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

With the 85th. pick in the 3rd. Round of the 2005 Official GM draft II...
team PaCeRhOLic selects "*The Rose that Grew from Concrete*"....











*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Laker Freak

DH12 is banned from this site.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

what happened to him??? why is he banned?


----------



## Sir Patchwork

DH12 is not banned, he is viewing the thread right now. He'll probably make his selection pretty soon.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

Sir Patchwork said:


> Andre Miller


Damn it I was so close to taking him. crap


----------



## DH12

Deron Williams and Antoine Walker please...

PG- Deron Williams
SG- Joe Johnson
SF- Andrei Kirilenko
PF- Antoine Walker
C- ???


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Bobby Simmons. 

PG- Andre Miller
SG- 
SF- Bobby Simmons
PF- Ben Wallace
C- Zydranus Ilgauskas


----------



## Sir Patchwork

btw, c_dog, Jackson was an excellent pick too. I had him and Miller as the two players I wanted with these two picks. You were the last one though, because if I had selected Miller like I would have, I don't think DH12 would have taken Jackson with Kirilenko and Johnson already. It's cool though, I like Simmons a lot. 

and I'm off the clock for another 2 weeks.


----------



## c_dog

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> Damn it I was so close to taking him. crap


shoulda taken andre then. andre>>> caron butler, and i wouldn't have taken the chance of andre slipping to the 4th. heck i was thinking of snatching andre with my 3rd rounder and play him at SG beside bibby, or as a starter caliber backup.

oh, and nice pick on antoine. i was hoping sir patchwork takes andre otherwise DH12 woulda ended up with Andre+JJ+AK47+walker... now that woulda been scary. i mean too many people were making reaches so quality guys like walker and andre slipped... i know they don't have the best rep but they are still all-star caliber type guys(not so much for andre but still). anyway, i think sir patchwork just saved the day for the rest of us by taking away andre.

oh, and i'd make my pick, but then this is no longer my pick, it's speedy's pick now. i, for one, am very interested to see which talented youngster he decides to add to Okafor and Howard.


----------



## Spriggan

Jason Williams will turn the NBA on its *** next season. Dishing it off to Shaq and Wade? Please. Remember him and Webber?

J-Will > Andre Miller


----------



## c_dog

Spriggan said:


> Jason Williams will turn the NBA on its *** next season. Dishing it off to Shaq and Wade? Please. Remember him and Webber?
> 
> J-Will > Andre Miller


Well, yeah, JWill is an elite passer. his passing skills are outmatched by only Nash and Kidd, but the problem is the other aspects of his game. he doesn't always play defense and once in a while he feels lucky and starts making bonehead decisions like taking wild 3's or going for that flashy pass that he just thought of. no doubt he can ball and pass though. he's by no means a bad pg, but definitely a frustrating player at times and andre, while lacks JWill's creativity and passing skills, is the better overall player, at least i feel.

it's all good though. the rosters are still far from done and with the right players, jwill can thrive. i just though andre is the kind of guard to put along side rasheed(defense) and allow ray to conserve energy on offense. andre's not the best passer but ray with his playmaking ability makes up for that. jwill likes to run, and a guy like rasheed seems to be better at halfcourt ala detroit.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

Miller is a great distributer and passer, he can run a team but is a poor shooter. he is a capable defender but nothing great. Patchwork, Who is going to do the scoring on your team? you could use a scorer becuase Simmons is probably your leading scorer right now.


----------



## c_dog

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> Miller is a great distributer and passer, he can run a team but is a poor shooter. he is a capable defender but nothing great. Patchwork, Who is going to do the scoring on your team? you could use a scorer becuase Simmons is probably your leading scorer right now.


yeah, i would have been a huge fan of your team had you ended up with andre miller. he's just one of the most solid players in the game. his passing is good, but not great. i mean one of nugget fan's biggest complaint seems to be that he's forgotten how to pass.

and i think sir patchwork's plan backfired a little.. granted he has some solid pieces on his team, but definitely Z was picked too early. i suppose andre makes up for it though, since he's quite the steal at the end of 3rd. it's still a solid team so far though, but while he claimed that SG and SF positions are easily filled, i wouldn't be too happy if my leading scorer turns out to be bobby simmons either... meh, i'm sorta in the same boat i suppose, stuck with good-mediocre wing players.


----------



## Spriggan

c_dog said:


> Well, yeah, JWill is an elite passer. his passing skills are outmatched by only Nash and Kidd, but the problem is the other aspects of his game. he doesn't always play defense and once in a while he feels lucky and starts making bonehead decisions like taking wild 3's or going for that flashy pass that he just thought of. no doubt he can ball and pass though. he's by no means a bad pg, but definitely a frustrating player at times and andre, while lacks JWill's creativity and passing skills, is the better overall player, at least i feel.


Andre is a better defensive player and scorer, but Jason Williams is definitely the superior playmaker. I really think he'll thrive in Miami, but I picked him before I even knew where he'd end up. He's skilled and I think he'd be a better fit for my team.



> it's all good though. the rosters are still far from done and with the right players, jwill can thrive. i just though andre is the kind of guard to put along side rasheed(defense) and allow ray to conserve energy on offense. andre's not the best passer but ray with his playmaking ability makes up for that. jwill likes to run, and a guy like rasheed seems to be better at halfcourt ala detroit.


Eh? Rasheed is probably the best big man in the entire league when it comes to running the floor. Dude's a deer.

Jason Williams is adept at running the half-court. He likes to run, but that's something Rasheed and Ray can do as well. Jason Williams isn't a scorer, and Sheed isn't much of one either nowadays, so Ray is really my only big-time scorer right now. But I'll fix that problem with future picks. I didn't need, nor wanted, a scoring point guard. I wanted a playmaker.


----------



## speedythief

The Rayguns select...

Martell Webster


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

lets keep it movin!


----------



## Sir Patchwork

c_dog said:


> and i think sir patchwork's plan backfired a little.. granted he has some solid pieces on his team, but definitely Z was picked too early. i suppose andre makes up for it though, since he's quite the steal at the end of 3rd. it's still a solid team so far though, but while he claimed that SG and SF positions are easily filled, i wouldn't be too happy if my leading scorer turns out to be bobby simmons either... meh, i'm sorta in the same boat i suppose, stuck with good-mediocre wing players.


Simmons isn't my leading scorer. I have a 17 point scorer in Z, a 16 point scorer in Simmons and a 14 point scorer in Miller. Then I have the defensive player of the year anchoring my frontcourt with a good shotblocker and shot changer in Z. 

Everything is going according to plan. Simmons and Jackson are perfect examples of what I was talking about, wings are easier to find. Simmons is better than any big man I would have been forced to take this late. 

At this point, I have two all stars and a very good point guard on my team. Maybe it's bad that I'm picking the underrated players, because in the end my team is going to be underrated.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

And Jason Williams better than Andre Miller? That has to be a joke.


----------



## c_dog

Sir Patchwork said:


> Simmons isn't my leading scorer. I have a 17 point scorer in Z, a 16 point scorer in Simmons and a 14 point scorer in Miller. Then I have the defensive player of the year anchoring my frontcourt with a good shotblocker and shot changer in Z.
> 
> Everything is going according to plan. Simmons and Jackson are perfect examples of what I was talking about, wings are easier to find. Simmons is better than any big man I would have been forced to take this late.
> 
> At this point, I have two all stars and a very good point guard on my team. Maybe it's bad that I'm picking the underrated players, because in the end my team is going to be underrated.


jackson's alright. i do like jackson, but i value his defense as much, if not more, than his offense really.. i mean just like you, i probably need a scorer in the worst way(and bibby is 20ppg sjax 18ppg). there are a lot of wings.. but with most people going after wings we're stuck with what we have. i think you're underrating the depth of big man anyway. certainly there are quite a lot of legit PF's still, including Antoine Walker and then some who have not yet been picked(i shall not mention their names). i mean you could have easily played ben wallace at center and go for a big time wing(redd? jrich jefferson?) and then still end up with antoine/andre miller...

i do not underrate Z but early 2nd round(practically late 1st) is too early for Z. i mean look how far a guy like Brad miller slipped to the late late 2nd. Certainly they're comparable players. I feel like the Magloire pick is almost a reach as well since i haven't been able to get rid of him for a big time scorer. :S oh well, good thing brad is versatile.


----------



## Spriggan

Sir Patchwork said:


> And Jason Williams better than Andre Miller? That has to be a joke.


Andre Miller is the most inconsistent starting point in the league. He'll give you 15 points and 10 assists one game, 5 points and 3 assists the next, and his minutes don't fluctuate like Jason Williams' do.

Can't wait to see what Jason Williams does on a team where there's an actual role for him to play and he gets consistent minutes. It was a mess in Memphis last season. I've seen too much brilliance from the guy to brush him away so easily. I wouldn't be surprised if Jason Williams led the league in assists next season, honestly. Depends what happens with Damon Jones, though.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

c_dog, look at this way. 

Let's say I did draft Redd instead of Z. Right now, for my 4th round pick, I would have needed a big man instead of a wing. The best big man available right now is Jeff Foster in my opinion. 

Z + Simmons >>>>> Redd + Foster. The gap between Z and Foster is larger than the gap between Redd and Simmons. Simmons is just as good, if not better than Redd just because he is much more well rounded and is on another planet defensively. That's exactly what I was talking about. A player like Redd taken in the early 30's, and a player like Simmons taken in the early 90's, but they're the same calibur. 

Your point about Ben Wallace playing center is valid, but I think of him as a power forward because he is 6'8 tops. Putting him next to a smooth scoring, big presence like Ilgauskas only increases his effectiveness.


----------



## Spriggan

Actually, nevermind about him leading the league in assists. I forgot about that Dwyane Wade guy, who's a fairly decent playmaker himself.

Worry not, though, Jason Williams will still own.


----------



## c_dog

Sir Patchwork said:


> c_dog, look at this way.
> 
> Let's say I did draft Redd instead of Z. Right now, for my 4th round pick, I would have needed a big man instead of a wing. The best big man available right now is Jeff Foster in my opinion.
> 
> Z + Simmons >>>>> Redd + Foster. The gap between Z and Foster is larger than the gap between Redd and Simmons. Simmons is just as good, if not better than Redd just because he is much more well rounded and is on another planet defensively. That's exactly what I was talking about. A player like Redd taken in the early 30's, and a player like Simmons taken in the early 90's, but they're the same calibur.
> 
> Your point about Ben Wallace playing center is valid, but I think of him as a power forward because he is 6'8 tops. Putting him next to a smooth scoring, big presence like Ilgauskas only increases his effectiveness.


the next best big man *is most definitely not* jeff foster... i'd give names but like i said i don't want to be helping anybody out. jeff foster works for someone absolutely desperate for a center maybe(and not really thinking straight in the process)... :S i wouldn't be surprised if he slips to the 7th round or something though, like last time.

if someone feels like drafting jeff foster though, please, send me a PM with your trade offer. i gurantee you do not need to suffer like that. i do only accept trades that would benefit my team(duh) but i also try to be as generous as possible.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

There has been like 10-12 centers taken already. We'll see who the next centers are that are taken. Then we'll look at this again. But my point was still correct, because Stephen Jackson and Bobby Simmons aren't that much worse than Manu Ginobili and Michael Redd. So in order for my plan to backfire, there has to be a center that isn't that much worse than Ilgauskas on the table, and unless I'm completely overlooking someone, that isn't the case.


----------



## c_dog

Sir Patchwork said:


> There has been like 10-12 centers taken already. We'll see who the next centers are that are taken. Then we'll look at this again. But my point was still correct, because Stephen Jackson and Bobby Simmons aren't that much worse than Manu Ginobili and Michael Redd. So in order for my plan to backfire, there has to be a center that isn't that much worse than Ilgauskas on the table, and unless I'm completely overlooking someone, that isn't the case.


10-12 centers? shaq, z, brad miller, magloire, camby.. who else? you'd have to assume duncan, sheed, and big ben as centers as well if you think that many centers have been picked. in which case, why not just play big ben at C? i think big ben+redd+antoine+*insert starting pg name here* is better than big ben+Z+andremiller+bobby simmons.

anyway, say you didn't pick big Z the draft could have been totally different. i mean who knows, maybe you would have ended up with Z in the 3rd round, or even the 4th round! in which case you may have Z AND michael redd, you just don't know.

ideally my team right now would have been:
C-Magloire
PF-Kenyon Martin
SF-?
SG-Stephen Jackson
PG-Mike Bibby
that was my plan. i didn't want to take kenyon that early in the 2nd so i drafted the best player available at that point and in turn got pretty good picks. it was bad luck i didn't end up with martin i guess.. but then to my pleasant surprise, brad miller, who wasn't really in my plans, was still available, so i picked him. apparently ppl aren't desperate of centers though(not like you'd think) as most wouldn't give me anything for brad miller.. but oh well.. brad miller can certainly fill in for kenyon so meh, i'm a pretty happy dude right now.


----------



## Spriggan

I don't think Z is as nice a scorer as you make him out to be, Patchy. Last season he shot 47%, which is also his career average. That's pretty poor for someone who's 7'6, particularly one who doesn't score relatively much.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

c_dog said:


> 10-12 centers? shaq, z, brad miller, magloire, camby.. who else? you'd have to assume duncan, sheed, and big ben as centers as well if you think that many centers have been picked.


Dalembert, Curry, Bogut, Dampier also. So 9. I'm still interested to see who the next center taken will be. 




c_dog said:


> anyway, say you didn't pick big Z the draft could have been totally different. i mean who knows, maybe you would have ended up with Z in the 3rd round, or even the 4th round! in which case you may have Z AND michael redd, you just don't know.


Well what if I had picked Redd, then the next person picked Z, and everyone else picked the very best player available. I would be screwed. Same type of hypothetical, but in reality, those things wouldn't happen. 



Spriggan said:


> I don't think Z is as nice a scorer as you make him out to be. Last season he shot 47%, which is also his career average. That's pretty poor for someone who's 7'6, particularly one who doesn't score relatively much.


I'm getting 27 points, 23 rebounds and what will be the best interior defense in the league if Tim Duncan isn't paired up with a good defender. I think that's a pretty loaded PF/C combination. It'll be pretty good offensively because of Z, but very good defensively and on the boards.


----------



## c_dog

well, those are nice numbers, but i have a feeling my frontcourt can probably take yours. brad miller and magloire can both score on big Z and if big ben comes to help, brad miller with his passing will be able to find magloire/bibby/jackson for the shot. statistically they add up to a less than impressive 28points and 18rebounds but i have a feeling that their impact will be a lot more than what the stats sheet indicates. and there's no reason why magloire can't have another double double type season that he just had a year ago now that he's healthy again.

anyway, your team is alright. certainly one of the better teams so far i'd say... even if i still think big Z was a reach.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Magloire isn't exactly a great low post scorer (his value lies in his defense), and Brad Miller's passing ability wouldn't be utilized because Big Ben wouldn't need help on him. Ilgauskas is better than Magloire and Wallace is better than Miller. That goes for stats, impact an chemistry, imo. Of course, you've got Bibby and Jackson which is better than Andre Miller and Simmons, which evens things out. I value a good frontcourt though, which is why I locked it up right away.


----------



## Laker Freak

My front court of Shaq and Webber will take both of you.


----------



## Laker Freak

And speaking of front court players why hasn't anyone picked Troy Murphy?


----------



## Spriggan

Laker Freak said:


> And speaking of front court players why hasn't anyone picked Troy Murphy?


Because he's white.


----------



## OG

Spriggan said:


> Because he's white.


I think you're right, and he hasn't really proven himself yet as he's playing for the Warriors, there are still players I'd take over him.


----------



## MemphisX

Do not name the undrafted. If you want to talk about him...draft him 1st.


----------



## c_dog

Laker Freak said:


> My front court of Shaq and Webber will take both of you.


well obviously Shaq is Shaq. He's the most dominant player in the game. magloire and brad miller together can hold him down though, and they'll make webber take 20 foot jumpers all night. Shaq is great, but webber is hardly a legit defender at this point. he's the weak link of the front court. all i need to do is have bibby push the ball and there's absolutely no way any of your big man can catch up with brad miller. 

oh, and i second not mentioning players who have no yet been picked. we don't want to help anybody out now do we? that's how some guys end up slipping and you end up with steals, it's part of the game.


----------



## kflo

nene


----------



## c_dog

kflo said:


> nene


nice pick. just thought of him not too long ago. his value is about right. he's certainly a decent big man who can man both the PF and C position. kenyon's arrival has really made him underrated, but certainly he's still a better prospect than jeff foster. :dead: i know there aren't that many legit C's but the league isn't THAT depleted.


----------



## kflo

he didn't pan out that well last year for me, because he really struggled at the beginning and was injured. but he's still an efficient big man scorer, and his rebounding numbers improved last year. he's still got the same upside he had, just hasn't had the minutes with camby and kenyon (and his own injuries). good defender, athletic and strong, and can score.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

*Jamaal Tinsley*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Mr. PaCeRhOLic selects...











*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## MemphisX

:eek8:


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

you
got
to
be
kidding
me


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

Man I am stoked about my team. Elton is a force downlow and Redd will light you up. Butler is a great third option who plays great defense, is smart on the fastbreak and is good for 14-18ppg. Tinsley is floor general who is a solid passer and good shooter. all my guys are good character guys who would work well together and play team ball.


----------



## c_dog

er yeah, i wasn't touching that guy.. ever.. i agree there are much better pg's left at this point.

oh, and nice pick on tinsley. after caron butler i thought he was losing it too... but tinsley is excellent value at this point. i wonder who his center's gonna be now. i was expecting DH12 to take tinsley actually.. i mean a starting 4 of tinsley+walker+jj+kirilenko ain't half bad.. could get a lot of people's votes especially with jj's ever increasing popularity.


----------



## c_dog

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> Man I am stoked about my team. Elton is a force downlow and Redd will light you up. Butler is a great third option who plays great defense, is smart on the fastbreak and is good for 14-18ppg. Tinsley is floor general who is a solid passer and good shooter. all my guys are good character guys who would work well together and play team ball.


caron butler sucks X_X;; i mean he sucks. not to mention he's injury prone. he's also extremely cocky and has one of the worst tempers. last season he hit "his friend" "his buddy" dan dickau right in the stomach when they collide.

and he has some nice stats i suppose.. when he's the man of the team anyway, he can put up 15ppg but with mediocre defense. i still think caron was a bad pick at this point. would have taken both sjax and bobby simmons over him.

rest of your team is nice though.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

Bobby Simmons has had one good year and got 16 ppg. Caron Butler got 15.8. SJax is a cancer the guy is nuts. He is sooo one dimentional. He can score but thats it. He is a really good defender when he was with the Heat. He has developed a more consistant shot. IMO I got a steal.


----------



## c_dog

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> Bobby Simmons has had one good year and got 16 ppg. Caron Butler got 15.8. SJax is a cancer the guy is nuts. He is sooo one dimentional. He can score but thats it. He is a really good defender when he was with the Heat. He has developed a more consistant shot. IMO I got a steal.


caron butler a steal? hardly. i seriously wasn't looking at him. stephen jackson is superior in every category whether it be scoring, shooting, or defending. he's flat out one of the best role players in the league and is imo, just a shade under guys like artest, and dare i say it, on the same level as JJ at least for now(who knows if JJ will blossom into a star ala tmac). i wouldn't call sjax one dimensional when he's proven he can do anything and everything on the floor. he's also an energetic guy, a guy who can boost the spirit of the team. the energy he brings rubs off on his teammates.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

no way in hell Jackson is a better defender and passer then Butler. That is not true at all. Also take the two guys work ethics into consideration. Butler is leaps and bounds better then Jackson. Book it.


----------



## Spriggan

Wow, c_dog, you are greatly overrating Stephon Jackson. Almost as good as Ron Artest? Are you serious?


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

I am looking for a center. My offer is Picks 146, 155 for a center and a last round pick.


----------



## JFizzleRaider

i agree that he is overrating stephen jackson, artest is in a whole nother league


----------



## c_dog

Spriggan said:


> Wow, c_dog, you are greatly overrating Stephon Jackson. Almost as good as Ron Artest? Are you serious?


no, not almost as good as ron artest, but a level below. obviously ron artest is the best defender in the league, hands down. artest, shawn marion, ak47.. they're hands down the best SF's in the league and their defense is unmatched. but then after these guys you have guys like joe johnson, and stephen jackson, imho. james posey belongs in this category too, despite coming off an injury plague season.

edit: i don't think i'm overrating him, i'm giving him the credit he deserves. he's a solid role player on any team, and thereby definitely worthy of being the 4th pick thus the 4th best player on my team. if anybody is overrating it's ricky davis with the 3rd pick and not willing to trade kenyon martin for 2nd+3rd rounders. :/


----------



## JFizzleRaider

you wanted me to trade kenyon martin and my 4th for your 2nd and 3rd and i didnt wanna do that because IMO the PF's left after he was taken(since sheed was taken a pick after) were lackluster or not to my liking...you tried to entice me with randolph? i live in portland and know he has no defense and is a black hole

and saying Ricky Davis is a reach? he's still young and can light it up quite well

I think you overvalue your centers because you wanted me to giv eyou KMART and a 3rd or 4th for brad miller or jamaal magliore and thats just laughable

comparing stephen jackson to Joe johnson who actually is a great shooter is amazing IMO and shows me you do overvalue him


----------



## Yao Mania

I was told that I can pick now, so it's time I select my PG, and the person I had in mind to run my point all this time: Luke Ridnour

PF - Udonis Haslem
SF - Lamar Odom
SG - Larry Hughes
PG - Luke Ridnour


----------



## Premier

Josh Howard.

My perimter defense is insane.

C: Tim Duncan
PF: Zach Randolph
SF: Josh Howard
SG: Andre Igoudala


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Both Stephen Jackson and Bobby Simmons are better than Caron Butler.


----------



## c_dog

Premier said:


> Josh Howard.
> 
> My perimter defense is insane.
> 
> C: Tim Duncan
> PF: Zach Randolph
> SF: Josh Howard
> SG: Andre Igoudala


that IS some crazy defense.. and i like josh howard at this point. i would even have picked him over iggly, but i dunno.. josh howard was the love child after last season but it seems he's no longer the flavor of the month.

oh, and in respond to kmart, i wasn't even trying to get him for magloire/brad miller.. i was offering you the PICKS.. a la you could have picked anyone yourself... Kmart +4th for 2nd+3rd is excellent value no matter what. considering randalph, shareef, brad miller, magloire, antoine walker were all still available at that point, i think most people would have jumped at that trade. Kmart is nice.. but come on.. he's easily replaceable. the fact is shareef+magloire or brad miller+antoine walker or whatever combo of big man is better than kmart+ricky davis. kmart is a nice player who plays both ends of the floor, works hard, and has better rep then reef/randalph/walker.. but the fact is you could also have locked up a center or another all-star caliber player. certainly you didn't have to settle for ricky davis. i honestly am happy with brad miller+magloire anyway.. it might have worked out better that you didn't accept my trade offers.

and JJ has become overrated. stephen jackson is a capable shooter too, he's not much worse than JJ in terms of their roles(play defense, make shots). now JJ obviously has more talent in terms of what he might be capable of doing, but in terms of the role that i'm looking for, stephen jackson is perfect for the job.


----------



## Steez

I am looking to trade my 120th and 127th pick for a good center..... please offer me trades.


----------



## Pure Scorer

i like stephen jackson as a player. i drafted him in the last gm challenge and thought he was a damn good pickup in the third round. i still do. he's versatile, is one of the better defenders in the league, and can be a good second option on offense. but there's no way i put him anywhere near artest. and i don't think he's even close to the player joe johnson is. i think you're underrating jj based on his role last year with the suns (which he filled perfectly). next year with atlanta he's going to show what he can do, and he's basically going to be like (maybe a poor man's) penny hardaway was pre-injury, which would warrant a top 15 pick imo. 

caron butler is very underrated. during his rookie year he was expected to be the next coming of paul pierce. injury problems have slowed down his progress, but he's still potentially a 20ppg guy. he's solid defensively. he can't create as well as you'd like from a 2nd option on the wings, and doesn't have fantastic playmaking, but he's definitely not a reach at this point imo.


----------



## c_dog

Pure Scorer said:


> i like stephen jackson as a player. i drafted him in the last gm challenge and thought he was a damn good pickup in the third round. i still do. he's versatile, is one of the better defenders in the league, and can be a good second option on offense. but there's no way i put him anywhere near artest. and i don't think he's even close to the player joe johnson is. i think you're underrating jj based on his role last year with the suns (which he filled perfectly). next year with atlanta he's going to show what he can do, and he's basically going to be like (maybe a poor man's) penny hardaway was pre-injury, which would warrant a top 15 pick imo.
> 
> caron butler is very underrated. during his rookie year he was expected to be the next coming of paul pierce. injury problems have slowed down his progress, but he's still potentially a 20ppg guy. he's solid defensively. he can't create as well as you'd like from a 2nd option on the wings, and doesn't have fantastic playmaking, but he's definitely not a reach at this point imo.


cant say i disagree with this. stephen jackson is by no means artest(he wouldn't make it to the 3rd round if he were) but with all the very best defenders gone, he was the next best thing. he's similar to artest in that he can defend and yet is capable of scoring, that's all i was saying. artest, however, is a perennial all-star caliber player, while stephen jackson, is just a very good role player. that said, he's going to do exactly what i need him to do on this team, and that's to play defense, and carry the scoring load a bit. And i already said JJ is better talent numerous times so i dont need to get into that, and that stephen jackson is going to play for me, a similar role JJ just played last year for the suns. JJ may very well become a lot more than the role player that he was last year, but as far as comparing stephen jackson and JJ goes, by no means was i actually comparing their talent.

i do however, feel caron butler was a bit of a reach at 3rd(just a bit). even if butler wasn't a bad player, i don't think any of us were planning to snatch him, so he easily could have drafted him at 4th and maybe had a chance at andre miller(if he wanted andre). i guess what i dislike most about butler's game is his attitude.. it's the same reason kobe used to annoy me, just that swagger and arrogance.. plus caron does seem to have a bit of a bad temper to boot.. skill wise he can get it done. just he's not heads over heels better than all the other swingman who are gonna end up getting picked in the 4th and early 5th. considering caron butler did play for the heat though, i guess i understand there's some sentimental values there which makes the slight reach understandable.


----------



## Diophantos

c_dog said:


> i guess what i dislike most about butler's game is his *attitude*.. it's the same reason kobe used to annoy me, just that swagger and arrogance.. plus caron does seem to have a bit of a *bad temper* to boot.. skill wise he can get it done. just he's not heads over heels better than all the other swingman who are gonna end up getting picked in the 4th and early 5th. considering caron butler did play for the heat though, i guess i understand there's some sentimental values there which makes the slight reach understandable.


Dude, you drafted _Stephen Jackson_ and you're talking about attitude and bad temper?


----------



## c_dog

Diophantos said:


> Dude, you drafted _Stephen Jackson_ and you're talking about attitude and bad temper?


um, stephen jackson is energetic, and may be overzealous at times, but he doesn't have a bad temper, imo. let's not start blaming the brawl on sjax cuz he certainly wasn't the guy who started it(i assume this is where you get the idea he has a bad temper).

either way, stephen jackson is a nice dude who would never punch his "friend" dan dickau when they get tangled up. he does not have a bad temper and i can't believe people would use the brawl incident to accuse him of being violent. heck i guess the entire pacer team have bad temper and i guess jermain o'neal makes dennis rodman look like a mommy's boy.


----------



## Yao Mania

bump.... wow this thread almost got bumped off the 1st page of NBA General!! 

So who's pick is it now??


----------



## c_dog

Yyzlin's 12 hours are up, so it's matt!'s turn..

edit:miamiheat03 is now up as matt's 12 hours are also up... come on guys, make your picks unless you want a roster full of marcus fizers.


----------



## rebelsun

bump


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

how bout that ebola virus...


----------



## Yyzlin

I pick Brendan Haywood.


----------



## matt!

With the 100th pick, matt! selects Marcus Fizer.

Seriously though, James Posey.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

i pick Kurt Thomas.


----------



## OG

Yyzlin said:


> I pick Brendan Haywood.


DAMN YOU!!!!!!! 





nice pick!


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

I really want to trade for a center! A guy like Marcus Camby or Brad Miller would be welcomed. im offering some solid picks comin up that would add depth to alot of teams.


----------



## JFizzleRaider

Willing to trade my pick or Ricky DAvis to whoever is interested


----------



## JFizzleRaider

trade between me and steez

Steve Francis and his 10th round pick for pick 102 and 139


----------



## Steez

JFizzleRaider said:


> trade between me and steez
> 
> Steve Francis and his 10th round pick for pick 102 and 139


Agreed


----------



## Steez

With the 102nd pick of the Official GM Challenge Draft... Steeze selects... The Cat... Cuttino Mobley of the Los Angeles Clippers.


----------



## Spriggan

Desmond Mason.

I don't know how a young 17 ppg scorer falls down to the 103rd pick, but I'll take it.


----------



## OG

Spriggan said:


> Desmond Mason.
> 
> I don't know how a young 17 ppg scorer falls down to the 103rd pick, but I'll take it.


I know he was definately next on my list.

A few people have sent me a list for their next pick, if you didn't take him he was definately gone soon.


----------



## Yao Mania

Spriggan said:


> Desmond Mason.
> 
> I don't know how a young 17 ppg scorer falls down to the 103rd pick, but I'll take it.


 :curse:


----------



## OG

trees selects Kwame Brown via PM


----------



## OG

Yao Mania said:


> :curse:


I agree.

I'm more upset about missing out on Brendan Haywood! He would've fit so nicely into my team.


----------



## MarioChalmers

I select 










Chris Kaman


----------



## reHEATed

Mehmet Okur

PG- Terry
SG
SF- Rashard Lewis
PF- Jermiane O Neal
C- Okur


----------



## Yao Mania

I'm gonna go with the Stro Show, he'll be splitting minutes with Haslem at PF and maybe get some time at the 5 too. 

This season will be Stro's breakout season in Houston, so I think it's a good pick at this point.

C - 
PF - Udonis Haslem/Stromile Swift
SF - Lamar Odom
SG - Larry Hughes
PG - Luke Ridnour


----------



## rebelsun

I choose "Iron" Mike Dunleavy








































1-Ray Felton
2-?
3-Mike Dunleavy
4-Andrew Bogut
5-Yao Ming


----------



## c_dog

Brandon Haywood, DezMaze, Mobley are all excellent picks at this point. i was seriously looking at Dez and Mobe as my 5th pick but i knew i was just foolish in thinking they'd be available at the end of 5th.

Oh, and Brandon Haywood was the center who i was talking about who happens to be better than foster  i probably would have picked him over other centers like eric dampier and dare i say it, dalembert...

Dang looks like i won't have that scorer i wanted... i really needed a scorer like Maze and Mobley

@ Yao Mania.. if you wanted dezmond you should have picked him when grant hill was taken.. or at least take him in the 4th over luke ridnour :S ridnour is alright but he's not exactly 4th round caliber, but DMaze is, easily.


----------



## Yao Mania

c_dog said:


> @ Yao Mania.. if you wanted dezmond you should have picked him when grant hill was taken.. or at least take him in the 4th over luke ridnour :S ridnour is alright but he's not exactly 4th round caliber, but DMaze is, easily.


In my books Luke is not too far from Hinrich, who was picked much much earlier. Luke's a solid starting PG who will only get better.


----------



## c_dog

Yao Mania said:


> In my books Luke is not too far from Hinrich, who was picked much much earlier. Luke's a solid starting PG who will only get better.


Well Hinrich was picked a little early too.. i mean he was picked way earlier than guys like Andre Miller and Jamal Tinsley, granted he seems like he's bound to become a better player than both. Basically it was his potential, not the fact that he's better than Miller and Tinsley, that got him picked so early.

I dunno... Luke doesn't seem quite like Hinrich.. he may become a solid starter in this league but it's still early. They're not that comparable imo just yet. it's not like he fits the direction of your team with Odom and Hughes being in their prime, i don't think they have much time to wait for ridnour to become great.


----------



## Yao Mania

c_dog said:


> Well Hinrich was picked a little early too.. i mean he was picked way earlier than guys like Andre Miller and Jamal Tinsley, granted he seems like he's bound to become a better player than both. Basically it was his potential, not the fact that he's better than Miller and Tinsley, that got him picked so early.
> 
> I dunno... Luke doesn't seem quite like Hinrich.. he may become a solid starter in this league but it's still early. They're not that comparable imo just yet. it's not like he fits the direction of your team with Odom and Hughes being in their prime, i don't think they have much time to wait for ridnour to become great.


He works well with Ray and Rashard, so why not Hughes and Odom? :biggrin:

Aside from the fact that I lack a true franchise player (since I got my first pick in the 2nd round...), I'm pretty happy w/ my team.


----------



## c_dog

Yao Mania said:


> He works well with Ray and Rashard, so why not Hughes and Odom? :biggrin:
> 
> Aside from the fact that I lack a true franchise player (since I got my first pick in the 2nd round...), I'm pretty happy w/ my team.


well, considering gasol was available, as well as Okafor, i think you could have easily gotten a franchise caliber player. :S Odom is a nice player but i don't think he's the best player to build your team around. It's not like Randalph, Reef, Toine, Brad Miller, Magloire weren't around either... they may fall short as franchise player but if you had gotten a nice big man i think it would have reflected better on your team.

And Odom is about as good as rashard.. and hughes is nothing close to ray..... i like ridnour cuz he's one of the more talented pg's and he can really ball, but i just think considering several other players were available, it was better if you gone with the most valuable player. DMaze>Ridnour in terms of value no matter what.. so also factor in value as well......... i mean Odom+Hughes+DMaze+Haslem ain't half bad... just the fact you add one of the most exciting and explosive scorers in the league gives you more or an edge than youngster luke ridnour. just my 2 cents... oh, and you might as well play swift at center for now until you find a replacement.


----------



## FanOfAll8472

gian said:


> I select
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Kaman


I haven't really followed this, but I noticed your team. It looks very, very nice with Paul, Pierce, Jefferson, and Kaman.


----------



## arcade_rida

hmm im on the clock lets see


----------



## arcade_rida

The Knicks select Al Jefferson


----------



## Premier

Al Jefferson was taken by Yyzlin a while back.


----------



## SKiP

I got Vladimir Radmanovic.


----------



## OG

I select Troy Murphy.


----------



## c_dog

nice pick on troy. so you're gonna play him at C along side boozer? troy's probably one of the best value players at this point of the draft. i'm in need of wings but trust me, if troy had made it around my pick(it was looking like hewould) i would have taken him with my 5th. screw drafting a wing player, they're abundant enough.

let's keep this moving guys.. this thread was on a 2 day hiatus


----------



## Premier

Troy Murphy and Carlos Boozer is the worst defensive combo I could think of, although your team looks pretty good overall.


----------



## MemphisX

I select Joel Przybilla!


----------



## Yao Mania

MemphisX said:


> I select Joel Przybilla!


crap! I was hoping no one would notice him! Good pick, he really proved himself later on last season, was a rebounding machine.


----------



## c_dog

MemphisX said:


> I select Joel Przybilla!


well, he's definitely one of the better centers left at this point.. and he can block shots with the best of them.


----------



## JFizzleRaider

I was contemplating taking joel to fill my center spot, but I ended up trading for francis instead since i also needed a PG and i thoguth the deal was too good to pass up


----------



## MemphisX

Joel is the reason I didn't want to reach for guys like Dalembert and Chandler. They all do the same thing and give you little to no offense on the post.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Nazr Mohammed


----------



## speedythief

Gerald Green


----------



## Laker Freak

Marvin Williams is avil, I would like to get a shooter in return.


----------



## c_dog

speedythief said:


> Gerald Green


hmm isn't he sorta the same player as martell webster? i've read an article comparing the two. supposedly one is more NBa while the other has the upside.. i guess you've decided you're rather have both.

i was actually sorta looking into him for my next couple picks.


----------



## Premier

Gerald Green was a pretty bad pick, in my opinion. There are better, young wing players who have more potential. Also, c-dog, Martell Webster is a shooter. Think Glen Rice (although he isn't that good, of course). Gerald Green is a slasher who has a nice stroke. Think Tracy McGrady (although he isn't that good of course).

speedythief's team should be good in a few years.


----------



## speedythief

c_dog said:


> hmm isn't he sorta the same player as martell webster? i've read an article comparing the two. supposedly one is more NBa while the other has the upside.. i guess you've decided you're rather have both.
> 
> i was actually sorta looking into him for my next couple picks.


I think they are both good shooters with nice length and they can run on the break, but Webster is more of a classic small forward (I think) whereas Green is in the superathlete, slightly oversized off-guard club. And with my frontcourt as good defensively as they are I think I can afford to take this chance.

Besides, I don't think any team in the League would complain about having two wing players with the potential of Green/Webster... besides maybe Atlanta.



Premier said:


> Gerald Green was a pretty bad pick, in my opinion. There are better, young wing players who have more potential. Also, c-dog, Martell Webster is a shooter. Think Glen Rice (although he isn't that good, of course). Gerald Green is a slasher who has a nice stroke. Think Tracy McGrady (although he isn't that good of course).
> 
> speedythief's team should be good in a few years.


Ok, well, that's a fair opinion, I think. I can't think of many young shooting guards that have more potential than Green, but there are more developed players still on the table, yes.

Still, with the age range I'm looking at, I think Green is a good fit.

And you said Glen Rice and Tracy McGrady, not me. Hopefully that's what people think when they see my wings!


----------



## Premier

speedythief said:


> Ok, well, that's a fair opinion, I think. I can't think of many young shooting guards that have more potential than Green, but there are more developed players still on the table, yes


There is one particular, young shooting guard who has more potential, in my opinion.


----------



## c_dog

i actually thought speedy would go the direction of young, but also somewhat proven players in the league. guys like JRsmith, Luol Deng, players around their caliber who have proven to be good now, and should be even better in the future. I know Smith and Deng were taken a while ago, but i'm trying not to give any names of those who haven't been picked of course.

i also thought Josh Howard would have been a wonderful addition.. he's not quite as young but he's still young enough to be in his prime when the core of howard and okafor reach their prime.


----------



## OG

c_dog said:


> nice pick on troy. so you're gonna play him at C along side boozer? troy's probably one of the best value players at this point of the draft. i'm in need of wings but trust me, if troy had made it around my pick(it was looking like hewould) i would have taken him with my 5th. screw drafting a wing player, they're abundant enough.
> 
> let's keep this moving guys.. this thread was on a 2 day hiatus


Thanks, the plan for now is to put him at C.

I really thought Brendan Haywood would fall to me, when he was taken there wasn't anyone I really wanted to take with this pick, so I went for the best available young player.


----------



## MemphisX

MemphisX trades Chauncey Billups, a 6th round pick and a 9th round pick

to LakerFreak for Marvin Williams, a 5th round pick and an 8th round pick.


----------



## c_dog

MemphisX said:


> MemphisX trades Chauncey Billups, a 6th round pick and a 9th round pick
> 
> to LakerFreak for Marvin Williams, a 5th round pick and an 8th round pick.


what? why?? i guess you've decided to build for the future rather than now?


----------



## B_&_B

Yao Mania said:


> crap! I was hoping no one would notice him! Good pick, he really proved himself later on last season, was a rebounding machine.


I was hoping to get Joel with my next pick too!


----------



## arcade_rida

Marquis Daniels


----------



## arcade_rida

Im looking for a mid 5th pick and something(late late) for 7th and 8th pick for one


----------



## Laker Freak

MemphisX said:


> MemphisX trades Chauncey Billups, a 6th round pick and a 9th round pick
> 
> to LakerFreak for Marvin Williams, a 5th round pick and an 8th round pick.


I accept because I feel with a core of Shaq Webber and Billups I can win right now.


----------



## c_dog

well another person misses his pick. pure scorer is on the clock but not for long... he has approximately 2hours20minutes from now before lakerfreak gets to pick...... :S seem like lots of ppl have been missing picks. if i were lakerfreak i'd be excited because i think a good 4-5 ppl have missed their picks which means he moved up several spots.

oh, and that's an excellent trade for chauncey... definitely got the better end of that one.


----------



## Pure Scorer

sorry didnt realise it was my pick..will have my pick in the next 5-10 minutes.


----------



## Laker Freak

Ok I took a gamble when I traded Marvin and that has paid off because I select Al Harrington.


----------



## Pure Scorer

I'll take al harrington (i think he's still available after that mixup)


----------



## Pure Scorer

im pretty sure its still my pick...

ah screw it. i don't really care that much to make a big deal out of this. 

I'll take michael finley.


----------



## c_dog

well, you would have had al harrington if you had picked half an hour earlier.. that's why it's important to keep up with the draft.

and dang, that's a scary team now. shaq+webber didn't really strike fear in me cuz they're old.. but with the aquisition of billups and harrington, that's a lot of star power. i think many ppl would want to vote for that team.

it's a good thing he doesn't get his 5th player til the 6th round... i think i'm gonna have to up my scouting skills if i plan on drafting a better team. have to make the final piece to my starting lineup money.


----------



## OG

Pure Scorer said:


> im pretty sure its still my pick...
> 
> ah screw it. i don't really care that much to make a big deal out of this.
> 
> I'll take michael finley.


Al Harrington is yours if you want him. I think people forgot about bkbballer16 

Laker Freak jumped in almost 10hours too early.
(Times are in GMT+10, 24hour format, but the 12 hour time limit is still clear)


speedythief picked at *13:53* 9th August 115. speedythief - Gerald Green
bkbballer16 had til *01:52* 10th August 116. bkbballer16 - can pick anytime
Pure Scorer had til *13:53* 10th August 117. Pure Scorer - Michael Finley?
118. Laker Freak - is on the clock til 01:52 11th August (he's got about 8 hours from this post) if Pure Scorer wants Al Harrington


----------



## Laker Freak

Wait look at this all times PST.

August 8 8:53 PM Gerald Green was picked and bkbballer16 was on the clock.
August 9 8:53 AM Pure Scorer is on the clock
August 9 8:53 PM Laker Freak is on the clock
August 9 9:24 PM Laker Freak selects Al Harrington


----------



## c_dog

yeah.. i thought lakerfreak's pick was legit too? i mean looking at my time laker freak definitely picked when he's suppose to. he picked half an hour after it was HIS turn, so the pick should be legit.

this is using time in Asia(12 hour difference to EST):

11:53AM speey theif picks green, bbkballer on the clock
11:53PM pure scorer on the clock
11:53AM laker freak on the clock

12:54PM laker freak selects al harrington

laker freak made his pick half an hour into his time. pick is legit.


----------



## B_&_B

I need a shooter, so I'll take Wally World Szczerbiak.


----------



## Steez

With the last pick in the 4th round.... Steez selects Drew Gooden of the Cleveland Cavaliers.


----------



## Premier

Chris Duhon, and I'll explain why (as most of the other participants will think this is a reach with the exception of Sir Patchwork).

Duhon, first of all, is the only missing piece from my starting lineup. In my opinion, he was the best point guard available. He is one of the best defending guards in the league, forming an elite perimter defending trio with shooting guard, Andre Igoudala and small forward, Josh Howard. If by some odd reason, the opposition drives by these players, I have Tim Duncan as my shot-blocker and his presence alone, scares the slashing guards of the league. My only defensive weak link is Zach Randolph and even though he played poor defense in Portland, he will be the beneniciary of Tim Duncan's superb help defense as Duncan is quick enough to switch off his man to cover Randolph's and switch back to his man.

Another reason why I selected Duhon is his passing abilities. Duhon is actually a superb passer, who rarely makes a mistake. His assist over bad pass rating is a respectable 5.2 (higher than Jason Kidd, I believe). A good percentage of his assists come near the basket, which make them quality assists as they weren't just passes to a wide-open shooter. Over 48 minutes (I hate this statistic, but it will have to do), he average 8.8 assists. I think Duhon is just as good of a passer as the players left on the board, with the exception of one point guard.

Although his field goal percentages might not indicate it, Duhon is actually a decent shooter. Just for reference, Duhon's field goal percentage is 35.2%. His eFG% is 44.9%. This number is because of Duhon's inability to make a layup regularly. He is actually a good jump shooter. Duhon's eFG% for jump shots is 46.6%, which isn't bad (better than Kirk Hinrich). His TS% (which includes free throws) is 47.1%.

Lastly, Duhon is a good ballhandler. In comparison, Steve Nash commits 3.848 turnovers over forty minutes. Steve Nash's usage statistic was twenty-two possessions per game. He commits a turnover 17.5% of the time. Chris Duhon commits 2.264 turnovers per game. His usage stat was 13.9 possessions per game. He commits a turnover 16.3% of the time. I'm not saying he is a better ballhandler than Nash (which he isn't of course), but it shows that Duhon is a good ballhandler.

C - Tim Duncan
PF - Zach Randolph
SF - Josh Howard
SG - Andre Igoudala
PG - Chris Duhon


----------



## B_&_B

I'll finish out my starting line-up with big man, Primoz Brezec. It was a tough choice between him and another big man, but went with Brezec because he is younger.


----------



## kflo

i just see zero offensive perimeter support to open things up on the inside for your big men.


----------



## Premier

kflo said:


> i just see zero offensive perimeter support to open things up on the inside for your big men.


I'll assume you are talking to me. Shooting is one of my big weaknesses, I will agree with that, but I just see so much potential in the slashing abilities of Howard and Igoudala. They can create for themselves and once they draw multiple defenders off the dribble, I'm sure they can lay it off to Duncan or Randolph for the dunk.


----------



## Premier

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> I'll finish out my starting line-up with big man, Primoz Brezec. It was a tough choice between him and _____, but went with Brezec because he is younger.


Please do not name drop.


----------



## B_&_B

Premier said:


> Please do not name drop.


Sorry mom!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Sorry mom!


 Ooooooooooh..!


----------



## MemphisX

Sorry for the delay but we were waiting on our team doctors to get back with us. They gave us the green light. So with the 123rd pick acquired from LakerFreak, Memphis X selects:


----------



## Spriggan

Risky, risky.


----------



## c_dog

well, i'm not a big fan of premier's team but maybe that's just me. he has the luxury of getting tim duncan, but he failed to support him with seasoned veterans to contend for a title. instead, he surrounded him with young upcoming players who probably need a couple years to develope to their full potential, which by the time, duncan would be on his decline. he is also majorly underutilizing duncan as a center and as a shot blocker. duncan is a great defender no doubt, but he is best when put along side another tough defender who can protect him from foul trouble, and best when he is fed the ball in the post. randalph is the opposite of the kind of player that duncan needs as he is a poor defender, short with little verticle, and also demands the ball to be effective on offense. i'm just not a fan, sorry.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

MemphisX has a cool team. McGrady, Deng and Marvin Williams, that's a long group of wings. It's like the 7'3 wingspan club. A lot of versatility there too. Ford is risky, but well calculated this late. Pryzbilla is ehh but he'll do some dirty work.


----------



## Spriggan

PG: Jason Williams
SG: Ray Allen
SF: Desmond Mason
PF: Rasheed Wallace 
C:

Thoughts?


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Spriggan, you've got a good team too. There are going to be a lot of good teams, it's going to be evenly spread out, well because the NBA has had 50 years to become as lobsided as it is now. A draft giving everyone equal opportunity is going to mean a lot of very close in calibur teams. 

Allen and Mason is a good combination on the wings. It's a good offense/defense combination, a good star/roleplayer combination. Mason hustles, plays defense, does a lot of things on the court and the dirty work. Ray is Ray. 

Sheed is a very good big man, although with Mason at small forward and Rasheed at power forward, your rebounding is going to be pretty bad unless you snatch a great rebounder. Sheed doesn't rebound that well. 

Oh, and Jason Williams, meh.


----------



## Spriggan

People are sleeping on Jason Williams. He's gonna show some folks what's up next season. 

As for the rebounding, yes, I've seen that as a glaring problem that I was going to address with my next pick. Hopefully. I've had one person in mind the whole time, but I'm thinking he'll be gone when it's my turn to pick again.


----------



## Laker Freak

What do you guys think of my team?


PG - Chauncey Billups
  SG
C - Shaquille O'Neal
SF - Al Harrington
 PF - Chris Webber

I think I will add a shooter when I pick in the 6th round.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

C - Nazr Mohammed
PF - Kevin Garnett
SF - Tayshaun Prince
SG -
PG - Tony Parker

Thoughts?


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Shaq, Webber, Harrington and Billups is a lot of shots to go around. Big frontcourt though, which I like. 

Garnett and Prince will rival MemphisX's team in length. I like that SF/PF combination. I imagine they'd play well of each other too.


----------



## Pure Scorer

i'll take shane battier


----------



## Premier

Pure Scorer said:


> i'll take shane battier


Great pick.


----------



## Premier

c_dog said:


> well, i'm not a big fan of premier's team but maybe that's just me. he has the luxury of getting tim duncan, but he failed to support him with seasoned veterans to contend for a title. instead, he surrounded him with young upcoming players who probably need a couple years to develope to their full potential, which by the time, duncan would be on his decline. he is also majorly underutilizing duncan as a center and as a shot blocker. duncan is a great defender no doubt, but he is best when put along side another tough defender who can protect him from foul trouble, and best when he is fed the ball in the post. randalph is the opposite of the kind of player that duncan needs as he is a poor defender, short with little verticle, and also demands the ball to be effective on offense. i'm just not a fan, sorry.


Duncan doesn't rely on his athleticism, meaning he has another five-six years of elite basketball left in him. Duncan does just fine when put alongside Nazr Mohammed, a worse defender than Randolph. I surrounded Duncan with defensive talent sans Randolph. The only problem with my team is my players aren't necessarily capable of creating for themselves.


----------



## c_dog

Premier said:


> Duncan doesn't rely on his athleticism, meaning he has another five-six years of elite basketball left in him. Duncan does just fine when put alongside Nazr Mohammed, a worse defender than Randolph. I surrounded Duncan with defensive talent sans Randolph. The only problem with my team is my players aren't necessarily capable of creating for themselves.


i never said he relied on athletcism but that's the way things go when players age. even duncan 5 years from now, wouldn't be the league's MVP, and only a shell of his current self.

And nazr mohammed is an underrated big man. his defense is not *that* bad(certainly not randalph bad) and he's big enough to take fouls for duncan. randalph just gets scored over every single time.

and perimeter defense is not your problem, your problem is post defense where tim duncan's gonna be utilized as your only defense presence and shot blocker, and he's going to be using a whole lot of fouls and energy meaning he's not going to be able to do his thing offensively. randalph is just about the worst player to put around duncan.

btw, what are the thoughts for my team? :/ i know it doesn't have a real star but.. i think they're all pretty good players.


----------



## trees

im looking to move up in the 5th round(above 137). dont want to trade any players, just picks. pm me if interested.


----------



## arcade_rida

im looking to trade my 6th pick and 7th pick for a 5th pick


----------



## arcade_rida

C: 
PF: Dirk Nowitzki
SF: Jason Richardson
SG: Jamal Crawford
PG: Marquis Daniels


What about this team? Marquis Daniels is probably not gonna be my starting PG. I think someone else is going to be... Dirk, Jason and Jamal is a nice young combo but a lot of shots to go around


----------



## c_dog

arcade_rida said:


> C:
> PF: Dirk Nowitzki
> SF: Jason Richardson
> SG: Jamal Crawford
> PG: Marquis Daniels
> 
> 
> What about this team? Marquis Daniels is probably not gonna be my starting PG. I think someone else is going to be... Dirk, Jason and Jamal is a nice young combo but a lot of shots to go around


well, of your players i like jason richardson the best. he's an exciting player to watch and despite being more known for his dunks, has a nice perimeter game too. its just too bad your other players are sorta meh. dirk has some value but i'm not a huge fan of his game especially after this year's playoffs and i think even you've expressed that you don't like him too much as you put him up on the trading block the moment you drafted him. i don't like the idea of dirk as a franchise player, but i'm willing to bet that a lot of the posters here think quite highly of him.

jamaal crawford is a chucker and scorer.. i'm not sure what his purpose is on this team as dirk and jason richardson are scorers too, and they're far better than jamal at that. he's a poor defender to boot.. imo he should have been replaced with someone who had more of a defensive mind. he's got talent, but imo anybody who shoots as much as he does at fg% below .400 and not even manage to break 20ppg is kinda pathetic...

marquis daniels... he like josh howard were two of the most hyped players last year. the hype has certainly died and for a good reason. while howard has gone on to improve and become a solid role player already, marquis seem content with the big fat paycheques he's already been receiving from cuban. he still has talent, but like kwame to some extent, no heart. he's a talent gone to waste.

sorry if this is harsh :/ not trying to be mean...


----------



## bkbballer16

I pick Arroyo, Carlos and Jack, Jarrett


----------



## speedythief

I'll take Devin Harris.


----------



## Premier

c_dog said:


> i never said he relied on athletcism but that's the way things go when players age. even duncan 5 years from now, wouldn't be the league's MVP, and only a shell of his current self.


Hakeem Olajuwon continued his prime until he was 34. Duncan is 29 now. I really expect Duncan to perform at an elite level for four-five more years.



> And nazr mohammed is an underrated big man. *his defense is not that bad(certainly not randalph bad)* and he's big enough to take fouls for duncan. randalph just gets scored over every single time.


Yes it is. In my post defense, all Ranolph has to do is put a body on his man.



> and perimeter defense is not your problem, your problem is post defense where tim duncan's gonna be utilized as your only defense presence and shot blocker, and he's going to be using a whole lot of fouls and energy meaning he's not going to be able to do his thing offensively. randalph is just about the worst player to put around duncan.


Once again, Zach Randolph is Nazr Mohammed's equal on defense. Duncan's presence alone makes Randolph a better defender. Duncan doesn't have to concentarte on Randolph's man. If someone is penetrating in, Duncan can switch off and force a bad shot or a pass. Duncan will only be used as a shot blocker when someone is driving. Also, your comment about fouling. Duncan will not be double-teaming Randolph's man. If need be, Duncan will switch off and help him out, but not every defensive possession.


----------



## c_dog

Premier said:


> Yes it is. In my post defense, all Ranolph has to do is put a body on his man.
> 
> 
> Once again, Zach Randolph is Nazr Mohammed's equal on defense. Duncan's presence alone makes Randolph a better defender. Duncan doesn't have to concentarte on Randolph's man. If someone is penetrating in, Duncan can switch off and force a bad shot or a pass. Duncan will only be used as a shot blocker when someone is driving. Also, your comment about fouling. Duncan will not be double-teaming Randolph's man. If need be, Duncan will switch off and help him out, but not every defensive possession.


Randalph can't put a body on his man.. he's just too slow on the feet. anybody with half decent quickness can get around him, or they can always choose to shoot over him since randalph doesn't have the highest verticles and has short arms. i don't know where you're getting the idea he's a better defender than nazr, i really don't. i think you may be the lone person who thinks this.

and again, you're underutilizing duncan on the defensive end. randalph is gonna get scored over everytime if duncan doesn't help out so he's going to have to be doing a lot of work defensively as any decent powerforward with some post moves can score at will. duncan will be taking a lot of fouls for sure. And if the opponent is smart, they know duncan doesn't have any help in the post so they can choose to go at him hard and draw fouls on duncan. why do you think duncan always plays with another big man? it doesn't make sense to have your star player foul out by the beginning of 3rd quarter. that's why having a big man just to protect duncan and take fouls is so important. randalph is not that guy.


----------



## MemphisX

I am just glad he didn't get Camby, his defense would be insane.


----------



## Premier

c_dog said:


> Randalph can't put a body on his man.. he's just too slow on the feet. anybody with half decent quickness can get around him, or they can always choose to shoot over him since randalph doesn't have the highest verticles and has short arms. i don't know where you're getting the idea he's a better defender than nazr, i really don't. i think you may be the lone person who thinks this.


Randolph can just position himself to block off his man. Also, with Duncan, he can even front his man at times. Duncan, being one of the best help defenders in the league, is good enough to make up for Randolph's lack of a defensive precense. I'm not too worried, especially considering my plans for my next pick. Also, Nazr Mohammed is a really bad defender.



> and again, you're underutilizing duncan on the defensive end. randalph is gonna get scored over everytime if duncan doesn't help out so he's going to have to be doing a lot of work defensively as any decent powerforward with some post moves can score at will. duncan will be taking a lot of fouls for sure. And if the opponent is smart, they know duncan doesn't have any help in the post so they can choose to go at him hard and draw fouls on duncan. why do you think duncan always plays with another big man? it doesn't make sense to have your star player foul out by the beginning of 3rd quarter. that's why having a big man just to protect duncan and take fouls is so important. randalph is not that guy.


Are you saying that Randolph is not capable of taking fouls? Pretty bold statement there. Also, the NBA has a bench for a reason. I won't be exclusively using Duncan and Randolph together.


----------



## matt!

Personally, I like the way my team is taking shape. I'm basically trying to set up a team to play to everyone's strength. I've got good wing and decent post defense with Posey, Marion, and Dampier, and in those three I have three guys who work their shots into the offense so as not to disrupt Marbury's style. 

Gonna try to add a decent spot-shooter defender at the 2, and I'll be set.


----------



## MemphisX

MemphisX selects with the 128th pick in the Official GM Draft Challenge: Marko Jaric, PG, Los Angeles Clippers


----------



## Premier

Wow. Six picks and still no power forward? Good value for Jaric, though. If Ford doesn't recover, Jaric could step right in.


----------



## c_dog

matt! said:


> Personally, I like the way my team is taking shape. I'm basically trying to set up a team to play to everyone's strength. I've got good wing and decent post defense with Posey, Marion, and Dampier, and in those three I have three guys who work their shots into the offense so as not to disrupt Marbury's style.
> 
> Gonna try to add a decent spot-shooter defender at the 2, and I'll be set.


Um, where's your powerforward? if you plan on drafting a 2...

personally i'd be less optimistic about your team. right now it's looking worse than the phoenix suns that finished near the bottom. marbury, marion are nice players but apparently they don't work that well, and you don't even have Amare nor JJ to boot. you're gonna have to draft some real nice role players from here on out if you plan on making any noise with this team. dampier and posey had good value last year but i don't think anybody feels intimidated by them anymore, and marbury+marion duo just spells disaster all over.

@premier. i think you're the only person to think randalph can provide duncan any sort of help/protection defensively. he's so lazy i'd be surprised if he even moves his feet on defense, nevermind helping duncan take the foul when duncan's in trouble. it's not that he can't foul hard but he just simply won't be at the scene. even then, he'd have enough trouble keeping up with his own man. if he goes to duncan whoever duncan was guarding can just dish it to randalph's man for an easy dunk. randalph and duncan simply don't work. i don't think you watch enough zach randalph on defense, ESPECIALLY since you've repeated say he's better than nazr mohammed defensively. it's just laughable because zach is about the worst defender i've ever seen while nazr is at least passable. zach is not just bad he's also lazy. nazr at least tries.

your biggest problem is duncan's gonna have to guard two guys on the defensive end because zach will be practically useless. tell me how randalph is gonna protect duncan when he can't even guard his own man.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Marko Jaric another good pick. If you can magically fill that starting power forward spot with someone decent, you'll have a very good team.


----------



## c_dog

Sir Patchwork said:


> Marko Jaric another good pick. If you can magically fill that starting power forward spot with someone decent, you'll have a very good team.


i think it was a good pick considering when and where he drafted him. jaric is excellent value. however, he is already rich in guards and thin in big man... it looks like his philosophy is opposite of yours in that he's drafting all the good guards and then worrying about big man later. i think how good his team turns out weighs heavily on the mystery big man he has in mind.

what do you think of my team? :/ any opinion is helpful at this point cuz i'm not sure who to draft with my 5th... is it one of the better teams?


----------



## bkbballer16

I cnat think of any more palyers.


----------



## SKiP

I got Jameer Nelson.


----------



## Steez

I am so confused right now... did it reach my #127th pick or not?


----------



## Steez

With the 127th pick in the Official GM Challenge Draft II, Steez selects... Jerome James of the New York Knicks.


----------



## Laker Freak

Steez said:


> I am so confused right now... did it reach my #127th pick or not?


I think you can pick now because someone picked Jaric with #128.


----------



## 7M3

is it as obvious to everyone else that the reason cdog feels the need to **** all over everybody else's team is because he feels insecure about his own rather lousy lineup?

i mean, it's embarrassing really, watching him write paragraphs of analysis, attempting to down everybody's team, while everyone else is just chilling. and you can tell he's just DYING to hear someone say something nice (or say anything at all, really) about his team.


----------



## kflo

well, without his enthusiasm, we wouldn't be left with much.


----------



## c_dog

7M3 said:


> is it as obvious to everyone else that the reason cdog feels the need to **** all over everybody else's team is because he feels insecure about his own rather lousy lineup?
> 
> i mean, it's embarrassing really, watching him write paragraphs of analysis, attempting to down everybody's team, while everyone else is just chilling. and you can tell he's just DYING to hear someone say something nice (or say anything at all, really) about his team.


sorry if you feel that way.. i mean i did apologize after premier's analysis didn't i? i really didn't want to appear mean like that but i truthfully thought he put a horrible team around duncan.

there are some nice teams out there, and i think you're wrong when you say all i do is try to put people down. i've already said i like the star power lakerfreak has on his team. shaq+webber+billups+harrington is a lot of offensive potential. shaq+webber are quite old really, but they're still effective in the right system.

DH12 has a nice team too. i thought JJ was a bit of a reach at that point but with the additon of antoine(which for some reason, due to the many many smart gm's here) slipped to the 4th round, all of a sudden he has 3 excellent players and 1 very nice rookie.

i mean there are nice teams out there, maybe i've just been analyzing some of the ones i don't like as much cuz well, what's the point of helping out teams that are ALREADY good? :/ honestly i don't like the majority of the teams that have been put together so far... but there are some that i do find intimidating for sure,just not that many.


----------



## OG

I can't believe I missed my pick... 

I select Maurice Williams.


----------



## c_dog

OG said:


> I can't believe I missed my pick...
> 
> I select Maurice Williams.


nice pick. very underrated player imo, but very solid and will get the job done. he's a starting caliber type player.

i'll admit at first the name didn't jump out at me.. i was thinking "maurice who?" and scratching my head, but then i remembered and i like.


----------



## arcade_rida

Team Arcade is proud to select the Alien Sam Cassell in hopes of winning a title.

C-
PF-Dirk Nowitzki
SF-Jason Richardson
SG-Jamal Crawford
PG-Sam Cassell/Marquis Daniels


I am gonna try and get a pass 1st PG to back up Sam and put Marquis and SG/SF


----------



## arcade_rida

C-
PF-Dirk Nowitzki
SF-Jason Richardson
SG-Jamal Crawford
PG-Sam Cassell/Marquis Daniels


What do you guys think of my team right now.. Contenders if Jamal shares that ball and plays correct.. I need a defensive C


----------



## c_dog

arcade_rida said:


> C-
> PF-Dirk Nowitzki
> SF-Jason Richardson
> SG-Jamal Crawford
> PG-Sam Cassell/Marquis Daniels
> 
> 
> What do you guys think of my team right now.. Contenders if Jamal shares that ball and plays correct.. I need a defensive C


not sure if it's a contender, but it should be a playoff team. Dirk + JRich alone pretty much guarantees that. cassell is a nice addition in that he's a proven veteran who's shown to be able to handle the rock, and shoot at high efficiency. we'll find out this season if last season was just him being disgruntled over contract issues or his age has in fact caught up with him. solid pick at this point though, for a pg of his caliber, even if there's sort of a risk.


----------



## Yao Mania

Willing to trade my upcoming pick to move up my latter picks, PM me if anyone's interested.


----------



## Yyzlin

I pick Hedo Turkoglu. 

My lineup so far. 

C- Brendan Haywood
PF- Al Jefferson
SF- Hedo Turkoglu
SG- Josh Smith 
PG- Baron Davis

If Jefferson/Smith improve like I'm expecting them to, this team will be killer.


----------



## DH12

Yyzlin said:


> I pick Hedo Turkoglu.
> 
> My lineup so far.
> 
> C- Brendan Haywood
> PF- Al Jefferson
> SF- Hedo Turkoglu
> SG- Josh Smith
> PG- Baron Davis
> 
> If Jefferson/Smith improve like I'm expecting them to, this team will be killer.


 Horrible team in my opinion.


----------



## Yyzlin

I didn't have much to work with Hobo. I had to pick later than everyone else, and given those circumstances, I think I managed to put together a competitive team. Jefferson should turn into a Randolph type player. Josh Smith has a large ceiling, though it's difficult to tell how much of it he'll fulfill. Turkoglu provides the long distance shooting and quick offense. Haywood provides the tough interior defense and rebounding. My team will definitely only go as far as Jefferson and Smith go, but I had to take that risk in order to atleast have a chance at competing because my picks were so late.


----------



## arcade_rida

c_dog said:


> not sure if it's a contender, but it should be a playoff team. Dirk + JRich alone pretty much guarantees that. cassell is a nice addition in that he's a proven veteran who's shown to be able to handle the rock, and shoot at high efficiency. we'll find out this season if last season was just him being disgruntled over contract issues or his age has in fact caught up with him. solid pick at this point though, for a pg of his caliber, even if there's sort of a risk.


Actually I think it is a contender as it is better then the Mavs team this year and they were contenders correcT? I think with Jamal, Richardson and Dirk this team is ognna be good. Maybe not win the title but be a 50 win team. I just need a lot more defense


----------



## arcade_rida

c_dog said:


> well, of your players i like jason richardson the best. he's an exciting player to watch and despite being more known for his dunks, has a nice perimeter game too. its just too bad your other players are sorta meh. dirk has some value but i'm not a huge fan of his game especially after this year's playoffs and i think even you've expressed that you don't like him too much as you put him up on the trading block the moment you drafted him. i don't like the idea of dirk as a franchise player, but i'm willing to bet that a lot of the posters here think quite highly of him.
> 
> jamaal crawford is a chucker and scorer.. i'm not sure what his purpose is on this team as dirk and jason richardson are scorers too, and they're far better than jamal at that. he's a poor defender to boot.. imo he should have been replaced with someone who had more of a defensive mind. he's got talent, but imo anybody who shoots as much as he does at fg% below .400 and not even manage to break 20ppg is kinda pathetic...
> 
> marquis daniels... he like josh howard were two of the most hyped players last year. the hype has certainly died and for a good reason. while howard has gone on to improve and become a solid role player already, marquis seem content with the big fat paycheques he's already been receiving from cuban. he still has talent, but like kwame to some extent, no heart. he's a talent gone to waste.
> 
> sorry if this is harsh :/ not trying to be mean...


Wow I just saw that.. but which team do you think is better mine or yours just curious thats all. I am interested in Brad Miller or Jamal though


----------



## arcade_rida

Nevermind I just saw C_dog is dogging on everyones team. I haven't seen him tell someone they had a good team. I would believe with Dirk, Jason and Jamal they would easily make the playoffs. Marquis Daniels is sick as hell but he was injured for most of the year.. Especially you were doggin the team with Tim Duncan.. I dont care who you put with T-Duncan you probably will be in the finals.


----------



## JFizzleRaider

Its ok hes dogged on basically all my players in carmelo, ricky davis, steve francis and kenyon martin(which btw makes me lose credibility for him since he wanted kmart at one time and said i could pick up a good quality PF in randolph with his 2nd rounder, and now he goes and dogs randolph horribly?)


----------



## c_dog

arcade_rida said:


> Nevermind I just saw C_dog is dogging on everyones team. I haven't seen him tell someone they had a good team. I would believe with Dirk, Jason and Jamal they would easily make the playoffs. Marquis Daniels is sick as hell but he was injured for most of the year.. Especially you were doggin the team with Tim Duncan.. I dont care who you put with T-Duncan you probably will be in the finals.


erm what?? not compliment anyone??/*i did plenty complimented Lakerfreak and DH12 MANY TIMES.* geez why do you have to make me mad?

it's true i'm not a big fan of dirk but i already said, *many people here would love him*. both posts were consistent in that i like Jrich, and dirk+jrich makes a pretty good duo. but i don't think it's better than the actual mavs nor is it a contender. it's just not that easy to be a contender with two good players alone.

again, it appeared i dogged a lot of teams but all i said was the truth. they were all my honest opinion. i'm not a troll and i don't try to be a jerk on these boards. if i were i would have been banned some time between the last 3 years i was here. why do everybody have to team up against me and accuse me of being a troll when all i wanted was point out that the teams in fact weren't that good?

again, DH12 and Lakerfreak are the only two teams who have enough intimidation factor so far(enough for me to make my team feel inferior to some degree). OG and spriggan and i think sir patchwork(despite my earlier "dogging" of the big Z pick has made up with andre miller), barthlowehunt(sp?) all have solid teams as well. there might be some other solid teams here and there, but for the ones that's asked to be rated and got a bad rating from me, don't be calling me a troll just because you can't handle criticism.

as for Jfizzlerider, i DO like kenyon martin(plz find a post where i dogged him; saying steve francis, ricky davis, and carmelo can't share the ball isn't dogging kenyon martin, it's more at steve francis than anything; i'm a carmelo fan btw), and heck i was willing to trade my 2nd and 3rd for kenyon(good value for him no? yea i really dog him there). i was trying to sell you the idea of taking my picks so i suggested you could have drafted randalph, reef, or antoine walker with those picks(which is *true* since they were available). they're comparable talents for sure. randalph with more offense but little defense, kenyon a little more well rounded.. but i do like kenyon better, especially if it were to be *built around tim duncan*(though i'd probably go with a true center for that; but just cuz randalph with offense and little defense is *bad fit around duncan* doesn't make him a horrible horrible player, heck no). but *2nd+3rd runders, one of them being a comparable powerforward and the other being another high caliber player of your choice, is easily worth the value of kenyon martin alone*, i think most would agree with that.

i feel at least i try to be constructive with my criticism. if i were in fact here to make everybody's lives miserable wouldn't it be easier just to say stuff like "oh your team sucks so bad" "*insert player name here* sucks" "the real atlanta hawks would ownz this team", but no, believe it or not, there's some substance in every one of those criticism(cuz i really try). but you know what *i apologize to every team i've offended and i will try and try to be nicer from now on*. i just figured saying "oh i love your team" to everybody isn't exactly truthful nor helpful even though i bet everybody would like me if i did that.


----------



## reHEATed

Jerry Stackhouse


Jason Terry
Jerry Stackhouse
Rashard Lewis
Jermaine O' Neal
Mehmet Okur

I like my lineup. I have a couple good shooters in Terry and Lewis and stackhouse. A good post player and post defender in Jermaine. A good offensive rebounder and midrange shooter in Okur.


----------



## MarioChalmers

I pick Antonio McDyess


----------



## trees

i'll take Josh Childress


----------



## RapsFan

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Desmond Mason
> 
> Jason Terry
> Desmond Mason
> Rashard Lewis
> Jermaine O' Neal
> Mehmet Okur
> 
> I like my lineup. I have a couple good shooters in Terry and Lewis. A good slasher in Mason. A good post player and post defender in Jermaine. A good offensive rebounder and midrange shooter in Okur. Jermiane, Mason, ans Terry are also fine defenders


Mason might have been drafted already.


----------



## reHEATed

RapsFan said:


> Mason might have been drafted already.


you are right. I will change my pick

Jerry Stackhouse is my pick. I dont think he has been chosen


----------



## DH12

Yyzlin said:


> I didn't have much to work with Hobo. I had to pick later than everyone else, and given those circumstances, I think I managed to put together a competitive team. Jefferson should turn into a Randolph type player. Josh Smith has a large ceiling, though it's difficult to tell how much of it he'll fulfill. Turkoglu provides the long distance shooting and quick offense. Haywood provides the tough interior defense and rebounding. My team will definitely only go as far as Jefferson and Smith go, but I had to take that risk in order to atleast have a chance at competing because my picks were so late.


You had a late pick, but I had the _last_ pick in the entire draft and I think I have a far superior team to yours. 

C- Brendan Haywood
PF- Al Jefferson
SF- Hedo Turkoglu
SG- Josh Smith
PG- Baron Davis

OR

C-
PF- Antoine Walker
SF- Andrei Kirilenko
SG- Joe Johnson
PG- Deron Williams


----------



## Pure Scorer

he replaced someone and got a couple of his picks about 15 choices late. if he had taken another player over turkoglu (who i won't mention since he hasn't been picked yet) i'd say he did a damn good job of drafting. Jefferson was a very good pick, and would compliment davis well. Smith wasn't a fantastic choice, but he does have upside. Haywood is a capable starting center. Overall did a pretty good job with what he had, getting a well rounded team, who wouldn't be much of a contender yet, but in 2-3 years could be very good.


----------



## Spriggan

I pick Dan Gadzuric. 

PG - Jason Williams
SG - Ray Allen
SF - Desmond Mason
PF - Rasheed Wallace
C - Dan Gadzuric


----------



## Steez

With the 139th pick in the Official GM Challenge Draft II, Steez selects... Theo Ratliff!!!!!


----------



## c_dog

Pure Scorer said:


> he replaced someone and got a couple of his picks about 15 choices late. if he had taken another player over turkoglu (who i won't mention since he hasn't been picked yet) i'd say he did a damn good job of drafting. Jefferson was a very good pick, and would compliment davis well. Smith wasn't a fantastic choice, but he does have upside. Haywood is a capable starting center. Overall did a pretty good job with what he had, getting a well rounded team, who wouldn't be much of a contender yet, but in 2-3 years could be very good.


i think what DH12 meant was that he could have drafted someone like Antoine Walker and Al Harrington with his picks. yeah it was late but there was plenty valuable players available at that point. many good players slipped.

C- Brendan Haywood
PF- Al Jefferson
SF- Hedo Turkoglu
SG- Josh Smith
PG- Baron Davis

not too bad, but then not too good either. nice pieces here and there.

or

C-Brendan Haywood
PF-Antoine Walker
SF-Al Harrington
SG-Hedo Turkoglu? or someone with a little more speed who's still available
PG-Baron Davis
perhaps not much upside but i'd say it's a solid playoff team with 3 legit stars-all-stars in harrington, walker, davis, and then two very solid players in haywood and turk/insert-good-sg-name-here. josh childress slipped this far(surprised really. had he slipped further i'd have snatched him and i'm not even thinking of the future) so josh smith could have slipped a little too. definitely those 2 picks could have been on someone a little more proven.

that's what i would have done had i gotten those picks anyway, just a thought. Yyzlin had one of the best teams in the last GM challenge though, so i wouldn't be too surprized if he pulls a rabbit out of a hat and draft a few gems late.


----------



## Pure Scorer

personally i would much rather have yyzlin's team then the one you described c_dog.. that team is a playoff contender (but not even close to homecourt imo) and would continually be mediocre. atleast with smith and jefferson (especially jefferson.. who's got a bright future) he has a chance to make something of his team. it won't really show with this challenge being structured the way it is, but i'd still rather go that route.


----------



## Spriggan

PG - Jason Williams
SG - Ray Allen
SF - Desmond Mason
PF - Rasheed Wallace
C - Dan Gadzuric

Thoughts?


----------



## Yao Mania

Spriggan said:


> PG - Jason Williams
> SG - Ray Allen
> SF - Desmond Mason
> PF - Rasheed Wallace
> C - Dan Gadzuric
> 
> Thoughts?


nice team with lots of offensive weapons, will be fun team to watch.


----------



## c_dog

Pure Scorer said:


> personally i would much rather have yyzlin's team then the one you described c_dog.. that team is a playoff contender (but not even close to homecourt imo) and would continually be mediocre. atleast with smith and jefferson (especially jefferson.. who's got a bright future) he has a chance to make something of his team. it won't really show with this challenge being structured the way it is, but i'd still rather go that route.


that's fair. i'm sure that's exactly what yyzlin thought too. personally i don't see what's wrong with being a playoff team. yeah, it's not gonna compete for a title, but at least the fans will have something to be excited about come post season. and al jefferson and josh smith.. it's not like he couldn't have picked them with the later round picks you know. he could have easily drafted stars to ensure playoff success, and then draft the youngsters who wouldn't be thrown in the fire right away and allow time to develope. josh childress is a great example of a young talented picked in a later round who will help out a team now and for the future. there's no reason why he couldn't have waited and gotten josh childress/josh smith/al jefferson(had they slipped). but i understand some people aren't willing to take the risk, but imo there are always gonna be plenty of younglings available. i'll probably start drafting some pretty soon myself, if no one picks them up.

@ spriggan, that's a nice team. it's at the very worst, a playoff team. There's definitely a lot of firepower in the backcourt, and it should be a fun team to watch with exciting players like jwill, ray, and desmond putting on a show.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

nene


----------



## kflo

MiamiHeat03 said:


> nene


he's gone already.


----------



## GNG

If *Lamar Odom* isn't gone yet, then he is now.


----------



## rebelsun

Rawse said:


> If *Lamar Odom* isn't gone yet, then he is now.


1st round, brotha.


----------



## GNG

RebelSun said:


> 1st round, brotha.


Whoops.

Reggie Evans.


----------



## rebelsun

Rawse said:


> lol, didn't even think to look in the _first_ round..
> 
> One sec.


I had to scan it a few times too. I would kick my own *** if he slipped past the 4th round.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

In order:
Eltan Thomas
Brent Barry


----------



## Yyzlin

My strategy is exactly as Pure Scorer mentioned. Having a few picks late, I could go safe and field a mediocre team, or take some risks and at least have a chance at a competing team. I don't know about you, but having Baron Davis and Antoine Walker on the same team is asking for disaster unless way too many three's chucked up at a subpar rate is your idea of success. The reason why I didn't wait to select Jefferson and Smith is because I felt they would have been gone extremely quick. Both May and Granger were off the board when I went to pick. Iguodala and Deng, who are fair comparables to Smith were also off the board. JR Smith went only a few picks after. It's obvious that if I didn't pick Jefferson and Smith at that time, they would have gone very soon. Jefferson was the only young stud frontcourt player left on the board at that time. I wasn't going to risk losing him.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

can we hurry this up I got some aces up my sleve


----------



## c_dog

Yyzlin said:


> My strategy is exactly as Pure Scorer mentioned. Having a few picks late, I could go safe and field a mediocre team, or take some risks and at least have a chance at a competing team. I don't know about you, but having Baron Davis and Antoine Walker on the same team is asking for disaster unless way too many three's chucked up at a subpar rate is your idea of success. The reason why I didn't wait to select Jefferson and Smith is because I felt they would have been gone extremely quick. Both May and Granger were off the board when I went to pick. Iguodala and Deng, who are fair comparables to Smith were also off the board. JR Smith went only a few picks after. It's obvious that if I didn't pick Jefferson and Smith at that time, they would have gone very soon. Jefferson was the only young stud frontcourt player left on the board at that time. I wasn't going to risk losing him.


yea i figured. in which case you might have wanted to trade baron davis for some picks too while you're at it though. might as well go all the way.


----------



## Yao Mania

Trade: Yao Mania trades 5th rounder (#144) and 9th rounder (#264) to JFizzle for his 6th (#162) and 8th (#222).


----------



## JFizzleRaider

accepted


----------



## rebelsun

matt!'s 12 hours are up...

I choose Mike Pietrus...















































1-Ray Felton
2-Mickael Pietrus
3-Mike Dunleavy
4-Andrew Bogut
5-Yao Ming


----------



## c_dog

RebelSun said:


> matt!'s 12 hours are up...
> 
> I choose Mike Pietrus...
> 
> 1-Ray Felton
> 2-Mickael Pietrus
> 3-Mike Dunleavy
> 4-Andrew Bogut
> 5-Yao Ming


nice player really. i was looking at him too. he was my backup if josh childress was picked. that's a pretty nice team so far, one of the better teams of teams of the future for sure. i wonder how bogut is gonna turn out.


----------



## Premier

Jeff Foster.

He is a good defender and rebounder. I'll use a three-man rotation of Foster, Randolph, and of course, Duncan at my big man positions.


----------



## Laker Freak

Can we get the first post updated because it only shows the picks through round 6.


----------



## JFizzleRaider

Channing Frye

whats everyone think of my team? i didnt fair as well as in the other 2 drafts on bbb.net but i still think my team is playoff worthy

PG: Steve Francis
SG: Ricky Davis
SF: Carmelo Anthony
PF: Kenyon Martin
C: Channing Frye


----------



## OG

Laker Freak said:


> Can we get the first post updated because it only shows the picks through round 6.


I'll do that right now. Sorry, I've been busy juggling work with a lot of job interviews.


----------



## OG

I've updated the first page - draft picks/trades, please check it and let me know if I've missed something or made an error.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

damn hurry i want to get my steal in


----------



## c_dog

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> damn hurry i want to get my steal in


well, pacerholic has been missing his picks. i've PM'ed him already but meh, looks like he's gonna take up the entire 12 hours. it's gonna be your pick soon enough anyway(1:09). i just hope the steal you're talking about isnt who i had in mind. i wasn't really looking at him but if he's slipped this far then i might as well draft him.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

Matt Harpring


----------



## kflo

antonio daniels rounds out the starting 5. more tough d, more efficient scoring. doesn't turn the ball over. athletic.


----------



## kflo

krstic
nene
artest
ginobili
daniels


----------



## rebelsun

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> Matt Harpring


Matt Harpring was the ace/steal?


----------



## Yyzlin

kflo said:


> krstic
> nene
> artest
> ginobili
> daniels


I like that this team alot. Solid to great defensive team, with Krstic being the only real weak link. Rebounding might be a bit of an issue with Nene and Krstic though. Both are average for their position. Daniels and Ginobili gives you a backcourt combo that are both very comfortable handling the ball, and very efficient scoring. Daniels was a great pick late. Being able to take Artest and Ginobili with your first two picks was a huge plus as well. I'm surprised Artest fell that far, even with this season's hoopla. Nene is a guy I had big hopes for, but he really struggled to find consistent minutes last year with his injury and Martin joining the team. Unless Camby gets injured for a significant portion of the season (which of course, is also possible with the guy), I think the situation will be the same for him. I just hope he gets a starting job soon. I don't think he'll stick around on the Nuggets.


----------



## JFizzleRaider

Francis
Davis
Melo
KMart
Frye


----------



## kflo

thought you may like it, y-dogg. i think i got pretty good value each pick (while picking late). tough d, efficient scoring. i think my guys can score inside and out, every position. efficient, athletic, tenacious.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

Harpring is a steal he could put up 20 any given night and is a huge steal at this point. I mean he will be a huge weapon off the bench.


----------



## 7M3

I agree. Harpring is great value at this point. I'd go as far as to call him a poor man's Ron Artest. He's gritty as ****, a solid midrange shooter, and just a bull on the inside. In a little over 30 minutes, Matt's gonna give you a consistant 15-17 PPG on nearly 50% shooting, 6-8 RPG, and some tough, tough defense.

He did just turned 30, but I think he plays the type of game that will allow him to maintain his current level of play for the next 4-5 years.


----------



## c_dog

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> Harpring is a steal he could put up 20 any given night and is a huge steal at this point. I mean he will be a huge weapon off the bench.


that's exactly who i had in mind. i wanted harpring... dammit, nothing sucks more than to see the player you were looking at gone right before you. he's an excellent value at this point for sure.. shoots.. now i don't know who to pick... well since i need a SF i guess i'll make a reach here.. um.. tough choice..

um, *kyle korver*? at least that gives this team some youth..... is this a bad pick?

pg-bibby
sg-sjax
sf-korver
pf-brad
c-magloire
that lineup would have looked really nice had i gotten harpring. why did you pick him? you were set at those positions already anyway.....


----------



## Laker Freak

I know OG is going to hate this but look at the draft order:

234. Bartholomew Hunt
235. speedythief
236. bkbballer16
237. Pure Scorer
238. Laker Freak *(Traded to MemphisX)*
239. BEER&BASKETBALL
230. Premier

*9th Round*
231. Premier
232. BEER&BASKETBALL
233. Laker Freak
234. Pure Scorer
235. bkbballer16
236. speedythief
237. Bartholomew Hunt


----------



## Sir Patchwork

I'm not entirely sure, but I don't think he has been picked.

I'll take Andres Nocioni


----------



## c_dog

my team sucks without harpring. there's just not enough fire power. i can always hope that kyle blossoms into a top 10 SF and become a 16-17ppg 6rpg player but.. dammit, harpring was a sure thing, and he knew how to play defense.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

c_dog said:


> that lineup would have looked really nice had i gotten harpring. why did you pick him? you were set at those positions already anyway.....


I took the best player available. I was shocked to see him freefall. I have one of the best swingman rotations with Michael Redd, Caron Butler and Matt Harpring. They all bring different things to the table that makes my team very multidimentional. Elton downlow and Tinsley running the offense just makes my team that much better. I still got some Ace's up my sleve. I consider myself good at fantasy drafts. Like when I drafted a team in NVBA I had Amare Stoudemire, Rashard Lewis, Jason Terry, Marcus Camby and Bonzi Wells as a starting lineup with mad depth off the bench like Mo Williams among others. Yeah but I got screwed over and fired. man am i off topic.


----------



## c_dog

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> I took the best player available. I was shocked to see him freefall. I have one of the best swingman rotations with Michael Redd, Caron Butler and Matt Harpring. They all bring different things to the table that makes my team very multidimentional. Elton downlow and Tinsley running the offense just makes my team that much better. I still got some Ace's up my sleve. I consider myself good at fantasy drafts. Like when I drafted a team in NVBA I had Amare Stoudemire, Rashard Lewis, Jason Terry, Marcus Camby and Bonzi Wells as a starting lineup with mad depth off the bench like Mo Williams among others. Yeah but I got screwed over and fired. man am i off topic.


well i'm pretty good at fantasy drafts too. i had duncan(lucky i had a high pick), kg(via trading tony parker, ben wallace, yao ming), t-mac(via trading chauncey billups, desmond mason), marbury, and big Z(via magloire+stromile) starting lineup, and guys like howard and gooden not even being able to play because i already had too many rebounds and needed more of other things(steals, ast, 3's). even with artest out the entire season i finished first place by a landslide.... this is yahoo fantasy league though so there were only 12 teams, hence the major depth.. having 2-3 idiots selecting mike dunleavy, ricky davis and the like in the 3rd round helps too.

anyway, it's not that easy to stick with the best player available. i need a SF in the most deperate way possible.


----------



## JFizzleRaider

Korver was an ok pick because you needed shooting, but his defense is horrid so you should probably try to get a back up defensive specialist in the coming rounds


----------



## Yyzlin

Not to make you feel bad, c_dog, but there are really still a bunch of swingman that are just as good as Harpring that are still on the board. Korver is a good pick though. If you run a high post offense off of Brad Miller, he won't have much to do in the offense other than shoot jumpers and three pointers, and he does that much better than Harpring does. You basically have an semi-carbon copy of this year's Kings team. Going from Stojakovic to Korver is a hit, but you upgrade going from Songaila to Magloire and Mobley to Jackson. But like the Kings, you have a terrible defensive team.


----------



## c_dog

Yyzlin said:


> Not to make you feel bad, c_dog, but there are really still a bunch of swingman that are just as good as Harpring that are still on the board. Korver is a good pick though. If you run a high post offense off of Brad Miller, he won't have much to do in the offense other than shoot jumpers and three pointers, and he does that much better than Harpring does. You basically have an semi-carbon copy of this year's Kings team. Going from Stojakovic to Korver is a hit, but you upgrade going from Songaila to Magloire and Mobley to Jackson. But like the Kings, you have a terrible defensive team.


well, i tried to stay away from that actually, but i do like the kings system. matt harpring+sjax+maloire would have ensured that i have some sort of defense, but without matt, this team just doesn't seem quite as good. my team basically got screwed over by miamiballer2k5. and no, there aren't players as good as matt harpring at this point(i can think of one guy who's replaceable but then he'll just make my team really old, and this other guy makes my team looks even more like the sacremento kings, and then there's a cancer). matt can score rebound is defensive minded, he was the perfect SF for my team.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

no one got screwed over I didn't make that pick to spite you, I did it to make my team better.


----------



## c_dog

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> no one got screwed over I didn't make that pick to spite you, I did it to make my team better.


of course not, i'm aware you did it to make your team better, but just in the process my team got screwed over. i mean 2 picks away i was for sure i'd get harpring...

look how nice my team would have looked:


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

keep it moving i have another steal comning up


----------



## c_dog

so does DH12 get 24 hours to make his picks? if he only gets 12 then technically sir patchwork should have been able to make his pick already.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

yeah patch is up


----------



## c_dog

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> yeah patch is up


if so does that mean i get to pick by 11 if patchy doesn't make his pick by then? this is assuming DH12 only get 12 hours. if so i'm getting ready to make my pick(and this time i have it thought out better). its another tough pick between 2 players, both of whom i consider starter caliber.

edit: it is now 10:57PM and sir patchy made his pick at 10:56PM yesterday, meaning there's been 12 hours for DH12 to make his pick(s), and another 12 hours for sir patch to make his. assuming that DH12 only gets 12 hours to make both picks i should be allowed to make my pick now, in which case, i'm going to select *damon stoudamire*. that should make my pg position the best in the league as i have a starting caliber pg playing backup.


----------



## JFizzleRaider

I wouldnt consider damon starting caliber PG, hes a chuck first type PG who only cares about himself and shouldnt have ever been starting(case in point he was starting for a team with the 6th worst record in the league) Ever wonder why portland fans are so happy he isnt on their team anymore?


----------



## reHEATed

What do you guys think of my team

Terry
Stackhouse
Lewis
J Oneal
Okur


----------



## Diophantos

wadeshaqeddie said:


> What do you guys think of my team
> 
> Terry
> Stackhouse
> Lewis
> J Oneal
> Okur


I like it. Very offensively potent. Your wings (Stack and Lewis) are both mediocre defenders, but JO will erase some of their mistakes. Terry is a good on the ball defender, and Okur is fairly underrated on both ends of the floor. Pending depth, I think it's a fun team. (I think your Turk league team is better though  ).


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

tommarow you guys will be in awe at my pick


----------



## Premier

There were better point guards available.


----------



## c_dog

Premier said:


> There were better point guards available.


well, the fact that he was brought in memphis had a lot to do with why i picked him. i was stuck between him and this other pg, but decided i'll go with who i consider to be the more valuable one. i guess people disagree(just like they disagree with me on many things). seems like my team has been going downhill ever since the korver pick.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

I'm going to take a risk and go with *Rashad McCants*, who I think will surprise a lot of people this coming year, and will get plenty of playing time.


----------



## c_dog

JFizzleRaider said:


> I wouldnt consider damon starting caliber PG, hes a chuck first type PG who only cares about himself and shouldnt have ever been starting(case in point he was starting for a team with the 6th worst record in the league) Ever wonder why portland fans are so happy he isnt on their team anymore?


well, he's starting for memphis next year(or at least it certainly looks like it). last year wasn't a fair assessment of what damon can do because he was basically playing for a NBDL team. Portland was pretty much tanking their games, playing underdeveloped players hoping that they'll gain some playing experience, the players were given the green light to do pretty much whatever they want. having seen damon in his younger days, i say his career so far has been underachieving, but that says little about what he's capable of. he was extremely talented, still is, and i have no doubt he would make one of the best backup pg's at this point. I don't think there are many pg rotations better than bibby(who i consider a top 3 pg behind kidd and nash) and someone the caliber of damon stoudamire.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

I am taking LORENZEN WRIGHT


----------



## c_dog

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> I am taking LORENZEN WRIGHT


honestly, i really really expected it. so no, i'm not in awe, like you promised we would be  but it's still a good pick. you need a center and he's certainly one of the better ones at this point.


----------



## Premier

I really don't think Lorenzen Wright was a steal, although you needed a center. I guess this is where he should've gone.


----------



## Premier

Can someone please replace Theo!.

He is not posting here anymore.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

what do you guys think of my team so far.

C: Lorenzen Wright
PF: Elton Brand
SF: Caron Butler
SG: Michael Redd
PG: Jamaal Tinsley
6 Man: Matt Harpring


----------



## c_dog

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> what do you guys think of my team so far.
> 
> C: Lorenzen Wright
> PF: Elton Brand
> SF: Caron Butler
> SG: Michael Redd
> PG: Jamaal Tinsley
> 6 Man: Matt Harpring


i'd probably start harpring. he's more of a defender than butler and would compliment redd well. i think you are pretty solid from 1-5, with a star duo in brand and redd. C is obviously your weakest position though... Wright is one of the more solid centers but if you have a weaklink he'd be it. A lot of teams miss a good center though, so i'd say your team is looking like one of the best teams so far.


----------



## RapsFan

Would you remind if I replace Theo! in the draft?


----------



## MemphisX

Is it just me or am I the only one who thinks Matt Harpring is a horrible defender?


----------



## kflo

well, his 82games numbers for last year are horrible, and rosenbaum's defensive analysis for the 2 years prior were horrendous as well. he may be "hard-nosed", but i don't think he's a very talented defender.


----------



## FanOfAll8472

MemphisX said:


> Is it just me or am I the only one who thinks Matt Harpring is a horrible defender?


I don't think he's terrible, but he's solid. Not better than Caron though (in any part of the game, except maybe physicality).


----------



## Premier

It has been 37 hours since anyone has made a selection.

PaCeRhOLiC - Steez is skipped.

Yyzlin has 11 hours.


----------



## Steez

Brevin Knight


----------



## RapsFan

To repeat, can I take over for Theo!?


----------



## Premier

OG will have to decide.


----------



## OG

RapsFan said:


> To repeat, can I take over for Theo!?


I don't see any harm in it. He's had plenty of time to get back to my emails, no one else has shown interest in taking over for him, so I guess you're in.

Take your picks anytime.


On another note, I apologise for not keeping the draft board up to date these last few days, I just haven't been home. :buddies:
Fortunately, I've got a new job now and everything should be back to normal. :cheers:


----------



## OG

Premier said:


> It has been 37 hours since anyone has made a selection.
> 
> PaCeRhOLiC - Steez is skipped.
> 
> Yyzlin has 11 hours.


Thanks for staying on top of things Premier, I appreciate it.


----------



## GNG

I pick Bonzi Wells.


----------



## RapsFan

Replacing Theo! I choose for his 2 picks missed...

P.J. Brown and Jumaine Jones.

PG Jason Kidd
SG Richard Hamilton
SF Jumaine Jones
PF P.J. Brown
C Marcus Camby


----------



## Yyzlin

I pick Antoine Wright. 

C- B. Haywood
PF- A. Jefferson
SF- H. Turkoglu/A. Wright
SG- J. Smith/A. Wright
PG- B. Davis


----------



## kflo

i'll take nick collison.


----------



## c_dog

RapsFan said:


> Replacing Theo! I choose for his 2 picks missed...
> 
> P.J. Brown and Jumaine Jones.
> 
> PG Jason Kidd
> SG Richard Hamilton
> SF Jumaine Jones
> PF P.J. Brown
> C Marcus Camby


jumaine jones.. the guy was athletic and was a double digit scorer, but i'm not sure if he's a great pick at this point. he still has talent i think, but something about him just makes him nothing more than a decent role player who's perhaps better off the bench. there might have been better SF's available if you looked around a bit.

i like PJBrown though. he's a double double guy who's underrated simply cause of his age, but he's like a well-oiled machine that just keeps working. he's also capable of playing some time at center. he's one of the better big man left at this point.


----------



## DH12

Chris Mihm and Jim Jackson

PG: Deron Williams
SG: Joe Johnson // Jim Jackson
SF: Andrei Kirilenko // (Jim Jackson)
PF: Antoine Walker
C: Chris Mihm


----------



## RapsFan

c_dog said:


> jumaine jones.. the guy was athletic and was a double digit scorer, but i'm not sure if he's a great pick at this point. he still has talent i think, but something about him just makes him nothing more than a decent role player who's perhaps better off the bench. there might have been better SF's available if you looked around a bit.
> 
> i like PJBrown though. he's a double double guy who's underrated simply cause of his age, but he's like a well-oiled machine that just keeps working. he's also capable of playing some time at center. he's one of the better big man left at this point.


I chose Jones because of his athleticism and his ability to run the floor if Kidd was running a fast break. He also has 3-pt range if in the half court Kidd drives and dishes it back to the outside. There were other guys who had similar skills but not as proven as Jones in my opinion. Jones is still relatively young as well. Plus, he's always been a player I've liked.


----------



## kflint5

is there anyway i could get in on something like this?


----------



## Spriggan

kflint5 said:


> is there anyway i could get in on something like this?


There's really no point. My team has already won.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

No my team has.


----------



## rebelsun

bump


----------



## Yao Mania

OG didn't make a post for this, but I picked David Harrison btw (just noticed he only updated it on the 1st page). 

C - David Harrison
PF - Udonis Haslem/Stromile Swift
SF - Lamar Odom
SG - Larry Hughes
PG - Luke Ridnour


----------



## Spriggan

I pick Bruce Bowen.

Slept on.


----------



## kflo

any thoughts on collison?


----------



## trees

ill take Juan Dixon


----------



## Yao Mania

kflo said:


> any thoughts on collison?


Good pick, I've always been high on Collison so you may be asking a homer.

And thoughts on David Harrison? A bit of a risk but the kid has potential to be a good C in the league - he showed it in parts of last season and in the summer leagues. Big body and a very good shot blocker.


----------



## Premier

Collison is a good defender and rebounder. Good pick to go along with Nene and Krstic. If he had the ability to play both PF and C, I would've picked him over Foster. He was on my list (#4 with Evans and Foster ahead).


----------



## reHEATed

Its been 24 Hours

I pick Donyell Marshall

Terry
Stackhouse
Lewis, Marshall
J O' Neal
Okur


----------



## Premier

Fantastic pick this late.

Your team is shaping up very nicely.


----------



## Spriggan

Donyell Marshall, eh?

He's terrible. I'll give you Bruce Bowen for him.


----------



## Laker Freak

Did you get my PM Spriggan?


----------



## GNG

Anderson Varejao


----------



## Spriggan

Laker Freak said:


> Did you get my PM Spriggan?


Just saw it.

Tempting, but Bowen fell hilariously far for being the DPOY runner-up, so I'm sticking with him. Gives me depth at the swingman positions.


----------



## bkbballer16

I am running out of players to pick.


----------



## rebelsun

Opinions on American lifestyle aside, he's young, big, and athletic:

Fran Vazquez


----------



## rebelsun

bkbballer16 said:


> I am running out of players to pick.


http://www.nba.com/players/


----------



## GNG

Spriggan said:


> Just saw it.
> 
> Tempting, but Bowen fell hilariously far for being the DPOY runner-up, so I'm sticking with him. Gives me depth at the swingman positions.


He was my next pick for sure, curse you.


----------



## RapsFan

I think it's my turn so I will pick Raef LaFrentz. I searched and didn't see him picked yet. 

Jason Kidd
Richard Hamilton
Jumaine Jones
PJ Brown/Raef LaFrentz
Marcus Camby


----------



## MarioChalmers

Sorry for the late pick, work is catching up to me. 










Ike Diogu


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

**** nice pick i wanted him


----------



## OG

arcade_rida picks Hakim Warrick via PM
skip hasn't been online in 3 days and we gotta keep this moving

I take Eddie Jones, I need D & some vet leadership for my young team.


----------



## Laker Freak

I was going to pick Eddie Jones but since he is gone I will take *Morris Peterson*


----------



## FanOfAll8472

Laker Freak said:


> I was going to pick Eddie Jones but since he is gone I will take *Morris Peterson*


Whoa, what a team! Shaq, Webber, Harrington, Jones, and Billups.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Bob Sura


----------



## speedythief

Joey Graham


----------



## OG

bkbballer16 picks Trevor Ariza via PM

Pure Scorer is now On the clock


----------



## Pure Scorer

i'll take andris biedrins


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Chris Anderson, Fred Jones....





*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Laker Freak

I pick Raja Bell.


----------



## OG

BEER&BASKETBALL picks Travis Outlaw via PM


----------



## Premier

Arvydas Macijauskas

C - Tim Duncan , Jeff Foster
PF - Zach Randolph , Jeff Foster
SF - Josh Howard , Arvydas Macijauskas
SG - Andre Igoudala
PG - Chris Duhon


----------



## B_&_B

Damon Jones


----------



## OG

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Damon Jones





> PG - Kirk Hinrich / Damon Jones
> SG - Wally Szczerbiak
> C - Primoz Brezec
> SF - Lebron James / Travis Outlaw
> PF - Shareef Abdur-Rahim


Nice pick in Damon, your team's looking good. I'd be thinking about playing Lebron at SG & Wally at SF, both work. You have a great back court, but like a lot of teams (mine included) you're lacking size up top. SAR has never really struck me as a guy I'd want as my 1st option at PF.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Danny Fortson


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

I am looking to trade up.

Pick 206 (Round 7), Pick 266 (Round 9), 275 (Round 10) for an upcoming pick and a late 10 and 11 rounder.


----------



## Laker Freak

I pick Michael Sweetney.


----------



## matt!

Darius Miles


----------



## Yao Mania

Looking to possibly trade Haslem or Stro, PM offers!


----------



## speedythief

Darko Milicic


----------



## Spriggan

Looks like speedythief stopped taking this seriously.


----------



## speedythief

Spriggan said:


> Looks like speedythief stopped taking this seriously.


What is he, like 20 years old? His actual NBA draft position aside I think it's still a low-risk pick to be making at #186 when I already have positions 1-6 filled pretty well.


----------



## MemphisX




----------



## Yao Mania

MemphisX said:


>


what a steal, I can't believe no one picked him until now. Granted he kinda sucks but he can still play.


----------



## MemphisX

Yao Mania said:


> what a steal, I can't believe no one picked him until now. Granted he kinda sucks but he can still play.


Career 16.7 and 7 boards....other guys in this round won't peak at taht for a season.


----------



## Premier

Arvydas Macijauskas gave me the shooter I needed. I have no regrets on that pick.

KVH, like Arvydas Macijauskas, cannot defend, but good pick. I wish I had though of him.


----------



## OG

MemphisX said:


>


Great pick, saves me having to decide.

I pick Zo, risky move maybe but he can still play.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Trent Hassell


----------



## c_dog

i was gonna pick KVH actually, but decided to go with the younger kyle korver. it's crazy how he's slipped this far and it only makes my kyle korver pick looks even worse.


----------



## arcade_rida

Gary Payton


----------



## RapsFan

Jason Terry


----------



## rebelsun

Salim Stoudamire


----------



## reHEATed

RapsFan said:


> Jason Terry


I picked him in the third round


----------



## RapsFan

wadeshaqeddie said:


> I picked him in the third round


Sorry didn't see him and search tool didn't pick him up. I pick Mike James then.

Jason Kidd/Mike James
Richard Hamilton
Jumaine Jones
P.J. Brown/Raef Lafrentz
Marcus Camby


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

OG said:


> Great pick, saves me having to decide.
> 
> I pick Zo, risky move maybe he can still play.


I was trying to trade up to get him and had been targeting him since the 5 round. Im pissed i didnt take him earlier. great pick


----------



## bkbballer16

I wnat trevor ariza liek i asked for a couple days ago.


----------



## GNG

Juan Dixon


----------



## Premier

Juan Dixon was selected at #164.

Use the find button on your keyboard.


----------



## reHEATed

center Andrew Bynum


taking a chance here, but a young talented big man is a good thing to take a chance on

Terry
Stackhouse
Lewis, Marshall
J O'Neal
Okur, Bynum


----------



## Pure Scorer

ill take julius hodge


----------



## OG

bkbballer16 said:


> I wnat trevor ariza liek i asked for a couple days ago.


You already have him, 176. bkbballer16 - Trevor Ariza.

You now have another pick.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

can we keep this moving


----------



## trees

rafer alston


----------



## OG

trees said:


> rafer alston


Nice pick. He dropped so far I thought I'd have a chance at getting him.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

um come on people


----------



## rebelsun

I think the thread needs to be moved back to the NBA forum if we're going to finish this.


----------



## OG

RebelSun said:


> I think the thread needs to be moved back to the NBA forum if we're going to finish this.


Who can/will move it back? Who moved it in the first place? The draft was fine in the General NBA forum last year.


----------



## Premier

Please PM cpawfan if you want it moved back.


----------



## cpawfan

I moved it back to NBA General and left it as a sticky. When the draft is completed, please let me know and I will move it back to the Lounge for discussion.


----------



## Spriggan

Wow, I literally completely forgot about this draft when it left the NBA page.

I pick Brian Grant.


----------



## JFizzleRaider

speedy claxton


----------



## Steez

With the 203rd pick in OGs GM Challenge Draft... Steez selects... Kenny Thomas of the Sacramento Kings.


----------



## OG

Yao Mania has selected Ruben Patterson via PM


----------



## OG

Steez said:


> With the 203rd pick in OGs GM Challenge Draft... Steez selects... Kenny Thomas of the Sacramento Kings.


That's an awesome pick this late in the draft, well done.


----------



## matt!

I pick Dan Dickau.


----------



## Steez

What does everyone think??

C - Jerome James/Theo Ratliff
PF - Drew Gooden/Kenny Thomas
SF - Grant Hill
SG - Cuttino Mobley
PG - Steve Nash/Brevin Knight


----------



## Premier

You lack a dominant scorer.

Also, there's no point in having both Brevin Knight and Steve Nash.


----------



## Steez

Premier said:


> You lack a dominant scorer.
> 
> Also, there's no point in having both Brevin Knight and Steve Nash.



No point?
actually thats 2 points


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

Tony Battie


----------



## kflo

i'll take marcus banks.


----------



## Premier

My sleeper pick...gone. Oh well, Duhon does everything Banks does, but better.


----------



## arcade_rida

Charlie Villenueva off the Raptors thanks


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Thank You.....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Premier

Danny Granger was drafted a while back.


----------



## bkbballer16

Melvin Ely if not Gaines, Reece and if not Garcia, Francisco


----------



## Premier

Melvin Ely is available. Please do not name drop the other players.

Also, Reece Gaines is awful.


----------



## c_dog

sorry for the delay guys, but university has started(already for me at least) and i don't really have much time for the net anymore.. not to mention i didn't even have internet at my rez. i'll probably be a lot less active from now with all the workload(first year meds).

i pick *tim thomas.* he's a very talented player who's underachieved his entire career, but he has a nice offensive game. he's one of the few starters left at this point.










i was gonna go with eddie jones or bonzi wells with the 5th pick instead of korver, but then i counted on him slipping due to his bad rep. he's coming off a bad season so his stock is really low right now, but i don't think anybody can deny what he's capable of.

bibby/damon stoudamire
stephen jackson
tim thomas/kyle korver
brad miller
jamaal magloire


----------



## OG

Tim Thomas is a quality pick this late. He's a decent player, everyone has a bad perception of him because of his large contract - none of that matters in this draft. 

Makes me wonder what kind of salary my players/team would be getting - based on their actual 05/06 salary.

Here's how my team would look:

Maurice Williams - $1,760,000
Troy Murphy - $2,231,808
Dwyane Wade - $3,031,920
Quentin Richardson - $6,300,000
Carlos Boozer - $11,593,816
Eddie Jones - $14,560,000
Alonzo Mourning - Vet. Minimum ($1,138,500)

Team Salary so far - $40,616,044


----------



## Sir Patchwork

I'll take Bobby Jackson and Chris Mihm.


----------



## Pure Scorer

i was really close to taking thomas, but i didn't think hodge would be left by the time of my next pick... he's an okay starter, but i think he's much more valuable off the bench


----------



## OG

c_dog picks Joe Smith via PM


----------



## OG

Sir Patchwork said:


> I'll take Bobby Jackson and Chris Mihm.


Nice pick in Bobby Jackson, Chris Mihm was taken in about the 5th round by DH12.


c_dog has had some awesome picks lately too!


----------



## c_dog

Yea Joe Smith is one of the better role players in the league. he's certainly capable of starting at the PF spot but on my team he'll most likely come of the bench, splitting minutes with brad miller, and magloire forming one of the best big man rotations. I'm glad i can pick up someone of his caliber.

with this pick it still leaves me rather weak at the swing man positions though. i'm open to trades that will bring me a good swingman.

edit: btw, sir patchwork needs to make another pick because i believe mihm was picked already. dh12 picked him in the 5th i think.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Didn't see Mihm taken, my bad, I'll take Eduardo Najera.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

guess what kiddies it is STEAL TIME!

I think I will take the soon to be starting PG of the Orlando Magic Keyon Dooling.


----------



## c_dog

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> guess what kiddies it is STEAL TIME!
> 
> I think I will take the soon to be starting PG of the Orlando Magic Keyon Dooling.


Er matt harpring was a steal, but Dooling? Dooling is alright.. i can think of maybe 3 pg's i'd take over him at this point but i guess it's debatable. Dooling is far from being a steal though. I wasn't a big fan of the tony battie pick either as there were some decent centers left. i think you have a good starting lineup, but your bench is just okay, with the exception of harpring who could make at run at being the best sixth man in this league.

edit: thoughts on my team so far?
C-Jamaal Magloire/Brad Miller
PF-Brad Miller/Joe Smith
SF-Tim Thomas/Kyle Korver
SG-Stephen Jackson
PG-Mike Bibby/Damon Stoudamire

frontcourt is still my strength and i would gladly trade away either magloire or miller for a star(either swingman or PF) as Joe Smith is a serviceable big man who can fill the void for either.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

What do you guys think of my team so far?

Dooling improved his shot big time last year and is a great defender who can guard the 1 or 2.

Battie is a the hardnosed front court player I needed. He can play the 4 or 5 and is a great defender and rebounder. I think he is a good role player coming off the bench.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Alvin Williams...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Yao Mania

don't think he's been picked yet, so I'll pick Gordan Giricek


----------



## kflo

i'll go with eddie griffin. 

daniels / banks
manu
artest / griffin
nene / collison
krstic

i'll play griffin at the 3 at times and move artest down to the 2. 

defense.


----------



## Steez

I am about to complete a trade, but I dont know where to post it?

Could someone post the link plz...


----------



## Premier

Post it in this thread.


----------



## Steez

With the 218th pick in The Official GM Challenge Draft, Steez selects... Derek Anderson, of the Houston Rockets.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

excellent pick

what do you guys think of my team


----------



## matt!

Adonal Foyle


----------



## c_dog

matt! said:


> Adonal Foyle


and here i thought he would never be picked. :S i believe there are other centers available.


----------



## Steez

C - Jerome James/Theo Ratliff
PF - Drew Gooden/Kenny Thomas
SF - Grant Hill
SG - Cuttino Mobley/Derek Anderson
PG - Steve Nash/Brevin Knight


What do you guys think of this team?
I mean, there is no one go to guy.... but GHill and Mobley can put up 20 apiece with Nash and Knight passing the ball.... I am relying heavily on Nash and Knight.... but if each of em can get like 25 - 35 mins in a night... I think they can get theirs...


----------



## c_dog

Steez said:


> C - Jerome James/Theo Ratliff
> PF - Drew Gooden/Kenny Thomas
> SF - Grant Hill
> SG - Cuttino Mobley/Derek Anderson
> PG - Steve Nash/Brevin Knight
> 
> 
> What do you guys think of this team?
> I mean, there is no one go to guy.... but GHill and Mobley can put up 20 apiece with Nash and Knight passing the ball.... I am relying heavily on Nash and Knight.... but if each of em can get like 25 - 35 mins in a night... I think they can get theirs...


well, i don't expect mobley to be the #1 option on offense... same thing with hill. they can score 20ppg but as the 2nd-3rd option, i don't think they have what it takes to be the primary scorer on a team. I also don't like your frontcourt... but one thing you have is nice depth. jerome james is a horrible center but theo ratliff can play good D off the bench and kenny thomas, brevin knight are good backups and anderson should be alright too. overall, mediocre starting lineup with good bench... i don't think it'll be the best team, but it alright... could make playoff appearances.


----------



## Steez

Trading my 9th and 11th rounders for an 8th rounder.

Whoever is interested, send me a msg.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

What About My Team???


----------



## DH12

Nick Van Exel and Johan Petro.

PG- Deron Williams // Nick Van Exel
SG- Joe Johnson
SF- Andrei Kirilenko // Jim Jackson
PF- Antoine Walker
C- Chris Mihm // Johan Petro


----------



## Yao Mania

uhm... Beno Udrih. 

C David Harrison
PF Udonis Haslem/Stromile Swift
SF Lamar Odom/Ruben Patterson
SG Larry Hughes
PG Luke Ridnour/Beno Udrih


----------



## c_dog

Yao Mania said:


> uhm... Beno Udrih.
> 
> C David Harrison
> PF Udonis Haslem/Stromile Swift
> SF Lamar Odom/Ruben Patterson
> SG Larry Hughes
> PG Luke Ridnour/Beno Udrih


good pick. your team looks less than impressive though.. nices pieces here and there but... i dunno. there really isn't a star or a player that makes you go "wow".

haslem and ridnour were a bit of a reach at the point they were drafted, add to the fact hughes was an arguable reach(though arguably not) and a late first pick(lamar odom), the team is left at that. even with a good bench it still looks mediocre at best.


----------



## Yao Mania

c_dog said:


> good pick. your team looks less than impressive though.. nices pieces here and there but... i dunno. there really isn't a star or a player that makes you go "wow".
> 
> haslem and ridnour were a bit of a reach at the point they were drafted, add to the fact hughes was an arguable reach(though arguably not) and a late first pick(lamar odom), the team is left at that. even with a good bench it still looks mediocre at best.


Meh, all they need is a good coach and everyone will explode :biggrin:


----------



## reHEATed

Leandro Barbosa


----------



## rebelsun

Francisco Garcia










1-Ray Felton/Salim Stoudamire
2-Mickael Pietrus/Francisco Garcia
3-Mike Dunleavy
4-Andrew Bogut/Fran Vazquez
5-Yao Ming


----------



## RapsFan

Voshon Lenard.

Kidd/James
Hamilton/Lenard
Jones
Brown/LaFrentz
Camby


----------



## c_dog

RapsFan said:


> Voshon Lenard.
> 
> Kidd/James
> Hamilton/Lenard
> Jones
> Brown/LaFrentz
> Camby


good pick. about time actually... injury has lowered his value a great deal but he was a sharp shooting 15ppg SG. he's not gonna play much defense but he is a solid player.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Troy Hudson and Wayne Simien

Chris Paul/Troy Hudson
Paul Pierce
Richard Jefferson
Antonio McDyess/Ike Diogu
Chris Kaman/Wayne Simien


----------



## Steez

Trading my 9th and 11th rounders for an 8th round pick!


----------



## arcade_rida

I select Dan Gadzuric


----------



## c_dog

arcade_rida said:


> I select Dan Gadzuric


er.. picked way back in the 5th round dude......... try again.

edit:bored so decided to post my team.. thoughts?
*Starting Lineup:*




































*Bench:*


----------



## OG

gian said:


> Troy Hudson and Wayne Simien
> 
> Chris Paul/Troy Hudson
> Paul Pierce
> Richard Jefferson
> Antonio McDyess/Ike Diogu
> Chris Kaman/Wayne Simien


Nice picks, I was starting to think (hoping) Simien would drop the 10th round. I've been ready to take him for the past 2, but I have greater needs.


----------



## OG

c_dog said:


> er.. picked way back in the 5th round dude......... try again.
> 
> edit:bored so decided to post my team.. thoughts?
> *Starting Lineup:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bench:*


It's a solid group of players, unfortunately I can't really seem them working well as a team. We know Bibby & Miller are good team players, Korver & Smith can definately work well with others, but having both Jackson and Thomas on the same team - especially on the floor together may not work out so well. 
Stoudamire can go either way. I can easily see Magloire stepping back to let others shine, but he won't be the player he can/should be. 
We'll never really know how the team would do, however you've done well with most of your selections (I'd question taking Magloire so early when you already had Miller, and better players in other positions were available).


----------



## OG

I select.....











Gerald Wallace!


----------



## MemphisX

Dahntay Jones


----------



## c_dog

OG said:


> It's a solid group of players, unfortunately I can't really seem them working well as a team. We know Bibby & Miller are good team players, Korver & Smith can definately work well with others, but having both Jackson and Thomas on the same team - especially on the floor together may not work out so well.
> Stoudamire can go either way. I can easily see Magloire stepping back to let others shine, but he won't be the player he can/should be.
> We'll never really know how the team would do, however you've done well with most of your selections (I'd question taking Magloire so early when you already had Miller, and better players in other positions were available).


well, stephen jackson is energetic, but i don't think he's the type of player who would clash with his own teammate. i've always thought of him as a pretty good team guy, and i was planning to pick him for my team all along. i think he, korver, and joe smith, are all excellent role players.

so overall my only two question marks are TT, and Damon Stoudamire. I don't think two players can make or break a 12-man-team, especially when they're meant to be backup/role players picked in the 6th and 7th round. TT and Damon have bad reps but they're extremely talented, i feel. worst case scenario they're stuck on the bench, but i don't see that happening.

nice pick on gerald btw. i thought about picking him. i even thought about picking him with the korver pick too(yes i was that desperate). he's a good defender and an exciting player to watch. he still needs a lot of work on his shot though, but he's still very young despite already having a couple seasons under his belt. last season wasn't that encouraging for me though, since he barely scored in double figures while playing heavy minutes.. everyone was expecting him to become a legit scorer--leading scorer on the bobcats--but he didn't meet expectations. i guess in the end i decided to go with TT's ability to shoot over gerald wallace's defense.


----------



## c_dog

MemphisX said:


> Dahntay Jones


too early my brotha. i love dahntay jones as much as any grizzlies fan but this is way way too early. i was pretty sure i'd get him with the 10th pick. he's kinda like gerald in that he's an awesome dunker, and a very good defender. his shot is still coming along though(but it's probably better than gerald's). he's still underdeveloped, which is why he would be more appropriate in later rounds. but i guess comparing him to gerald, this pick isn't that bad, it's just that you really need a big man in the worst way. keith van horn is not really a powerforward, and joel pryzbilla can't play 48 minutes per.


----------



## MemphisX

c_dog said:


> too early my brotha. i love dahntay jones as much as any grizzlies fan but this is way way too early. i was pretty sure i'd get him with the 10th pick. he's kinda like gerald in that he's an awesome dunker, and a very good defender. his shot is still coming along though(but it's probably better than gerald's). he's still underdeveloped, which is why he would be more appropriate in later rounds. but i guess comparing him to gerald, this pick isn't that bad, it's just that you really need a big man in the worst way. keith van horn is not really a powerforward, and joel pryzbilla can't play 48 minutes per.


LMAO...I would prefer Dahntay Jones over Kyle Korver. In fact, I would prefer him over every single player selected in this round.


----------



## rebelsun

MemphisX said:


> LMAO...I would prefer Dahntay Jones over Kyle Korver. In fact, I would prefer him over every single player selected in this round.


I think Dantay is a very good value at this point. I considered him w/ my last pick but took Garcia for his versatility.


----------



## speedythief

Jay Williams [Duke]


----------



## c_dog

MemphisX said:


> LMAO...I would prefer Dahntay Jones over Kyle Korver. In fact, I would prefer him over every single player selected in this round.


yeah, kyle korver was a bad pick i'm aware of that. that has nothing to do with dahntay though, i think it's kinda early for him. certainly hes a player that could have easily slipped to the next couple rounds. if we're going for young athletic wings there are quite a couple of them left on the boards, mind you. saying he's the best player in this round is just homerism talking, and i have to strongly disagree with you on that statement despite being a dahntay fan myself. i'd probably disagree with jones being picked over korver as well. there are few shooters in the league as good as korver and korver is still young and proving that he's still developing other facets of his game(rebounding, steals, etc) other than just his shot. overall i disagree w/ everything in your post, except kyle korver being a bad pick.


----------



## Steez

Steve Nash, Cuttino Mobley, Drew Gooden, Grant Hill or Theo Ratliff are on the trading block, please PM with offers... also have 9th, 11th and 12th round picks.


----------



## MemphisX

Chris Wilcox


----------



## c_dog

MemphisX said:


> Chris Wilcox


hmm, not bad. he'll be serviceable backup at PF/C. seems you have an abundance of swingman though(KVH is not a PF), care for a trade?


----------



## Steez

Is it possible I am getting NO offers for Steve Nash? the MVP?


----------



## OG

Steez said:


> Is it possible I am getting NO offers for Steve Nash? the MVP?


It's possible. 

Most of us probably feel you would only accept a first round pick for Nash as you picked him first, whereas I personally would have never built my team around an aging PG. MVP, ride that title if you like, but Nash getting that award was very questionable. You can say Nash made his team mates better, but I'd say guys like Amare, Marion, Q & JJ made Nash look much better than he actually is. 

Yes Nash is a great PG, but don't expect too much for him - you may be better off keeping him & making some other moves that would suit Nash better.


----------



## Steez

C - Jerome James/Theo Ratliff
PF - Drew Gooden/Kenny Thomas
SF - Grant Hill
SG - Cuttino Mobley/Derek Anderson
PG - Steve Nash/Brevin Knight

The team that I have right now, I am very happy with... I mean with Nash, GHill, Mobley can score alot... maybe average 20+ (*shrug*)... with Brevin backing up Nash too...

But It doesnt have to be a first rounder for Nash.... as long as its fair and as long as the trade improves my team.


----------



## MemphisX

Everyone on my squad is available.


----------



## Premier

DerMarr Johnson and Jason Hart

C - Tim Duncan / Jeff Foster 
PF - Zach Randolph / Jeff Foster
SF - Josh Howard / Arvydas Macijauskas
SG - Andre Igoudala / DerMarr Johnson
PG - Chris Duhon / Jason Hart


----------



## speedythief

Matt Bonner


----------



## OG

I select Rafael Araujo.


----------



## RapsFan

Darius Songalia

Jason Kidd/Mike James
Richard Hamilton/Voshon Lenard
Jumaine Jones
PJ Brown/Darius Songalia
Marcus Camby/Raef LaFrentz


----------



## rebelsun

Robert Swift.


----------



## OG

BEER&BASKETBALL selects Marc Jackson & Ronald Murray


----------



## reHEATed

Jarvis Hayes

Terry, Barbosa
Stackhouse, Hayes
Lewis, Marhall
J Oneal
Okur, Bynum


----------



## Laker Freak

Rasho Nesterovic








​


----------



## c_dog

Laker Freak said:


> Rasho Nesterovic and Gerald Wallace​


er, gerald wallace has been picked. try again. rasho nesterovic is a very nice pick though, awesome value at this point, imo. i mean it's scary how he managed to fall this far. yeah he's not even as good as brandan haywood, but he's a legit center, and i'm shocked to see how many people passed on him round after round, especially teams that are desperate for some sort of inside prescence. good job, he's a pick long overdue, imo. apparently people playing this game don't have appreciation for big man.


----------



## OG

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Jarvis Hayes
> 
> Terry, Barbosa
> Stackhouse, Hayes
> Lewis, Marhall
> J Oneal
> Okur, Bynum


Great pick, I thought he'd keep slipping, guess I wrong very wrong.


----------



## Laker Freak

I pick Earl Boykins with the 248th pick.


----------



## Steez

With the 263rd pick in The Official GM Challenge Draft, Steez selects...... Kareem Rush of the Charlotte Bobcats.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

Zaza Pachulia


----------



## c_dog

tough decision.. some nice players left all of whom would do great for my team. i guess in the end i'm gonna go ahead and pick *dikembe mutumbo*. yeah he's old and yeah there might be better and younger centers available at this point, but i feel he'll be efficient in the limited minutes he's gonna get behind brad and magloire. he brings something different to the team as he is still one of the best defenders in the post. i guess he'll be the first player on my team who isn't a starter.

pg-damon stoudamire
sf-kyle korver
pf-joe smith
c-dikembe mutumbo

i think that's one of the best benches we're gonna see. i probably can do even better at C but like i said, i need mutumbo's D.


----------



## RapsFan

I think my bench is also pretty good.

Mike James
Voshon Lenard
Darius Songalia
Raef Lafrentz

I have some scorers who can come in since my starters are pretty good defenders.

Kidd
Hamilton
Jumaine Jones
PJ Brown
Camby


----------



## kflo

tony allen.

starters
daniels
ginobili
artest
nene
krstic

bench
banks
collison
griffin
allen


----------



## c_dog

pretty sure Sir Patchwork and DH12's time are up so i'm gonna go ahead and make my next pick. this is a very tough decision but i'm going to reluctantly pick *latrell spreewell*. he, like several of my players namely, tim thomas and damon stoudamire, have bad rep, which is why they slipped. i just think at the 10th round latrell spreewell is way too much to pass on(even though there's this other player i want). what also makes sense is that i'm rather weak at the SF position and spree is versatile enough to play for SF and SG. he's also a legit defender, even at this age.










i think i definitely have one of the benches in this league. if anything at least i have something...


----------



## OG

c_dog selects Latrell Sprewell via PM

Edit: Looks like I was updating everything as you posted your own pick.


----------



## kflo

looks like we have 10 teams that haven't picked in at least 2 rounds, and 16 teams that have at least 1 pick to make.


----------



## OG

kflo said:


> looks like we have 10 teams that haven't picked in at least 2 rounds, and 16 teams that have at least 1 pick to make.


What are you suggesting? 

I was hoping to run this through til the end, if not for anything but to see who to invite back next off season.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

Maurice Evans


----------



## kflo

not suggesting anything, really. just not sure what happens at the end of this if we only have a few teams left standing. we have regulars who are simply ignoring their turns. just a bit frustrating, although more good players left in round 10 than there should be i guess.


----------



## Steez

I am still on here and I check my team on a daily basis, have offered out alot of trades but none have been answered..... mostly to players that dont log on that much no more.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

What do you guys think of my team?


----------



## c_dog

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> What do you guys think of my team?


same old same old thing i've said. nice starting lineup with a weaklink at center, and nice sixthman in harpring. the rest of the bench is less than impressive though.

thoughts on mine? yeah, i picked up another problem child in spree, but he's too good to pass up.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

your team is ok its just you have Tim Thomas who could never play guard to save his life as your backup 2. Korver cant play a lick of D or rebound. You are starting two centers so Miller is out of position. Spree is 35 and on the downswing of his career. I am not a fan of Jackson but hes ok. You are set at PG with Stoudamire and Bibby.

Whats wrong with my bench, Evans and Pachulia were steals. Zaza averaged 8 and 6 in limited mins last year and will start for the Hawks. Dooling will probably start for the Magic at PG with Jameer backing him up and Evans will see plenty of playing time in Detroit.


----------



## c_dog

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> your team is ok its just you have Tim Thomas who could never play guard to save his life as your backup 2. Korver cant play a lick of D or rebound. You are starting two centers so Miller is out of position. Spree is 35 and on the downswing of his career. I am not a fan of Jackson but hes ok. You are set at PG with Stoudamire and Bibby.
> 
> Whats wrong with my bench, Evans and Pachulia were steals. Zaza averaged 8 and 6 in limited mins last year and will start for the Hawks. Dooling will probably start for the Magic at PG with Jameer backing him up and Evans will see plenty of playing time in Detroit.


the luxury of having 2 true centers like miller and magloire is that there aren't many centers in this league, which means they have excellent trade value, if i need to do a trade. that said, brad miller is certainly versatile enough to play PF. he's an excellent passer with a good midrange shot, let's not forget he oftened played PF when webber was injured.

and i slide tim thomas to the 2 on paper. fact is i have stephen jackson, sprewell, korver, and tim thomas at the 2 and 3. it doesn't matter who plays what position, but there will be minutes to go around. i was going to have tim thomas start and have spree backup jackson, but meh, sprewell is probably better than thomas in which case i might as well start him; i think my roster looks much better this way. i can probably play a small lineup with bibby at the 2 and stoudmaire at the 1 for stretches as well, so the 2 is covered... and i still got 2 more picks, with many young talented 2-3's still available. i can think of 4-5 quality guards off the top of my head.

your bench is just okay.. zaza and evans are hardly steals. each player were picked when they should be picked. dooling is not going to start over nelson.. dooling can't even start over damon jones.


----------



## rebelsun

If we're still picking, Yaroslav Korolev...


----------



## RapsFan

Corliss Williamson

Kidd/James
Hamilton/Lenard
J.Jones/Williamson
P.J.Brown/Songalia
Camby/LaFrentz


----------



## OG

I select Gary Payton.

GP's veterin leadership will be great for my young team, and he can still contribute at a high level for limited minutes.


----------



## MemphisX

Kelvin Cato


----------



## Yao Mania

Damien Wilkens.


----------



## JFizzleRaider

dunno if they have been picked delonte west and james jones


----------



## JFizzleRaider

maurice taylor jason collins


----------



## c_dog

MemphisX said:


> Kelvin Cato


crazy how this guy managed to slip eh? him and rasho are two starting caliber centers and yet people would rather take adonyle foyle before these guys. so they're not exactly all-stars but they're decent centers, and you'd think with so many teams weak at the center position they'd be long gone by 5th or 6th round at the very least. looks like you got yourself a nice center rotation with joel and cato.


----------



## RapsFan

I was debating about taking Cato but figured I had Camby and Lafrentz and PJ Brown if needed to play center. Felt Williamson filled a bigger need.

Oh and c_dog, I'm thinking about your PM, I got it.


----------



## speedythief

I think Hunt's time is up, so I'm going to go ahead and take Luke Jackson.


----------



## Laker Freak

I pick Robert Horry


----------



## kflo

findley


----------



## Premier

Findley?


----------



## kflo

Premier said:


> Findley?



eek. finley. and eek, he's been taken, of course. my bad.


----------



## kflo

i'll take a chance once again:

Jonathan Bender is reportedly healthy for the first time in years. "When (Bender) left us (last season), I was worried about his future," Pacers CEO Donnie Walsh said. "Now it seems like everything is fine with him." If this is true, we may finally get a glimpse of Bender's game and he might be worth using a late-round flyer on in fantasy drafts this season. (Sun. Sep 4, 2005)


----------



## c_dog

bender? again? i doubt he'll do much this time. this dude's about done with the NBA. he's gonna find himself outta the league pretty soon, time is running out for this guy. he used to be a young talent, now he's just an embarrassment, the epitome of a bust.


----------



## kflo

he's been the epitome of a guy who can't stay healthy. he's still only 24 years old. 

it's all about his health - his ability to stay in the lineup. if he can do that, he can be an asset. he does have some skills. it's not like he's shown he can't play in the league. 

but of course, he hasn't shown the ability to stay healthy for very long. we'll see. 

hey, it's the 10th round. nothing wrong with taking a chance on a talented 7 foot swingman in round 10.


----------



## c_dog

kflo said:


> he's been the epitome of a guy who can't stay healthy. he's still only 24 years old.
> 
> it's all about his health - his ability to stay in the lineup. if he can do that, he can be an asset. he does have some skills. it's not like he's shown he can't play in the league.
> 
> but of course, he hasn't shown the ability to stay healthy for very long. we'll see.
> 
> hey, it's the 10th round. nothing wrong with taking a chance on a talented 7 foot swingman in round 10.


only 24? time has come and go. 24 is fairly old for anybody to amount to anything. most players reach their peak around 27-30, 24 is early prime. his time has run out, this is what he is.

it's the 10th round, but with so many ppl missing picks there are much better players available at this point imo then to take a risk on bender. but i understand you're a fan and you still have faith, nothing wrong with that. drafts are alwys more fun when you draft your favorite players, and that don't always mean best value.


----------



## OG

BEER&BASKETBALL selects Jared Jeffries and Derek Fisher via PM


----------



## OG

kflo said:


> i'll take a chance once again:
> 
> Jonathan Bender is reportedly healthy for the first time in years. "When (Bender) left us (last season), I was worried about his future," Pacers CEO Donnie Walsh said. "Now it seems like everything is fine with him." If this is true, we may finally get a glimpse of Bender's game and he might be worth using a late-round flyer on in fantasy drafts this season. (Sun. Sep 4, 2005)


It's a chance I would've taken with one of my last 2 picks. It's not a bad pick at all.


----------



## speedythief

Steve Blake


----------



## Premier

Steven Hunter and Zarko Caparkaba


----------



## MemphisX

Nate Robinson


----------



## OG

I select Dorell Wright


----------



## RapsFan

Eddie House.


----------



## c_dog

OG said:


> I select Dorell Wright


i was gonna select him in the next two as well. just phenomenal talent. and to think other young guys were taken so early in the early rounds...


----------



## rebelsun

Luis Scola


----------



## OG

c_dog said:


> i was gonna select him in the next two as well. just phenomenal talent. and to think other young guys were taken so early in the early rounds...


I can see why he dropped so far, he has barely played a pro game. As a heat fan the pick was a no brainer.


----------



## c_dog

OG said:


> I can see why he dropped so far, he has barely played a pro game. As a heat fan the pick was a no brainer.


there are a lot of rookies who haven't play one single pro game, has arguably less talent and upside, who are picked way before him. :raised_ey 

if people aren't gonna pick him just because he hasn't played, why would they pick rookies? seriously, rookies are the new flavor of the year. in next year's gm challenge draft, most of the rookies picked in the early rounds would probably slip just like dorell did this year... that's why i'm not a big fan of picking youngsters.


----------



## JFizzleRaider

mr pimp himself, boris diaw


----------



## Yao Mania

I don't believe Juwan Howard's been picked yet, so I'll take him


----------



## Steez

With the 323rd pick in the Official GM Challenge Draft II.... Steez seelcts... Fabricio Oberto of the San Antonio Spurs.


----------



## c_dog

if i'm not mistaken.. it's my pick again.. and i select *devin brown* from san.. i mean utah jazz. perhaps not a steal or whatever but he's a good defender and a spark off the bench. he'll make a great backup at the 2. he gives me more athletism and youth, which is always welcome.










pg-mike bibby/damon stoudamire
sg-stephen jackson/devin brown
sf-latrell spreewell/kyle korver/tim thomas
pf-brad miller/joe smith
c-jamaal magloire/dikembe mutumbo

i think my roster is set. one more pick but this is pretty much what my team looks like.


----------



## Steez

c_dog said:


> if i'm not mistaken.. it's my pick again.. and i select *devin brown* from san.. i mean utah jazz. perhaps not a steal or whatever but he's a good defender and a spark off the bench. he'll make a great backup at the 2. he gives me more athletism and youth, which is always welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pg-mike bibby/damon stoudamire
> sg-stephen jackson/devin brown
> sf-latrell spreewell/kyle korver/tim thomas
> pf-brad miller/joe smith
> c-jamaal magloire/dikembe mutumbo
> 
> i think my roster is set. one more pick but this is pretty much what my team looks like.


If thats what your team looks like... I dont like it at all..... only person I like is Bibby... thats it.


----------



## OG

I think this draft is officially dead. c_dog feel free to make you're last pick to have the only complete draft. Anyone else who's around, I'd suggest just making your pick now, don't worry about waiting for your pick.

Thanks to those who stuck around to the end.

I feel I did everything I could to keep this going, PM'd everyone thoughout the entire draft when they were on the clock. If I didn't it was only because I wasn't around and you had already missed your pick.
This has been very disappointing, and I doubt I'll bother with it next year.


----------



## c_dog

Steez said:


> If thats what your team looks like... I dont like it at all..... only person I like is Bibby... thats it.


er, what's not to like? i got solid players at every position except a good starting SF. i guess people like watching swingman.. but i think i have two excellent bigman who have excellent trade value, so from a franchise point of view, i'm pretty well set.

for my last pick i guess i'll pick *brian skinner*. a nice bigman who can play C-PF. He makes my big man rotation that much better. i have easily the best frontcourt in the league.

and for what it's worth, i think OG did a great job. It just so happens some posters never kept up with the draft especially after the 5th round when they got their starting lineups, and then other people start losing interest due to the snail-pace... I don't think there's anything OG can do, so if someone were at fault it'd be the people who made the commitment to play but didn't. OG did a near flawless job.


----------



## Premier

I'll take Ryan Gomes.

Not to pleased with my team...at all.

C - Tim Duncan / Jeff Foster / Steven Hunter
PF - Zach Randolph / Jeff Foster / Zarko Cabarkapa
SF - Josh Howard / Arvydas Macijauskas / Ryan Gomes
SG - Andre Igoudala / DeMarr Johnson
PG - Chris Duhon / Jason Hart


----------



## c_dog

Premier said:


> I'll take Ryan Gomes.
> 
> Not to pleased with my team...at all.
> 
> C - Tim Duncan / Jeff Foster / Steven Hunter
> PF - Zach Randolph / Jeff Foster / Zarko Cabarkapa
> SF - Josh Howard / Arvydas Macijauskas / Ryan Gomes
> SG - Andre Igoudala / DeMarr Johnson
> PG - Chris Duhon / Jason Hart


same here.. sometimes you think of the perfect players for your team but then they're picked and you have to settle for 2nd rate options... i like my core of bibby, brad miller, magloire, and stephen jackson a lot though. with those four, all i need is another swingman and i'm ready to contend for a championship. and i think i easily have the best bench.

C - Jamaal Magloire/Dikembe Mutombo
PF - Brad Miller/Joe Smith/Brian Skinner
SF - Latrell Spreewell/Kyle Korver/Tim Thomas
SG - Stephen Jackson/Devin Brown
PG - Mike Bibby/Damon Stoudamire

still not sure who to start at SF.. i just might go with korver afterall, and have spree backup the 3 and 2. anyhoo, this is how my roster looks, i think it's not too bad, but yeah, could have been better had things been a little different(a la my 5th round).
























































































​


----------



## RapsFan

I'll take Anthony Johnson.

Kidd/James/Johnson
Hamilton/Lenard/House
Ju. Jones/Williamson
P.J. Brown/Songalia
Camby/LaFrentz

I think I have a pretty good bench myself. I think my team can compete with anyone's.


----------



## rebelsun

FWIW, I'll take Dimitrios Diamantitis:










Felton/Salim/Dimitrios
Pietrus/Garcia
Dunleavy/Korolev
Bogut/Vazquez/Scola
Yao/Swift

I'm pretty content w/ this roster.


----------



## kflo

dale davis and david wesley

krstic / davis
nene / collison / griffin
artest / bender
ginobili / tony allen / wesley
daniels / banks

pretty content with this squad. no weaknesses, title contender


----------



## RapsFan

We should have a poll on this forum to see who gets the most votes. We can make a seperate thread to list the teams and just post the link to it in the poll thread. Or just post all the teams in the poll thread.


----------



## Steez

OG said:


> I think this draft is officially dead. c_dog feel free to make you're last pick to have the only complete draft. Anyone else who's around, I'd suggest just making your pick now, don't worry about waiting for your pick.
> 
> Thanks to those who stuck around to the end.
> 
> I feel I did everything I could to keep this going, PM'd everyone thoughout the entire draft when they were on the clock. If I didn't it was only because I wasn't around and you had already missed your pick.
> This has been very disappointing, and I doubt I'll bother with it next year.


First off I would like to say Thanks OG for a great draft.... I think this draft started slowing down big time when the link got changed or whatever... cuz I couldnt find it for like a week until I mailed someoneo and got the exact link .... but everytime it was my turn to pick, I had a mail from OG telling me to get off my bum and pick right away!! So thanks OG!!!

And with my last pick I select *Allan Houston of the New York Knicks*...

C - Jerome James/Theo Ratliff
PF - Drew Gooden/Kenny Thomas/Fabricio Oberto
SF - Grant Hill/Derek Anderson
SG - Cuttino Mobley/Allah Houston/Kareem Rush
PG - Steve Nash/Brevin Knight

What do you guys think? Like I said in the beginning, not ONE go to guy... but an overall team that can do damage... I have swing men, I have D, I have O, I have big man, I have good PGs....


----------



## OG

Thanks for your appreciation c_dog & Steez, it means a lot.

RapsFan, I like your idea regarding posting a poll of the teams. I'd be happy to organise it, if everyone (or at least a few) people are interested. What I had in mind, was to have everyone PM me their final team, then after say, 5 days I'll take the teams I have an post them in a poll (obviously all the teams won't be in there cus some people just aren't interested in the draft). Who's interested? Feel free to post me your team, if the general concensus is to do this, I'll PM everyone with intructions.


With my final pick I select *Malik Rose*. A servicable back up big man and championship experience for the youngsters.


----------



## OG

BEER&BASKETBALL selects Robert Traylor via PM


----------



## OG

I'm quite happy with my team. I feel the only thing I'm lacking is size and perhaps interior defense.

PG - Maurice Williams / Gary Payton
SG - Dwyane Wade / Eddie Jones / Dorell Wright
SF - Quentin Richardson / Gerald Wallace
PF - Carlos Boozer / Rafael Araujo / Malik Rose
C - Troy Murphy / Alonzo Mourning

I have a great young core. A go to guy in Wade. 3 20ppg scorers in Wade, Q and Boozer. A very nice distributer in Williams. Good rebounders in Boozer, Murphy, Zo, Rose and Q. A nice back up and mentor in Payton. Defense in EJ and Zo, as well as Wade and Wallace. Solid role players in Rose and Williams. Experience in GP, EJ, Zo and Rose. Great potentional in Dorell.


----------



## c_dog

> krstic / davis
> nene / collison / griffin
> artest / bender
> ginobili / tony allen / wesley
> daniels / banks
> 
> pretty content with this squad. no weaknesses, title contender





Steez said:


> And with my last pick I select *Allan Houston of the New York Knicks*...
> 
> C - Jerome James/Theo Ratliff
> PF - Drew Gooden/Kenny Thomas/Fabricio Oberto
> SF - Grant Hill/Derek Anderson
> SG - Cuttino Mobley/Allah Houston/Kareem Rush
> PG - Steve Nash/Brevin Knight


both teams lack a backup small forward. well, maybe bender will be alright, just maybe.

i dunno kflo.. daniels as a starter is an average pg perhaps. i think with artest and ginobli it's definitely an athletic, defensive team.. but i don't see it as a title contender just yet. gotta say i like artest and ginobli a lot though... *drool*.

steez has a nice backcourt but the starters on the frontcourt ain't so hot. no backup sf but otherwise good backups all around.

i like my team better than both i must say =0=;; but unlike you guys who lack a backup SF i dunno who's my starting SF


----------



## kflo

daniels is a strong defensive, athletic, efficient scoring, low turnover pg (or combo guard). he fits the makeup of my team, which is all of the qualities just mentioned.

i plan on using griffin a fair amount at the 3. he's the opening day backup, with bender able to win minutes if he stays healthy and plays well. and lets face it, artest will play alot of minutes.


----------



## speedythief

With my last pick I'll take Chris Taft.

Big thanks to OG for holding this draft. Pretty thankless work sometimes but I appreciate it and had fun with it.

Final team (obvious strategy)...


Devin Harris, Steve Blake, (Jay Williams)
Gerald Green, Luke Jackson
Martell Webster, Joey Graham
Emeka Okafor, Matt Bonner, Chris Taft
Dwight Howard, Darko Milicic


----------



## kflo

yeah - i forgot 

much props to OG. 

props to c_dog as well for the commentary and promptness.


----------



## Steez

OG said:


> Thanks for your appreciation c_dog & Steez, it means a lot.
> 
> RapsFan, I like your idea regarding posting a poll of the teams. I'd be happy to organise it, if everyone (or at least a few) people are interested. What I had in mind, was to have everyone PM me their final team, then after say, 5 days I'll take the teams I have an post them in a poll (obviously all the teams won't be in there cus some people just aren't interested in the draft). Who's interested? Feel free to post me your team, if the general concensus is to do this, I'll PM everyone with intructions.
> 
> 
> With my final pick I select *Malik Rose*. A servicable back up big man and championship experience for the youngsters.


I'll be interested in something like that.... maybe even PM everyone that was playing and see if they could come back?


----------



## reHEATed

Michael Doleac, Tyronn Lue, Ira Newble

Terry, Lue, Barbosa
Stackhouse, Hayes
Lewis, Newble, (Marshall)
JON, Marshall
Okur, Doleac, Bynum

so how is my final team. Got some projects and a lot of proven players


----------



## c_dog

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Michael Doleac, Tyronn Lue, Ira Newble
> 
> Terry, Lue, Barbosa
> Stackhouse, Hayes
> Lewis, Newble, (Marshall)
> JON, Marshall
> Okur, Doleac, Bynum
> 
> so how is my final team. Got some projects and a lot of proven players


it's a pretty good starting lineup i think. definitely a lot of scorers here but not much defense(exception to JO who is an excellent defender). i don't like the lue pick so much. it's not that lue isn't competent(even though i'm definitely not a fan of his).. he's a decent backup pg but with barbosa and terry you were golden at the pg position, imo. you could have drafted someone else to fill your weaker positions such as 2/3 since newble ain't so hot as a backup(though i understand you wanted some defense), or a defensive minded big man.

i love the doleac pick though. he is a solid bigman who has a very nice midrange shot. if anything you definitely have shooters in abundance(which can be a good thing). marshall's a shooter too. i think your team would be better with some sort of interior defense.. JO is good there but i don't think you want your franchise player in foul trouble. interior defense would take this team to the next level.


----------



## c_dog

speedythief said:


> Devin Harris, Steve Blake, (Jay Williams)
> Gerald Green, Luke Jackson
> Martell Webster, Joey Graham
> Emeka Okafor, Matt Bonner, Chris Taft
> Dwight Howard, Darko Milicic


i like the core of this team that is okafor+howard. you just can't go wrong. i'm probably just as disappointed as the next guy that jay postponed his comeback, but he's still young, and if the rehab goes well he can still be a solid role player. steve blake is good insurance, backing up devin harris.

i don't know how gerald green is gonna pan out. obviously there's a lot of hype around him but also some skeptism. at the very worst case scenario he is raw, but he is a very athletic specimen.

milicic is low risk considering the position of the draft. low risk high reward. all the team needs is for him to be a decent backup, but he still has the potential to be as good as okafor and howard.

this would be my team of choice for best future team, definitely.


----------



## MemphisX

Brian Cardinal FTW :banana:


----------



## speedythief

c_dog said:


> i like the core of this team that is okafor+howard. you just can't go wrong. i'm probably just as disappointed as the next guy that jay postponed his comeback, but he's still young, and if the rehab goes well he can still be a solid role player. steve blake is good insurance, backing up devin harris.
> 
> i don't know how gerald green is gonna pan out. obviously there's a lot of hype around him but also some skeptism. at the very worst case scenario he is raw, but he is a very athletic specimen.
> 
> milicic is low risk considering the position of the draft. low risk high reward. all the team needs is for him to be a decent backup, but he still has the potential to be as good as okafor and howard.
> 
> this would be my team of choice for best future team, definitely.


Thanks for the critique.

I'm lukewarm when it comes to the team I built. There were a lot of directions I could've gone in after getting Dwight and Meka 1-2. I probably could've brought in established players but I figured people would call me out for not having a clear direction so I went with the full-out youth movement, building through the last couple of drafts.

I gambled a lot with the backcourt in terms of guys who can play good defense. I suppose I could afford to with a pair of serious defenders in the post but I would've liked to have had better two-way players at the guard positions. I think having Graham on the wing can at least give me some proven perimeter defense but the rest of them might never become even average defenders, who knows?

I think there is enough flash and substance in my team to at least make them compete for best young group, but a team with a top-flight young talent like Wade or James could still capture that title. I guess by the very nature of the award you are talking more about potential than anything else, however, so maybe guys like that won't be looked at in the same way.

Still, lots of question marks. Can Devin Harris run an offense? Is Gerald Green the next Rodney White? Is Dwight Howard going to make the transition to centre? Up to you guys to decide that I suppose.


----------



## OG

Steez said:


> I'll be interested in something like that.... maybe even PM everyone that was playing and see if they could come back?


Sorry, that's what I meant by this



> Who's interested? Feel free to post me your team, if the general concensus is to do this, I'll PM everyone with intructions.


I just want to see if the guys who are still here are interested, then I'll PM all 30 GMs. Whoever submits their team within the allocated time period will be in the poll(s). 

Maybe people would like to submit their team with a few ideas of what they were going for. For example, a title contender, defensive team, offensive, young with potential, international - whatever, feel free to choose a few for your team.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

Juan Caulderon and Mikki Moore to fill out my roster

My team is a faced paced offensive attack with players that can also defend. Lorenzen Wright, Elton Brand, Tony Battie and Zaza Pachulia man the post with Battie and Zaza as husstle role players off the bench. Moore would see limited mins. My forward/guard rotation consists of Caron Butler, Matt Harpring and Michael Redd with Harpring getting big mins off the bench. Tinsley runs the offense, Jose Caulderon is a solid ball handler and slasher while Dooling is a change of pace point guard who is a great defender and has a nice mid range game. I feel my team is the best because of the team players and good character guys I have plus the deep talent. Elton Brand is good for 20 ppg, 11 rpg and 3 bpg while Michael Redd is good for 22 ppg. Caron Butler, Jamal Tinsley, Lorenzen Wright, Matt Harpring would all be scoring in double digits as well.


----------



## Yao Mania

Just for the heck of it, I'll take Ha Seung Jin with my last pick :biggrin:

Team Yao Mania:

C David Harrison/Ha Seung Jin
PF Stromile Swift/Udonis Haslem/Juwan Howard
SF Lamar Odom/Ruben Patterson/Damien Wilkens
SG Larry Hughes/Gordon Giricek
PG Luke Ridnour/Benu Udrih

Weak at C, but overall a deep team that lacks true star power. Lots of energy led by Ridnour at PG.


----------



## JFizzleRaider

Johan Petro to fill out my team


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

sooo when will we decide the best teams???


----------



## OG

Hi All,

We have now completed the draft and are about to start a few polls to determine who came out with the best team of a few categories.

If you didn't draft all 12 of your players, please return to the draft thread to make your final picks - the thread is located as a sticky in the NBA General forum.

Once you have your complete team, please PM me your 12 man roster with the categories you would like to enter (if you have already done so, please let me know so I can make sure I have your team in the correct categories).

Below are the categories you can submit your team to and the award the highest vote getter will receive.
*
Title Contender *- Official GM Challenge Draft II Champion
*
Best Defensive Team* - Official GM Challenge Draft II Defensive Team of the Year
*
Best Offensive Team* - Official GM Challenge Draft II Offensive Team of the Year

*Team of the Future* - Official GM Challenge Draft II Team of the Future

*International Team* - Official GM Challenge Draft II International Team

*Powerful Team* - Official GM Challenge Draft II Power Team of the Year

*Athletic Team* - Official GM Challenge Draft II Athletic Team of the Year

*Fast Break Team* - Official GM Challenge Draft II Fast Break Team of the Year

I have created so many different categories to give everyone a chance at winning the title they may have been going for from the beginning - feel free to enter your team in a few categories. 
Due to the maximum number of poll options of 20, if I receive more than 20 entries for one category, I will take the first 20 entries only. If you miss out I will advise you incase you want to try your luck with another category.

I will post this in the draft thread as well as PM Everyone.

*You have until 11:59pm EST Friday 21st October to submit your team.*


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

Official GM Draft
C: Lorenzen Wright / Tony Battie / Mikki Moore
PF: Elton Brand / Zaza Pachulia
SF: Caron Butler / Matt Harpring
SG: Michael Redd / Maurice Evans
PG: Jamaal Tinsley / Keyon Dooling / Jose Calderon

Title Contender

Best Offensive Team

Powerful Team

Athletic Team


----------



## Steez

Considering Allan Houston just retired, am I able to take him off and pick someone else?


----------



## Laker Freak

I pick CJ Miles, Luther Head and Michael Olowokandi. Cut Miles if my team has too many player.

 Official GM Draft II:

* PG - **Chauncey Billups*------- Earl Boykins---------Luther Head
* SG - Raja Bell** -* ------------ Morris Peterson------CJ Miles*
C - Shaquille O'Neal *------- Rasho Nesterovic----Michael Olowokandi*
SF - Al Harrington--------*--Robert Horry 
* PF - Chris Webber *--------- Michael Sweetney


----------



## RapsFan

Kidd/M.James/A. Johnson
Hamilton/Lenard/House
Ju. Jones/Williamson
P. Brown/Songalia
Camby/LaFrentz

Title Contender
Most Balanced Team
Most Athletic
Most Versatile
Fast Break team


----------



## OG

Steez said:


> Considering Allan Houston just retired, am I able to take him off and pick someone else?


Yeah go ahead, I don't think anyone will mind.


----------



## JFizzleRaider

Fast Break Team
Title Contender
Offensive team of the year
Athletic team

PG: Steve Francis, Claxton, (Diaw)
SG: Ricky Davis, Delonte West, (Diaw)
SF: Carmelo Anthony, Boris Diaw, James Jones
PF: Kenyon Martin, Maurice Taylor, (Collins)
C: Channing Frye, Jason Collins, Johan Petro


----------



## RapsFan

So, any word on this?


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

lets get this rolling...


----------

